# 04/10 Raw Thread - Charges Pressed For Attempted Murder



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Time to shake things up around here again.












I don't really care who goes where. I think the brand split is a 'whatever' concept. I just want to see fresh match-ups and compelling angles. With Mania season over hopefully we will not have to wait until SummerSlam to see.

We should see the competitiveness between Raw and SD brands continue. Dream scenario is Raw GM Kurt Angle vs. SD GM Daniel Bryan in a match if WWE would clear both men. That's fantasy stuff though. If I had to guess a couple shake ups, AJ Styles is going to Raw and Charlotte Flair is going to SD.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The lack of superstars getting sized down by an authority figure is going to make this Raw easier to watch. :mark:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Clique said:


> Time to shake things up around here again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angle vs. Bryan? Could you IMAGINE that?

I would literally cry tears of joy and excitement. Two of my favorites.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The possibility of Angle and Bryan in the same ring .... and Brock and Heyman as well :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Whose ready for some AJ for Jinder Mahal and Nakamara for Titus trades :kobelol


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Can't lie, I'm very excited for this.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I'm excited.

AJ for Rollins
Charlotte for Bliss
New Day to SD
Cesaro for Ambrose? (Please)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Lariatoh! said:


> The possibility of Angle and Bryan in the same ring .... and Brock and Heyman as well :mark:


I hope at some point during his run, they have Angle and Brock/Heyman interact. :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Another episode of Raw that I'm looking forward to, two in a row, very rare indeed.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Am I wrong in thinking Sheamus and Cesaro beat Enzo and Cass and not the Club to become the #1 Contenders? I thought the Hardys fought the Club last week in a title rematch? It's not unusual for a WWE.com article to make a mistake but that one's pretty hard to mess up.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Hope this makes a comeback tonight!


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Some of my predictions 

AJ for Rollins or Reigns
Bliss for Charlotte
American Alpha for New Day
Kalisto for Zayn


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So how is this working? Raw announce their parts of the trades tonight and then smackdown theirs on tuesday? Or are they just splitting the trades up over two nights?

Are smackdown guys going to be on raw tonight, and vice versa?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Vince looks like a waxwork in that picture.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



chrispepper said:


> So how is this working? Raw announce their parts of the trades tonight and then smackdown theirs on tuesday? Or are they just splitting the trades up over two nights?
> 
> Are smackdown guys going to be on raw tonight, and vice versa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Pretty sure SD superstars will be there tonight and Raw superstars will be at Smackdown tomorrow. It's a two night deal.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



chrispepper said:


> So how is this working? Raw announce their parts of the trades tonight and then smackdown theirs on tuesday? Or are they just splitting the trades up over two nights?
> 
> Are smackdown guys going to be on raw tonight, and vice versa?


SD crew will definitely be there and the Raw crew was informed that they would have to work Tuesday. 


My guess is it's just split over two nights. Probably something like 1 trade per hour, so 5 trades in-all.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I will say it is cool that we will see 2 shows this week with combined rosters. With all the top names from both brands, there should be very little filler tonight and tomorrow night.

Again, SHOULD be.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I just hope all of my favourites end up on 1 show so I don't have to watch both :lol


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I think I'm more excited for this than I was for Wrestlemania. :grin2:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Time to get ready for the A show opcorn


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Honestly now, WHO comes up with crapola like "Superstar Shake-up"? WTF is this? Scooby Doo?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I forgot this shit will air tonight, lmao. I hope Kevin and Seth will go on SD.AJ and Deano probably will go on Raw, AJ should remain on SD but this is WWE therefore expect the unexpected.Dean on Raw would offer a wind of change to the red brand with the IC title and Kevin on the blue brand would give them another sub-title.
Corbin has received his W against Dean last week so I hope this shit between them is over and Dean can move on.
I'm curious to see how the exchange of superstars will take place.I'd like to see to see segments with negotiations between Angle and Bryan instead of having a computer that makes """"random choices""""
This episode could be really interesting if WWE don't ruin things WWE style.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*









*I am so ready for the show tonight and the fuckery.*


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> I forgot this shit will air tonight, lmao. I hope Kevin and Seth will go on SD.AJ and Deano probably will go on Raw, AJ should remain on SD but this is WWE therefore expect the unexpected.Dean on Raw would offer a wind of change to the red brand with the IC title and Kevin on the blue brand would give them another sub-title.
> Corbin has received his W against Dean last week so I hope this shit between them is over and Dean can move on.
> I'm curious to see how the exchange of superstars will take place.I'd like to see to see segments with negotiations between Angle and Bryan instead of having a computer that makes """"random choices""""
> *This episode could be really interesting if WWE don't ruin things WWE style*.


"Hold my beer" :vince2


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

*I want this company to shock me for once. Heyman comes out with a box wrapped like a gift. He stands in the middle of the ring and tells the world that his client Brock Lesnar is in a giving mood this evening and since he won't be at the next PPV he is awarding tonight's opponent a title match. Heyman says he is going to ask that Sami Zayn please come out and accept tonight's title defense on the behalf of Lesnar and accept this gift from Lesnar.

Sami Zayn comes out in near shock. Zayn just can't believe he is going to receive a WWE Universal Championship shot. The crowd pops and Sami enters the ring. Paul basically tells him that he isn't sure what his client sees in him, but no one is more shocked than Paul Heyman. However, Heyman hands Sami a gift and tells Zayn that after tonight Zayn will need it for the rest of his career to cover up the beating he'll get from The Beast Incarnate Brock Lesnar. 

It's his old El Generico mask. Ole, ole, ole starts to erupt. Sami looks around for approval from the crowd to put the mask on. Zayn is in awe. I would book the match as the main event for tonight. Zayn comes out in the mask. He and Brock go back and forth and Zayn is actually hanging with Lesnar. I would have Sami Zayn upset Brock Lesnar live on Raw and win the Universal title. Only to have Angle come back and say that the match was not sanctioned by him and therefore no title will be changing hands. Boom, Sami is over. Imagine the Yakuza kick to Lesnar out of nowhere. Welcome to "Upset City" Brock.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Looking forward to the superstar shake up, it will be interesting to see who goes where and what fresh feuds come out of this. What are the rules for this? Is it just trades?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Looking forward to the superstar shake up, it will be interesting to see who goes where and what fresh feuds come out of this. What are the rules for this? Is it just trades?


Nobody knows. They haven't released rules since there is going to be so much fuckery


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

AJ to RAW


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I think tonight will have a little bit of something for everyone tonight. Everyone "leaves" a winner.

Even Reigns marks...even Reigns marks.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851534578288279552
LOL


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I may have missed this being posted somewhere else, but how is this trade working exactly? Since it's two nights in two different cities. Are SD talent getting traded to Raw tonight? Or is the Raw talent getting traded to SD tonight? I'm a bit confused here.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

No not Apollo Crews :mj2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



A-C-P said:


> No not Apollo Crews :mj2


how will Smackdown even recover from this


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851534578288279552
> LOL


He wasn't getting any sort of push on Smackdown, what chance does he have on Raw?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Apollo with the same "I'm just happy to be here" attitude a year later. He needs a character shake up or something.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

_*Oh shit, Apollo Crews is first and he will be jobbing for sure. :mj4*_


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So will they actually host a draft or will the guys that are on Raw now just randomly show up over the three hours and then the other way on Smackdown tomorrow?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Don't see the logic in this, I was personally hoping Apollo would get sent back to NXT to help develop a personality. A guy who was totally irrelevant on SmackDown getting moved to Raw seems like a move destined to fail.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Apollo is trash. Don't care where he ends up. Jobber 4 Life.


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

aw lol i like the guy.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Maybe he's gonna get the Titus treatment


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Apollo obvious replacement for injured Kofi in the New Day :xavier


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This means Zayn to SDL.

The most logical trade.

Crews vs KO
Crews vs Joe
Crews vs Neville 

Sign me up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Apollo. :mj4

We better get some bigger names changing brands than that, and I think we will. Hope we will.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Starting off the shake up with a bang. Who's next - Curt Hawkins? How about Jinder Mahal to SD?

Blockbuster trade right there.


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Well, looks like Apollo's even more done than he was before, considering how promo-heavy Raw tends to be.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This should be a fun show, hopefully. The thought of potentially seeing Dean two nights in a row is awesome


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Gonna try watch Raw for the first time since January. Let's see how far I can make it.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Apollo Crews is now on RAW lol what a lacklustre to get started on


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

No idea how this "draft" is supposed to work.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Its not looking promising for Apollo considering they revealed his move to RAW HOURS before the big shake up RAW even starts. Of course they are not going to reveal a move for anyone thats getting a significant push before RAW.

Apollo though really needed to be moved back to NXT to find what works for him. He moved up too quick with no good direction for him.


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Crasp said:


> Gonna try watch Raw for the first time since January. Let's see how far I can make it.


if new day opens the show. i am gone.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Sd Styles,Rollins,Nakamura,Orton,Bray,Cesaro,Zayn,Corbin 

Raw 

Cena,Reigns,Ambrose,Owens,Balor,Joe,Strowman,Miz 


Fresh matchups like 

Reigns-Cena
Cena-Joe
Cena-Ambrose
Reigns-Ambrose 
Cena-Balor 
Rollins-Styles 
Rollins-Nakamura 
Styles - Nakamura 
Styles - Orton


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851555525367971841
Not sure about this approach to the draft.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



terrydude said:


> if new day opens the show. i am gone.


New Gay, Enzo and Cass, or Steph and I'm out.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I thought this "shake up" involved trades. Are we supposed to believe that Crews was just given to Raw for nothing? Even with Crews being pretty far down the pecking order, SD should at least get a guy like Jinder for him. Makes no sense for Bryan/Shane to just hand over a wrestler.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

They really have no direction with this trade. I swear Vince probably thought of it randomly last week, said it on Raw, but had no long term planning. Going to be a mess tonight and tomorrow lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Former champs could be:

DIY
American Alpha
Slater & Rhyno


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



terrydude said:


> if new day opens the show. i am gone.


I could think of worse people to open up RAW and they all are missing a Y chromosome.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Crews is takin' over this b*tch.

What an electric start to this shake-up. The biggest name on Smackdown coming over to RAW is a huge statement from WWE about the kid's future.

The kids got it all; the look, the ability, athleticism and most importantly charisma.

Crews v Brock at Payback. Book it!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What is the actual concept of this shake up? Are superstars supposed to be actually getting selected by Raw or is it meant to be by random? Feel like this is going to be a mess.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



DoubtGin said:


> Former champs could be:
> 
> DIY
> American Alpha
> Slater & Rhyno


_*Don't forget former NXT Tag Champs, The Ascension. *_


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Would love "fuck JBL" and "we want Mauro" chants for Raw and Smackdown this week.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



blackholeson said:


> *I want this company to shock me for once. Heyman comes out with a box wrapped like a gift. He stands in the middle of the ring and tells the world that his client Brock Lesnar is in a giving mood this evening and since he won't be at the next PPV he is awarding tonight's opponent a title match. Heyman says he is going to ask that Sami Zayn please come out and accept tonight's title defense on the behalf of Lesnar and accept this gift from Lesnar.
> 
> Sami Zayn comes out in near shock. Zayn just can't believe he is going to receive a WWE Universal Championship shot. The crowd pops and Sami enters the ring. Paul basically tells him that he isn't sure what his client sees in him, but no one is more shocked than Paul Heyman. However, Heyman hands Sami a gift and tells Zayn that after tonight Zayn will need it for the rest of his career to cover up the beating he'll get from The Beast Incarnate Brock Lesnar.
> 
> It's his old El Generico mask. Ole, ole, ole starts to erupt. Sami looks around for approval from the crowd to put the mask on. Zayn is in awe. I would book the match as the main event for tonight. Zayn comes out in the mask. He and Brock go back and forth and Zayn is actually hanging with Lesnar. I would have Sami Zayn upset Brock Lesnar live on Raw and win the Universal title. Only to have Angle come back and say that the match was not sanctioned by him and therefore no title will be changing hands. Boom, Sami is over. Imagine the Yakuza kick to Lesnar out of nowhere. Welcome to "Upset City" Brock.*


And then a funny thing happened immediately after :







You woke up. 

Awwwwww.....


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If smackdown doesnt get Rollins Reigns or Balor in trade for Aj Styles, Smackdown is fucked hard. fpalm


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Would love "fuck JBL" and "we want Mauro" chants for Raw and Smackdown this week.


I'd like it too, but won't happen. The crowds only chant to get themselves over. 10x more likely to get stupid "CM Punk" chants than "Mauro".


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> I forgot this shit will air tonight, lmao. I hope Kevin and Seth will go on SD.AJ and Deano probably will go on Raw, AJ should remain on SD but this is WWE therefore expect the unexpected.Dean on Raw would offer a wind of change to the red brand with the IC title and Kevin on the blue brand would give them another sub-title.
> Corbin has received his W against Dean last week so I hope this shit between them is over and Dean can move on.
> I'm curious to see how the exchange of superstars will take place.I'd like to see to see segments with negotiations between Angle and Bryan instead of having a computer that makes """"random choices""""
> This episode could be really interesting if WWE don't ruin things WWE style.





The One Man Gang said:


> "Hold my beer" :vince2





DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851534578288279552
> LOL



Vintage WWE!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Only thing I'm going to say is I will be severely dissapointed if there is not an Angle & Bryan comedy skit tonight.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



terrydude said:


> if new day opens the show. i am gone.


Great.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

LMAO Apollo is so insignificant that is drafted before the show


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Thus ends the epic Crews/Ziggler feud...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Don't forget former NXT Tag Champs, The Ascension. *_


How about these guys?










With rumors of Alexa coming to RAW, why not? :lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Apparently, a pair of "former tag-team champions" are headed to RAW. Isn't the RAW tag-team division getting a little crowded?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Also, I wonder if they do any big multi brand matches.

I mean just off the top of my head, what if they have The Club team up for a match. Hell, I wonder if they do a one night only Shield match. You've got good momentum from last week. You've got to do some big things tonight and tomorrow to keep it going.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So do they reveal the biggest signing first or towards the end of the show?

I want to see AJ compete.


----------



## Varsity (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

AJ to Raw will only be acceptable in my mind if he reunites with the Club, otherwise it's a complete dud. If he goes back with the Club, I believe he'll have a chance to really grab Raw fans.


----------



## Varsity (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Rankles75 said:


> Apparently, a pair of "former tag-team champions" are headed to RAW. Isn't the RAW tag-team division getting a little crowded?


Possibly American Alpha for AA v Hardy's?

EDIT: My bad for double post.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



JDP2016 said:


> How about these guys?
> 
> 
> 
> With rumors of Alexa coming to RAW, why not? :lol



Given that Blake just reappeared at a house show the other day and is now tagging with Steve Cutler, i'd say no.


Plus Alexa has completely outgrown being a valet/mouth piece for The Dubstep Cowboys.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



JDP2016 said:


> How about these guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*I wouldn't mind seeing those three reunite on Raw. *_


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Raw in New York? LETS GO

Good luck Roman, you piece of shit.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Apalla Crows has charisma of potato and mic skills of a 2 year old kid.
He only achieved his "success" bcz old Vince jerks off to muscular sweaty men.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So are they only going to announce the people that's going to Raw? Then on Smackdown, announce the people that are going to Smackdown?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Headliner said:


> So are they only going to announce the people that's going to Raw? Then on Smackdown, announce the people that are going to Smackdown?


That's what it sounds like. If they intend on spreading this trade out for two nights, makes the most sense.


----------



## Varsity (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Shelton was cleared to wrestle Mania week, so he'll probably be making his return. Would love to see him and Haas back together but Charlie retired sadly.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> So do they reveal the biggest signing first or towards the end of the show?
> 
> I want to see AJ compete.


I hope he does not show up at all :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

AJ probably gonna go to RAW. SDL was fun, well it lasted.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I would love it if Shelton Benjamin is among those in this "shake up" and even though he was scheduled to appear on Smackdown, I kind of hope he goes to Raw.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Should be another awesome raw but i'll be back.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Only thing that matters is Sami going to SD.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Hmm, yeah, I was just wondering if we might get some crossbrand matches tonight and tomorrow. Could be cool.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Sami Zayn to Smackdown pls.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Zayn to SDL should be an absolute must. 

And let's go ahead and keep AJ over there as well. :lol


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Apollo Crews gets drafted at 1:30 pm on a Monday afternoon. I see great things in his future.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



TMPRKO said:


> Apollo Crews gets drafted at 1:30 pm on a Monday afternoon. I see great things in his future.


That's more than what WWE sees already. :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

To make this trade even worth doing there has to be at least two big names getting drafted (especially since they want to drag it out for two nights). Otherwise it's pointless if it's just guys like Apollo. Who wasn't doing anything on SD and probably won't on Raw. So AJ could get traded just for the shock factor. But like I said earlier, I don't think Vince has this planned out at all.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



DoubtGin said:


> Former champs could be:
> 
> DIY
> American Alpha
> Slater & Rhyno


Slater & Rhyno probably.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So they're really not going to reveal the trade deals tonight? :lol

How fucking stupid.


----------



## Varsity (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Realistically they're probably sending Zayn to SDL plus someone else and moving AJ to Raw.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So, was Crews traded for anybody or did Smackdown just Brock Osweiler his ass?


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> So they're really not going to reveal the trade deals tonight? :lol
> 
> How fucking stupid.


Where did you get that impression mate? Did they have an announcement or something?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Rankles75 said:


> So, was Crews traded for anybody or did Smackdown just Brock Osweiler his ass?


I forgot Apollo Crews existed :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Starts in less than 10mins.

I haven't been this excited for 2 RAWs in a row in a hell of a long time. So kudos to the WWE for that I guess...

I hope this doesn't disappoint!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wkc_23 said:


> I forgot Apollo Crews existed :lol


That's probs how Raw got him. Just found him down the back of the Sofa in the SD office.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

All set and ready to go, is the RAW squad on board tonight?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If we're talking kayfabe trades, Kurt Angle would want former Olympian Chad Gable and College All-American wrestler Jason Jordan for Raw. Chad and Kurt would be killer in backstage segments together. If Kurt wasn't GM, he'd have made a hell of a "head coach/manager" for AA.

Maybe traded for The Good Brothers, as a peace offering for AJ Styles, who then uses BC to take over SD! BC would need a couple more members though, it's more than just three guys.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dolorian said:


> All set and ready to go, is the RAW squad on board tonight?


I'm here! I missed last week's discussion cos I was there in the crowd, but I'm back home now and ready to chat it up with you guys


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



The Phenom. said:


> Starts in less than 10mins.
> 
> I haven't been this excited for 2 RAWs in a row in a hell of a long time. So kudos to the WWE for that I guess...
> 
> I hope this doesn't disappoint!


I'm actually excited for this Raw too. Can't wait to see who actually gets drafted.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

My only wish for this "shakeup" is that they keep AJ away from Reigns and Balor. Whatever else happens (in terms of who goes where), honestly, I couldn't care less.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Should be an interesting show tonight.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Varsity said:


> Realistically they're probably sending Zayn to SDL plus someone else and moving AJ to Raw.


So you're following the rumors that "RAW trade Zayn to Smackdown for cash considerations" on facebook


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Here we go....


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Who's kicking off the show today?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



CesaroSwing said:


> Where did you get that impression mate? Did they have an announcement or something?


 It's held over two nights.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

No change to the intro yet...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Well here we go.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Well time for SmackDown to get harvested...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Let's go my peeps


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

SHOWTIME :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That opening pyro seemed longer then usual


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



FasihFranck said:


> Who's kicking off the show today?


Apollo Crews


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Those sparks are gonna caase another fire. :lol


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dolorian said:


> No change to the intro yet...


Didn't they add Balor in?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

NOOOO MIZ IS GOING TO RAW. NOOOOOOO


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wow


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Oh boy.

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Apparently commentators can switch as well.

Good way to get rid of JBL.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

THE MIZ!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz :ha :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

It's the Miz and Maryse


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

More Miz GOATING:lol:done


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

:lmao I thought it was Cena


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Maryse! :woolcock


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz and Maryse again :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Maryse still dressed as Nikki wens3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Miz? Ok...let's see how it goes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz to Raw?

Fuck you.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Oh, that opening image with Nakamura and Styles side-by-side on SDL. 

Fuck you, WWE, if you send Styles to Raw.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

YYYAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSS!!!!!!
It still hasn't dawned on some people in the crowd that this isn't John Cena.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Well, Smackdown lose already


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Holy shit that got me.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

SmackDown will miss you Miz :mj2 great pick for Raw


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Business has just picked up!

The Awesome One and his Goddess are here.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Hahaha YES YES YES


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Well Miz ain't getting the title.....


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Maryse! :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz you clown!

Bwhahahahahahahaahaha!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz making fun of Cena's run cracks me up everytime.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

MIZ!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

GOAT Miz set to be buried by Reigns and co.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Maryse. :banderas


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So they've been traded to Raw?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This is basically RAW: Stealing Everything You Liked About SmackDown.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Lewdog1976 said:


> Didn't they add Balor in?


He has been there since the draft.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Zayn, Owens, Rollins to smackdown.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Miz comes home finally....


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz on RAW. fucking christ


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

There is no amount of gifs that can describe what Maryse does to me


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The fuckin' Miz! :mark: :mark: :mark: :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh Miz, this is epic.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So Miz is just going to keep doing this worn out impression? YAWN


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz is going to be buried on the show fpalm

I guess that means Rusev to SD?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

RULE NUMBER 43 OF THE JOHN CENA HOUSEHOLD

OPEN RAW.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I bet The Miz AJ Styles and Dean all get moved lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Considering his rivalry with Bryan was one of the things that catapulted him recently, can't say I'm a huge fan of this.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Make sense from a storyline perspective that Bryan would want Miz off his show. 

Now Miz needs to go back to being himself and stop the Cena impression.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

lmao top level trolling by The Miz


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Raw is Miz :applause


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I hope they bring something like this back for the shake up.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Maryse in Nikki Bella clothing is one of the hottest things to ever happen.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So any smackdown guy who appears tonight has been traded? This is being handled so poorly. 

Also, Miz on Raw is just a terrible idea. He's a top heel that gets great exposure and smackdown, he has no hope of that raw.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wait a second: What is John Cena and Nikki Bella doing on Raw? This isn't Tuesday, and why do they seem to be more entertaining than usual? 8*D


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That fucking sucks  tuesday is bereft already. hope this means AJ stays on tuesday otherwise they've been fucking screwed.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This is basically RAW: Stealing Everything You Liked About SmackDown.


:lol sadly true


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If AJ goes to Raw as well then Rip Smackdown they carried Smackdown for a year.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Cena buried him at mania and now theyve moved him to RAw to be food for Reigns


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

FFS are SD going to have any big SD originals left?

Moving two SD MVPs would be so BS.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Perfect start for this with that fake-out.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

SmackDown need a seriously good heel in return for this one, massive loss. However, I now have another reason to watch Raw at least.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Is the arena empty?


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Smackdown is already dead.

Losing AJ and the Miz will kill the show.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ambrose on MNR too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ambrose, coming to RAW


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Smackdown just lost its second hottest act.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What the fuck lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz going to Raw is a bad BAD move.

Especially with Daniel Bryan still on SDLive.

Ambrose too? Are you fucking kidding me?

Nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Smackdown just getting destroyed.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

GIVE MY BOY DEAN SOME NEW LIFE PLEASE


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

REALLY?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Oh shut the fuck up.

ROBBED.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ambrose too.

Smackdown is officially fucked.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This Cena/Nikki impersonation is gonna get old soon.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What is going on?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ambrose? the fuck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wow if Ambrose is here then Owens must be going to SD.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ambrose?

WTF?

You got to be fucking kidding me :lmao

Miz and Ambrose :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Man, I' m gonna Miz in talking Smack crycrycry

Dean too? OMFG


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ambrose to RAW 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ambrose! :mark:


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

IC title to raw 

:kobelol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ambrose to Raw. lol Smackdown is losing everybody


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Good for Dean. He was getting so stale and needed a major change. He was pretty much done on SD


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ambrose for Owens?


That works for me lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Does this mean Kevin Owens is moving to Smackdown? If so I think that's for the best.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SureUmm said:


> Maryse in Nikki Bella clothing is one of the hottest things to ever happen.


I'd say her many many many nude pictures rank higher.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Well I guess this means Owens to SD


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Owens confirmed the SDL.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

DEANO :woo


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Miz impersonating John Cena thing makes no sense with them both getting pinned and taking the L completely. Move on Miz, move on.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Smackdown getting Owens and Rollins.

Welcome to the A Show Dean.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Well RIP Smackdown


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So if they appear here that's where they are?


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

There's gonna be some big moves to SD


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Owens to SD then.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ugh raw is ruined, Ambrose shouldn't be anywhere near the Miz.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

SDL gettin' poached, fam. fpalm


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

AMBROSEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I love those leather jackets that Ambrose wears ..

Does anyone on here know where to buy them (serious)?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

SmackDown is dead already. Oh well :mj2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

IC title on RAW means U.S title going to SDL.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I knew Ambrose was moving. I had a big feeling...

Rollins & KO to SD hopefully!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Smackdown to get R-Truth and Jinder


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Dude, are they really fucking turning SD into Raw? :lmao

You don't move that many key figures, the point is NEW feuds...


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Are you fucking serious? Styles has to be staying on Smackdown now.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

They split up Dean and his woman???


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Jericho to smackdown with the us title tomorrow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Dean trying to cop a feel


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Yeah must be Owens headed to SD then. Can't have both secondary titles on same show. Would love to see Owens on SD. Owens/Orton works for me


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Headliner said:


> Wow if Ambrose is here then Owens must be going to SD.


I honestly think Owens on Smackdown for Ambrose is a good trade.

Not sure who'd we get for The Miz.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

:lmao Ambrose thinks it's Cena


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Mainboy said:


> Jericho to smackdown with the us title tomorrow.


KO is US champ


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So KO and the U.S title to SDL since the IC belt is on MNR now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I hate this.

This isn''t a fucking shake up, you're just making Raw into SD...

AJ, Miz and Ambrose are the main SD stars... Argh.. typical WWE fuckery.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Styles for Seth, and Alexa for Charlotte? That seems to be the direction.


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Deano back on RAW 


Sent from my iPhone7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

so we are watching smackdown on monday. Why would they run a segment with two guys from smackdown together on raw. how is this is shake up. Miz vs Ambrose feud on raw


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

LMAO Dean :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz got the "walking like he's gotta shit" thing down!

Is Maryse in "Brown Face?"


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Jack the Ripper said:


> Ambrose to RAW
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Why the excitement, what's he gonna do different that we haven't seen before ...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That was the most terrifying close up of Maryse with her brows darkened :lol


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

SD losing these two. In kayfabe they have to be getting Bryans mate Cesaro.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Shield vs The Club confirmed


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This is more exciting than Royal Rumble


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So they really gonna do Ambrose/Miz again? They just dropped Ambrose/Corbin like that?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wwe9391 said:


> KO is US champ


Generally forgot about that :ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

GOATBrose off to a good start on Raw, welcome back Dean !!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ambrose always looks like he's ill.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Smackdown, the new Kevin Owens show?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

At this rate James Ellsworth will be the top guy left on SmackDown.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So does this mean we will get a Miz/Dean re feud over the IC title?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Yeah must be Owens headed to SD then. Can't have both secondary titles on same show. Would love to see Owens on SD. Owens/Orton works for me


Wouldn't put it past them to keep KO on Raw and send the 205 Division and CW title to SDL


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I think Maryse may have the nicest melons in the company. :banderas


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Okay, if AJ is drafted as well this is just lazy. Raw will essentially be Smackdown, but on Monday.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Thought Miz was going to be feuding with Nakamura. Apparently not...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So title holders can change brands?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Graves: Ambrose couldn't even tell the difference between one of the biggest superstars of our generation, and John Cena!

Love Graves, man.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

And SD is also probably about to lose AJ Styles...

fucking sucks


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

KO is going to SD. Hopefully Seth too.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I guess Miz is back to being a comedy act... sigh.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What are the chances the Miz and Maryse role play as Cena and Nikki in the bedroom?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Shield vs The Club confirmed


I think so too.

Just don't know if the Club will have 3 members or 4.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> I hate this.
> 
> This isn''t a fucking shake up, you're just making Raw into SD...
> 
> AJ, Miz and Ambrose are the main SD stars... Argh.. typical WWE fuckery.


For real. I thought they'd move some small pieces around. Not this.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Woo! Revival next!


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

*04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

"One of the biggest superstars of our generation and John Cena" lmao Corey Graves is awesome 


Sent from my iPhone7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Draft Woods and start E's singles push


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Well wasn't really expecting Ambrose AND Miz to go to RAW.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

so they move two smackdown guys to raw to fued with each other


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

AJ Styles probably in the main event to top off this show. Which started well.

Shame the crowd is dead.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So Dean's on Raw now? That means my only reason to watch Smackdown is gone unless they move somebody else I like to it.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wwetna1 said:


> Wouldn't put it past them to keep KO on Raw and send the 205 Division and CW title to SDL


I think the CW division will proably work best on SDL. May get actual better booking and treatment.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



What A Maneuver said:


> Okay, if AJ is drafted as well this is just lazy. Raw will essentially be Smackdown, but on Monday.


For fucks sake Raw and its 3 hours should have always had Orton, Cena, Styles, Ambrose, and Miz .. you know people who can actually talk so you don't need 1000 rematches before every ppv to pass the time because they can't sell themselves other wise


----------



## Varsity (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

KO to SDL.. or is there going to be no belt there?


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Looks like there going to be trading all the good mic workers over to RAW, seems they've finally realised that the best way to get through 3 hours every week is having segments with people that can actually work the mic well. 

If AJ Styles is really well and truly heading to RAW even after all Ambrose and The Miz moving, Smackdown is fucked.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Hard loses to Smackdown. Not saying anything more after the draft (is a fucking draft) is over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So, Smackdown loses Miz, Ambrose and AJ.. Vince really does hate SDL.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Where the fuck is the brand identity?..

I hope this means AJ is staying and SD is getting KO and Rollins.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Rankles75 said:


> Thought Miz was going to be feuding with Nakamura. Apparently not...


turns out they couldn't reward the man who has made their programming interesting that much. it was too far for them.

fuck this. why would i watch tomorrow night? you've already taken up the fucking floorboards ... shite.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Two MIC workers on RAW, but is RAW still going to be 3 hours? The reason all the in-ring were on RAW was because is 3 hours


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

fuck off dean


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Confirmed so far;

Apollo Crews to RAW
The Miz & Maryse to RAW
Dean Ambrose to RAW


Keep it updated folks


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



The Power that Be said:


> Why the excitement, what's he gonna do different that we haven't seen before ...


The difference is he's not gonna be stuck with Baron fkin Corbin and other midcarders anymore.

SD lacked top stars which is why Ambrose was working with guys that are beneath him.

Raw has a lot more to offer for Ambrose.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ambrose to Raw is a great move, nothing was left for him there. Wanted Miz to stay on SD strictly for MITB tho.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Uptown King said:


> I think the CW division will proably work best on SDL. May get actual better booking and treatment.


205 is also taped that day so it is easier to promote it throughout SD


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Actually think of how pathetic SmackDown's roster currently is at this very minute. Slightly more hopeful Styles is staying put now though. Also guessing Owens and maybe Rollins are SD bound.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Not liking the draft so far. To be honest.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wkc_23 said:


> So, Smackdown loses Miz, Ambrose and AJ.. Vince really does hate SDL.


 Worst of all, it isn't freshing shit. You're making SD into Raw and having to rebuild SD again from scratch with 3 key players/franchise players gone.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wwetna1 said:


> Wouldn't put it past them to keep KO on Raw and send the 205 Division and CW title to SDL


Now that you say that, wouldn't shock me either. But think makes more sense to give them KO and 205 Live guys. They do that after SD anyway right?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So I see Raw is now shitty. So many SDL losers coming over.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That spot started great and turned awful.

What was Dean doing, defending John Cena's honor? Wtf? And then Miz and Maryce breaking character thinking Dean literally didn't get it?

Really stupid all around.

Edit: what they should have done is start a feud between Dean and "fake John Cena" with Miz stubbornly refusing to break character.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I have a feeling Smackdown is going to get crushed, AJ will leave but Smackdown will only get mid carders since.

Calling a Shield vs Bullet Club feud down the line. Seth/Dean/Roman vs Gallows/Anderson/Styles/Balor


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Well if AJ stays on Smackdown he will be the top babyface over there. Nothing against Nakamora but his english is not strong enough to be the top face of smackdown.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That Skeletor commercial on Sky Sports will never NOT be funny. :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> Worst of all, it isn't freshing shit. You're making SD into Raw and having to rebuild SD again from scratch with 3 key players/franchise players gone.


Smackdown's definitely gonna get some people, we'll see tomorrow. Kevin Owens is pretty much a lock as US champ.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Why is everyone saying SD is dead?

How do you know who SD will sign???

Rollins & KO would be way better than Ambrose & Miz. We'll see I guess but all I'm saying is, we don't know anything yet.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Rollins/Owens

Maybe even Balor to Smackdown.

Styles to Raw. Sounds decent.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

SDL could get Rollins and KO to make up for losing Dean and The Miz. I be down like what a poster said earlier with KO/Orton over the WC. Have KO forfeit the U.S> gold and win the WC and have a proper title run this time.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Apparently this "Shake Up" amounts to nothing more than "Just show the fuck up lol"


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Miz, Ambrose and Styles carried smackdown last year... if you move all three, you aren't shaking anything up, you're just switching the brands around. 

I wonder if Styles isn't going to move now, but then, what's closing the show? Unless it's a big call up?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Just arrived home....is this not an actual draft? Just switching people around? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



JDP2016 said:


> That Skeletor commercial on Sky Sports will never NOT be funny. :lol


Yeah it is crazy :lol


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So do they move Renee Young to RAW and start her announcer career?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Damn so Miz and Ambrose on Raw huh? I thought those two would stay put. Guess not.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ambrose to Raw is a great move, nothing was left for him there. Wanted Miz to stay on SD strictly for MITB tho.


I feel the same.

I think if Miz was still on SD he would've won the WWE title sometime this year.

He won't get anywhere close to the UC on Raw tho.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I don't think it means SD is turning into Raw, or vice versa. Simply because of this segment. Do we know for sure Ambrose and Miz/Maryse are headed to Raw? Could of just been a segment. Just saying, wait till the other trades. 

IF true though. Well their was a time SD was out drawing Raw. So clearly Vince decided to sabotage SD.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So now both the US title and the Intercontinental title is on Raw?? Smackdown is going to get screwed tonight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Sami and Kurt segment again lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I forgot Kurt was the GM for a second.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Now that you say that, wouldn't shock me either. But think makes more sense to give them KO and 205 Live guys. They do that after SD anyway right?


Yeah it is taped every Tuesday after SD and Talking Smack is done after that. IT would make travel planning easier for WWE. Also if you give Raw people like Miz or Ambrose, you can let them sell their matches and pass 10-20 mins at a time with mic work which most the raw roster guys all lack severely


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Please send Sami to SD just so everyone shuts up about it.


----------



## Varsity (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Who's Nakamura going to feud with now? Will there be NXT call ups to SDL?


----------



## Vidie (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wait so if they show up then they are now on that show? I'm so confused. I thought it would be a cross promotion show for both Raw and Smackdown and then certain people would be announced they are joining a new brand.....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Zayn to smackdown confirmed :mark:


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

CM Punk chants :ha


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Sami vs. Miz tonight confirmed.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ohh Maryse...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Was hoping Miz would be winning MITB, can rule that out now


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Beat that geek Miz!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

New Day to SD maybe?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

WWE can't do fun authority figures anymore and I know they're gonna make me hate Kurt Angle eventually.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

How the fuck is Miz going to win a world title now fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

LOL at that guy in the crowd


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kofi puppet lmao!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Apparently this "Shake Up" amounts to nothing more than "Just show the fuck up lol"


I think maybe that was the point. If they was doing a draft they would of just called it a draft.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Is my audio bad or this crowd is super dead?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That Kofi doll :HA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Mordecay said:


> Is my audio bad or this crowd is super dead?


The latter.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Why the fuck New Gay is here?!?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kurt Angle reminds me of a TV character I can't put my finger on...anyways he's a great fit for this role.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Big E molesting Kofi blow up doll.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Joseph92 said:


> So now both the US title and the Intercontinental title is on Raw?? Smackdown is going to get screwed tonight.


Wait for Orton to get drafted with the WWE Championship later tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Mordecay said:


> Is my audio bad or this crowd is super dead?


Seems dead to me


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This gimmick of Angle still getting adjusted to this generation of talent is hilarious :lol


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I don't get this shit either Sami, i'm not sure if i see somebody on Raw that means they stay there or they can still go to Smackdown and we have to wait tomorrow.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What's up with Kurt's eyes? He's got that Muhammad Ali post-1980 stare look


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Jojo :banderas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Alright_Mate said:


> Was hoping Miz would be winning MITB, can rule that out now


Yep. That's terrible.

And even worse is that there's more of a chance that Boring Corbin might win it.


----------



## Varsity (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dolorian said:


> New Day to SD maybe?


That's what the Big Meltz was saying


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Every damn time :lmao


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Joseph92 said:


> So now both the US title and the Intercontinental title is on Raw?? Smackdown is going to get screwed tonight.


Yeah, if only Raw had someone holding a title that wasn't Raw trademarked or colored red...


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SureUmm said:


> Kurt Angle reminds me of a TV character I can't put my finger on...anyways he's a great fit for this role.


Carlton from Fresh Prince of Bel-Air


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So is Dean losing the IC title this week? Or is KO going to SD? I'm confused :lol This is the most haphazard thing ever LOL.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

It would be so racist if a white guy held that Kofi blow up doll.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Please send Sami to SD just so everyone shuts up about it.


I see so whomever was switched will come out randomly throughout the night, but at the sametime you see RAW guys like Romain, New Day and Sami on the show to not spoiled tomorrow switch


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

this crowd is dreadful.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Big E getting overly sexual with that Kofi mannequin


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

THEM TOP F*CKING GUYS !!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

JoJo :lenny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

LMAO at the we broke Kofi's ankle shirt.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

that shirt :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Big E going Heidenreich on the Kofi blow-up doll, lol.

Can't believed I just typed that.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

One thing I just want so say is how sad is that they trade Miz to Raw. His slow chances to even touch a World Championship had decreased to 0%.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The revival will be jobbing within 3 weeks and released within 2 years.

They're completely bland.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

REVIVAL! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Woods said blow up doll. Porn gimmick incoming!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Those T-shirts lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I know they have to do the bit every single week, but New Day should be way more pissed off their dude got his ankle broken.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I love The Revival's theme song. Damn!

Also, that tshirt is great haha.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

The revival were over for a week. Fun while it lasted.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

SAY YEAH!!!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Is my audio bad or this crowd is super dead?


Dead crowd full of soccer moms and kids


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Louder pop, Brian Christopher confronting Lawler with heel Cole , or that pop just now for the Revival ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So far, I'm just like meh.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Would have been nice if we actually saw how the Revival broke Kofi's ankle.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

#1: I love how The Revival wore shirts detailing what they did ala Owen Hart.

#2: Did they take the harmonica out of the Revival's theme? Boo.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What the fuck kind of chance do guys like Miz and Ambrose even have on the same show as Reigns? What a waste of time this shit really is. They're not gonna even get close to a look in on that Universal title.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This idiotic crowd chanting for CM Punk fpalm


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SureUmm said:


> I know they have to do the bit every single week, but New Day should be way more pissed off their dude got his ankle broken.


But faces have to smile bud....they always have to smile


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Lewdog1976 said:


> So do they move Renee Young to RAW and start her announcer career?


Her shriekey voice for 3 hours straight faking excitement and commentating on power moves and strikes that she has no idea how painful they are how even how they are done? No thanks, commentary is already bad enough.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Revival getting zero reaction this week. Huh, I thought they'd maybe get a reaction for a month. But glad I was wrong. These guys equal zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

LOL his ankle got broken...but he's getting a scope for bone chips.

I'm no orthopedic surgeon, but I don't think that's how that works.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This idiotic crowd chanting for CM Punk fpalm


Looking at the views of their segment on YouTube it seems that people weren't much into the Revival specially compared to the Hardys.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Love The Revival. They have an old school kinda vibe to them, with amazing chemistry.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



The Power that Be said:


> Louder pop, Brian Christopher confronting Lawler with heel Cole , or that pop just now for the Revival ?


Still louder reactions than Boring Corbin gets.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Crowd chanting "CM Punk" and dead most of time. What an actual idiots. :fpalm


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Lewdog1976 said:


> So do they move Renee Young to RAW and start her announcer career?


I've been saying for years she should be the first woman to call matches.


----------



## Varsity (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What the fuck kind of chance do guys like Miz and Ambrose even have on the same show as Reigns? What a waste of time this shit really is. They're not gonna even get close to a look in on that Universal title.


Miz's hotstreak is being rewarded by bringing him farther away from any chance of a championship run than ever before.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> SAY YEAH!!!


*YEAH!*


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Revival getting zero reaction this week. Huh, I thought they'd maybe get a reaction for a month. But glad I was wrong. These guys equal zzzzzzzzzzz


It won't happen but I'd like new day to go over.

The revival should be jobbing, they look like jobbers.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wait...Amblows to Raw? Smackdown wins! Smackdown wins! Smackdown wins!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I'm really hoping Zayn goes to SD. Doesn't seem so clear at the moment though...


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



djpiccalo said:


> Her shriekey voice for 3 hours straight faking excitement and commentating on power moves and strikes that she has no idea how painful they are how even how they are done? No thanks, commentary is already bad enough.


They've been talking for quite some time how they are grooming her for commentary. It is going to happen, you might as well warm up to it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What the fuck kind of chance do guys like Miz and Ambrose even have on the same show as Reigns? What a waste of time this shit really is. They're not gonna even get close to a look in on that Universal title.


lol no one on Raw is until WM34 cause of Brock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Long Island isn't an NYC crowd. It's like the rich suburbs of NYC, for the most part. Just figured I'd throw that out there if anyone is considering this the "NYC CROWD~!"

Nope.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Revival getting zero reaction this week. Huh, I thought they'd maybe get a reaction for a month. But glad I was wrong. These guys equal zzzzzzzzzzz


Granted... this crowd appears to be shit for the majority.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If Rollins isn't drafted, they're probably gonna try to do a Shield reunion. It can be used as filler for the annual "let's pretend we're not pushing Reigns hard so they'll be surprised at Mania" shtick.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kofi Kingston injured?


He seem fine on UpUpDownDown watching Sasha Banks eat Halbeneros.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Revival getting zero reaction this week. Huh, I thought they'd maybe get a reaction for a month. But glad I was wrong. These guys equal zzzzzzzzzzz


They went from post-Mania lunacy to notoriously tough Nassau coliseum. Gonna be a big difference for most people.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

AND this crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Big E getting overly sexual with that Kofi mannequin


When is Big E not being overtly sexual?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Why are so many mad at Ambrose going to Raw?

Raw get a poor performer, SD get a great performer in Owens.

SD wins on that one imo.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



the_game_master said:


> Kofi Kingston injured?
> 
> 
> He seem fine on UpUpDownDown watching Sasha Banks eat Halopenios.


That's over a month old.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



What A Maneuver said:


> If Rollins isn't drafted, they're probably gonna try to do a Shield reunion. It can be used as filler for the annual "let's pretend we're not pushing Reigns hard so they'll be surprised at Mania" shtick.


I can see that happening. Shield taking on The Authority again with unfinished business.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



What A Maneuver said:


> If Rollins isn't drafted, they're probably gonna try to do a Shield reunion. It can be used as filler for the annual "let's pretend we're not pushing Reigns hard so they'll be surprised at Mania" shtick.


Reigns being hated so much now is going to kill the Shield entirely. So I hope it doesn't happen. Unless they plan on them being heels, which is unlikely.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



ShowStopper said:


> Long Island isn't an NYC crowd. It's like the rich suburbs of NYC, for the most part. Just figured I'd throw that out there if anyone is considering this the "NYC CROWD~!"
> 
> Nope.


And the most ova person with the loudest chants is the boy unk


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What the fuck kind of chance do guys like Miz and Ambrose even have on the same show as Reigns? What a waste of time this shit really is. They're not gonna even get close to a look in on that Universal title.


>Implying you aren't successful unless you're fighting for a title
Why don't you just enjoy the feuds and matches? You know this is performance and not competition, right? The belts are pure MacGuffin.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So Dean is officially part of Raw. Yep, no more reason for me to watch SD now, all of my faves are on Raw now...


----------



## Varsity (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Alright_Mate said:


> Why are so many mad at Ambrose going to Raw?
> 
> Raw get a poor performer, SD get a great performer in Owens.
> 
> SD wins on that one imo.


See the thing is that SD getting Owens isn't confirmed for sure. Of course it would make sense and seems obvious, but now a days you never fucking know with Vince.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Revival getting zero reaction this week. Huh, I thought they'd maybe get a reaction for a month. But glad I was wrong. These guys equal zzzzzzzzzzz


FFS it's only been two weeks. :fpalm: The guy in your profile wasn't getting huge pops after two weeks.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



JDP2016 said:


> I've been saying for years she should be the first woman to call matches.


They gave her a shot in NXT already, I don't believe she was very good at it at all.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SureUmm said:


> They went from post-Mania lunacy to notoriously tough Nassau coliseum. Gonna be a big difference for most people.


I guess they are hard to please.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Ambrose Girl said:


> So Dean is officially part of Raw. Yep, no more reason for me to watch SD now, all of my faves are on Raw now...


He's pretty much done at this point, though.

Career death imho

They can barely find time for him SD and that's with a smaller roster. First feud on RAW and he's dropping the title and down the card.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Well the crowd seems to be showing signs of life now...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Ambrose Girl said:


> So Dean is officially part of Raw. Yep, no more reason for me to watch SD now, all of my faves are on Raw now...


Seth could still go to SD and I could see Y2J going to SD upon his return.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



AngryConsumer said:


> Granted... this crowd appears to be shit for the majority.


New Day got a reaction, as did Ambrose. Have to see how the night goes, but Im not blaming the crowd yet.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Big E has the largest tits in the WWE.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Fuck was that Woods?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Big E is a freak, man.

Absolutely massive.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Xavier going...coast to coast.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Xavier Woods just doesn't do it for me in the ring.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Jay Valero said:


> Big E has the largest tits in the WWE.


Someone clearly didn't watch the opening segment


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I don't know, this whole...superstar shakeup..just seems badly done, it just feels so rushed and poorly done, i dunno, just feels bad, i expected better honestly, not just out of the random "oh hey, here he is, here ya go, goodbye" so does this mean, they're going to be doing the same thing tomorrow? Eh maybe it's just me, but just feels weird.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

New Day is the worst thing since 2 Cool.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

that shatter machine spot was awesome


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Unca_Laguna said:


> >Implying you aren't successful unless you're fighting for a title
> Why don't you just enjoy the feuds and matches? You know this is performance and not competition, right? The belts are pure MacGuffin.


You trust Raw's creative team enough to come up with quality feuds that don't involve fighting for a title?

They're screwed.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

God damn I love New Day matches.

Nice win for the Revival.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Didn't look like a good landing for Woods there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Well that was a cool ending, a bit botchy though


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



TD Stinger said:


> #1: I love how The Revival wore shirts detailing what they did ala Owen Hart.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

botched ending


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I think Xavier just died! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Reigns being hated so much now is going to kill the Shield entirely. So I hope it doesn't happen. Unless they plan on them being heels, which is unlikely.


If they're determined to have him be a face, they can hide him behind The Shield and hope nostalgia will make people hate him less. Because as much as people boo him, if you reunite the shield the crowd will most likely be into them.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That rope-walk elbow should be a finish, not worth trying as a 2-count move.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That felt like a GTFO and go to Smackdown loss for New Day.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Xavier Woods just died.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Revivals attire looks familiar...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I hope the Raw guys don't just squash all the SD guys before they move over...


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Revival = Assention 2.0


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I thought the Nassau Coliseum was closed down


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

One of greatest tag teams of all time?

STFU


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nice selling from Woods though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Why didn't they actually announce who was going where? So people just show up on Raw and now they're on it. Same thing will happen on SD tomorrow I guess then? :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SovereignVA said:


> You trust Raw's creative team enough to come up with quality feuds that don't involve fighting for a title?
> 
> They're screwed.


Shoot they don't even have quality for the title feuds themselves.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Seth going to Smackdwon too :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Xavier's spine lol?
The Revival should be introduced as a more cheat-ier team.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The fate of Seth Rollins?

This whole thing is an absolute mess.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Maybe AJ goes out to confront Rollins.

Unless he's just going to SDL, which would be cool too.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That looked like it sucked.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Amazing sell by Xavier.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wwe9391 said:


> I thought the Nassau Coliseum was closed down


Just for renovation. Opened back up not too long ago.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Fate of Seth Rollins later on tonight might means he may actually stay after all.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So is this just

RAW gets all of SD's hot stars

SD gets all of RAW's lukewarm stars and has to make them hot again.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This "Superstar Shakeup" is a fucking mess out the gate. :lmao :lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dextro said:


> The Revivals attire looks familiar...


Don't bring American Alpha into this


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Rollins to SDL confirmed :mark::mark::mark: Guy needs a fresh start tbh.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Rollins traded for AJ.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



What A Maneuver said:


> If they're determined to have him be a face, they can hide him behind The Shield and hope nostalgia will make people hate him less. Because as much as people boo him, if you reunite the shield the crowd will most likely be into them.


I wouldn't count on it. Rollins was booed anytime he teamed with Roman a few months ago. Dean barely gets a reaction these days. Plus with the Club having AJ around possibly, they won't get booed. So it would be interesting. But I don't think nostalgia can save the Shield as a team right now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Fate of Seth Rollins? They're acting like he lost at Mania and got massacred when he wrestled perfectly fine on Raw last week :lol

Unless it's to announce he'll be going to SD, which gives me a reason to watch it lol.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



BarrettBarrage said:


> So is this just
> 
> RAW gets all of SD's hot stars
> 
> SD gets all of RAW's lukewarm stars and has to make them hot again.


Clearly not, Raw got stuck with Ambrose.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This is so poorly done.

You can tell this is all last minute, there is no long term planning other than Brock-Reigns at WM 34.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Revival are awesome. I hope they get a decent run on the MR.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wkc_23 said:


> Maybe AJ goes out to confront Rollins.
> 
> Unless he's just going to SDL, which would be cool too.


That would be cool. Start up a Styles/Rollins feud, and add Gallows and Anderson to the mix and have The Club rejoined.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Xavier Woods just doesn't do it for me in the ring.


He wasn't very good in the couch either >>>

Sorry I had to :grin2:


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Is there a reason everyone thinks AJ is moving?! I'm not sure he will but who knows?!?!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



AngryConsumer said:


> This "Superstar Shakeup" is a fucking mess out the gate. :lmao :lmao


It's not like either show got a superstar that stands out right now. Lack luster roster. 

Reminds me of WWE's 2005 roster.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Xavier Woods just doesn't do it for me in the ring.


I like him just by virtue of the fact that he was so invisible for so long. When he debuted, what was his gimmick? "I have a PhD!" or something?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Mordecay said:


> He wasn't very good in the couch either >>>
> 
> Sorry I had to :grin2:


:focus:focus:focus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I don't know why they didn't just wait until July to have a FULL on draft. It's only 2.5-3 months away.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



snail69 said:


> Is there a reason everyone thinks AJ is moving?! I'm not sure he will but who knows?!?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Supposedly they already changed the color of his card in the WWE online game.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

AND they're going to take AA and Alexa Bitch. (It's good for AA, i'm so pissed at losing Alexa, she's the only developed heel in sd women's division)

I was resigned to Ambrose going to Raw but having the Miz as well. jesus robbed much. if they take AJ i mean what's the fucking point anymore. You handed over these superstars to make them work on SD, esp Miz, they got over so they want them back taking SD back to square one. how can this not be getting seen as SD getting fucking screwed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Unless it's to announce he'll be going to SD, which gives me a reason to watch it lol.


Yeah that's what they were referring to. They probably bring up the whole thing with Steph being the commissioner.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

We want Ryder chants :ha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Oh hey Charly


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Charly :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

#NevilleLevel


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Seems Xavier has regressed a lot in the ring, he was wicked as Consequences Creed in TNA.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

TJ FFS no one cares


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

DAMN.

TJ With the Diet version of Roman Reigns heat.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Uptown King said:


> That would be cool. Start up a Styles/Rollins feud, and add Gallows and Anderson to the mix and have The Club rejoined.


Then have Ambrose and Reigns rejoin with Rollins, The Club against The Shield. Would be super down for that.

Also, fuck this TJ Perkins geek.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Neville level? I like that.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The hell is this twerp?





That was rhetorical.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Neville should tell this geek he got no more continues left.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Lmao tj Perkins is so horrible


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Just ... just punch that cunt in the face Neville.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

To me Rusev is in the greatest need of a fresh start. Serious potential from a talent standpoint but if Rusev's momentum was visible: it'd look like GSP after the Hendricks fight!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

TJ is great, but his character is super lame.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

ugh TJ Perkins. He's a horrible face. Just isn't likeable.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Neville is so much better than Finn Balor in every way it's unbelievable.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Couldn't they make this like interesting? Like make angle and bryan in a room or at the stage making trades. Not have the guys just come out wtf


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Neville playing dem mind games!!!!!!!!
It's time to FACE THE FACTS!!!!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Brother Nero chants LOLLLLLL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



snail69 said:


> I think Xavier just died!





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Xavier Woods just died.





Headliner said:


> That felt like a GTFO and go to Smackdown loss for New Day.


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I don't get the "new day rocks" chant, it should be "new day sucks"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Fucking hell Charly is smaller than Neville

Neville dropping those truth bombs, TJ heel turn incoming?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

LOL Austin with his banana :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

A Double!


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

TJ should be drafted to SD L


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



BarrettBarrage said:


> So is this just
> 
> RAW gets all of SD's hot stars
> 
> SD gets all of RAW's lukewarm stars and has to make them hot again.


If SDL comes out with Charlotte, lord knows she can carry Becky and the other girls in the ring they win. All the women on SD get used so you have to remember getting Charlotte is huge for them.

I think they get New Day too which again is huge since Alpha didn't get over. They got booked strong and the like but the fact is they were always the second over team in a ring. The Usos, Wyatt Family, Slater and Rhyno, and even Hype Bros were more over than them on the main roster. The New Day is hugely over, move merch, and can talk so they carry big weight. 

I still think they need to think about Neville and the 205 Live guys going to SDL too.

Then throw Rollins or Reigns that way please


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Oh God, TJ, please don’t try to act tough. And please turn heel. You have such a punchable, douche face.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Please put this segment on 205 live!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That jacket on Austin Aries looks like it itches.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Architect-Rollins said:


> I wouldn't count on it. Rollins was booed anytime he teamed with Roman a few months ago. Dean barely gets a reaction these days. Plus with the Club having AJ around possibly, they won't get booed. So it would be interesting. But I don't think nostalgia can save the Shield as a team right now.


I could see it going either way. Crowd may be bored of them as individuals but love them together. I personally hope they don't reunite them anytime soon. Especially with Roman still sporting their theme song.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Irrelevant said:


> ugh TJ Perkins. He's a horrible face. Just isn't likeable.


The fact that he does a dab in his entrance makes him unlikeable, hated him the moment I saw him lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Aries is the coolest motherf*cker in the business.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

You know I am not a fan of how they have done this brand split. IT all feels not important at all. It is making SD and Raw feel very interchangable. You know oh Miz and Ambrose are on Raw now, doing an opening segment. Like they just brought SD to Raw. Oh these guys are going to SD. Let's bring Raw to SD. Like the way they have booked it, makes both brands look disposable. May as well just merge the brands. IF your not going to treat both brands with their own identity. The shake up is susposed to give you fresh feuds. It just feels like yip we have shown up to another show. Yayyy not.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



The G.O.A.T said:


> Yep. That's terrible.
> 
> And even worse is that there's more of a chance that Boring Corbin might win it.


That don't matter, boring Corbin would of been my second choice after The Miz


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Haha those boos


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Eh this CW segment is too long already. Move it...move it...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Hawkins on Raw :ha


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

THIS JOBBER :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Holy shit wrap this up


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

LolOK Jobber


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Perkins has a strong heel run him. The dude can go and he's a cocky little shit, his babyface character has just been very lame.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

T.J. Perkins still sucks.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I knew it was too good to be true. Fucking Curt Hawkins?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

nakamura on raw


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

WTF?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Man, TJ looks so out of place with Aries and Neville.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Lol at Neville puppet-mastering a heel turn. New heel level achieved?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Jobbers in the shake up too


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



What A Maneuver said:


> I could see it going either way. Crowd may be bored of them as individuals but love them together. I personally hope they don't reunite them anytime soon. Especially with Roman still sporting their theme song.


I agree.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Curt Hawkins now!?? Smackdown is dead.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Even jobbers are going to RAW. Is Vince gonna cancel SD Live?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Curt Hawkins: I'm back on Monday Night Raw!

When was he ever on it the first time?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

HAWKINS? What is actually going on lmfao


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

AND THE CROWD GOES MILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

CURT HAWKINS BACK TO RAW.......................... Ok, anyways.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Oh God, Curt Hawkins everybody. The game just changed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Hawkins.

:mj4


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Why has this geek even been drafted :lmao

Crews and Hawkins both out the door is actually pretty good for SDL, get that deadwood outta here!


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wwetna1 said:


> If SDL comes out with Charlotte, lord knows she can carry Becky and the other girls in the ring they win. All the women on SD get used so you have to remember getting Charlotte is huge for them.
> 
> I think they get New Day too which again is huge since Alpha didn't get over. They got booked strong and the like but the fact is they were always the second over team in a ring. The Usos, Wyatt Family, Slater and Rhyno, and even Hype Bros were more over than them on the main roster. The New Day is hugely over, move merch, and can talk so they carry big weight.
> 
> ...


Hopefully.

Can't shake the feeling SDLive is gonna get shafted hard.

Edit: Roman can stay right where he is though.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Big show!!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This is awful


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

sooo that's why they're chanting for ryder.

fuck man, separating him from Emma in the draft and now they've broken up are they going to put them on the same brand. 

LOL, THEY JOBBED HAWKINS TO RAW LOL.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Curt Hawkins back?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

this show has absolutely sucked


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Holy shit.

Dean Ambrose is one thing...

The Miz is hard to swallow...

Rumor has it AJ gets traded to Raw as well...

But now you mean to tell me SDLive also lost Curt fucking Hawkins?

How do they expect ANYONE to watch SDLive?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Hawkins on RAW? SDL is truly fucked now


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

LOL Someone GIF Curt Hawkins reaction to Big Show walking the ramp.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Was Hawkins ever on Raw before? :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Curt Hawkins doesn't even like Curt Hawkins right now. He seems like he wants to kick his own ass.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So are all the switches going to happen tonight? Or are they going to save some for tomorrow??


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

How does this shake up work? I missed the first 15 minutes


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Curt Hawkins: I'm back on Monday Night Raw!
> 
> When was he ever on it the first time?


He's been on Raw a lot in the past.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Show didn't retire.

:lmao

WHY?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Thank you Big Show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Worst KO punch ever.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Despite not getting time and when he does he's jobbing, Hawkins still more over than Boring Corbin.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What a waste of time.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Greatest segment this year.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This show has been terrible thus far.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What was the point of that?


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What the fuck, show? Why does everybody hate Hawkings?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I thought Big Show retired


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

And Zayn finds out he was traded for Hawkins...so he has a big chip on his shoulder there. Calling it now.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Joseph92 said:


> So are all the switches going to happen tonight? Or are they going to save some for tomorrow??


All the Raw guys traded to SD will show up tomorrow.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

:buried


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Stinger Fan said:


> How does this shake up work? I missed the first 15 minutes


It doesn't.

People just turn up.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Just realized Big Show didn't retire....why?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I would not be opposed to Shows last run being on SDL. He is in solid shape and can be an attraction over there to next Feb


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Stinger Fan said:


> How does this shake up work? I missed the first 15 minutes


Smackdown stars randomly show up on Raw and become Raw superstars.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

retire already big show


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Roman Reigns with a talking segment = Time to change the channel.

With all due resepect.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

... Why?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If Roman doesn't say 'i don't give a fuck' to every question ... i just don't see the point of him.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

"*May* have been the Undertaker's last match."

Damn it, it better have been, Cole.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



FasihFranck said:


> I thought Big Show retired


Nope his contract runs out like a month or two before next year's Mania.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

*PLEASE* keep R2 on Raw.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Lol people who were upset that Big Show got a shit send off at WM should be happy now, looks like we got another year of Show.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Big Show only said that this year will be his last Wrestlemania......he never said when he would actually retire. They could have Strowman take him out.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Abisial said:


> Just realized Big Show didn't retire....why?


After 20 something years in the business would you want that 3 minute period you were in the Andre the Giant Battle Royal to be your last match? I know I wouldn't


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If Hawkins go to Raw, I guess we can expect Jinder going to SD.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This show has sucked donkey balls.

Even when you have a big event like a roster shakeup, they fuck it up.

The creative team don't have a creative bone in their body.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I hope the Reigns' interview with Cole is live in the ring as opposed to a pre-taped one.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Welp. Curt Hawkins is gonna be Jobbing on Raw now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



AngryConsumer said:


> *YEAH!*


:grin2:


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SavoySuit said:


> "*May* have been the Undertaker's last match."
> 
> Damn it, it better have been, Cole.


Cena vs The Rock: ONCE IN A LIFETIME

God please not again...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Lol people who were upset that Big Show got a shit send off at WM should be happy now, looks like we got another year of Show.


He always said his deal expired in Feb and that was going to be his last WM he works


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Lol people who were upset that Big Show got a shit send off at WM should be happy now, looks like we got another year of Show.


Good, he's far better than most of the indie garbage being brought into the company.

Show is still more over after 20 years than the revival after 2 weeks.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wwetna1 said:


> I would not be opposed to Shows last run being on SDL. He is in solid shape and can be an attraction over there to next Feb


What I like about Show is that, by nature, he demands to be used in a way other than has matches every week. 

Smackdown's creative has been very resourceful since the split. I think he can have a worthwhile final run. I wouldn't even mind seeing him in the WWE title picture, though I'm sure I'm in the minority on that.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



MrEvans said:


> Smackdown stars randomly show up on Raw and become Raw superstars.





ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> People just turn up.




Oh dear, thats dumb. Thanks for answering


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SovereignVA said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Dean Ambrose is one thing...
> 
> ...


Hawkins was a jobber anyways, no big loss.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

SD giving up Crews & Hawkins is already better for them. You literally can't get any worse than them at the moment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

There should have only been 5 trades... the rosters are going to look completely the same at the end of the night (Raw becomes SD, Raw becomes SD).

So much for a shake up :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



ShowStopper said:


> Show didn't retire.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> WHY?


I think Show's endgame is February of 2018 IIRC. I imagine too retirement is a bit dangerous for a guy like Show who is so abnormally large and fluctuated in shape throughout his career while working.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> Can't shake the feeling SDLive is gonna get shafted hard.
> 
> Edit: Roman can stay right where he is though.


I don't like AJ or Miz enough to watch Rollins, Reigns, and Ambrose all o nthe same fucking show brother. I hope one of them goes


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



The Phenom. said:


> SD giving up Crews & Hawkins is already better for them. You literally can't get any worse than them at the moment.


When did Crews go?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

DOUBLE A! :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wkc_23 said:


> This crowd fucking sucks.


 Can you blame them? The show has been pretty crap...


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Calling it: TJP goes over and gets put into a triple threat title match.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wkc_23 said:


> This crowd fucking sucks.


Can't blame the crowd when the show sucks.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



BarrettBarrage said:


> So is this just
> 
> RAW gets all of SD's hot stars
> 
> SD gets all of RAW's lukewarm stars and has to make them hot again.


Ambrose, Crews & Hawkins are not hot stars.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Welp. Curt Hawkins is gonna be Jobbing on Raw now.


Think positively. He's jobbing on the A show now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Neville totally looks like an evil elf in that graphic holy fuck


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Aries used to be great, back in 2004 ROH that is ....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

lol this crowd is beyond dead


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> Can you blame them? The show has been pretty crap...


They were sucking before the show started.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

TJ Perkins is the biggest dork on the roster


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Welp. We got our 1st official match for Payback


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Don`t know where Raw is tonight but pls WWE don`t go there ever again


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

TJ Perkins doesn't deserve respect tbh. He sucks.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

LOL forgot about TJP entrance, they tried so hard to push him right out the gate as the face of this division. No wonder its struggling so much after such a trash start.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

TJ Perkins is easily my least favourite wrestler of all time.

The channel has been changed.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I fucking hate this TJ Perkins guy. Dude is 32 and acts like he's 17.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

TJ Perkins has great music and wrestling ability but literally everything else about his character is awful.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Yeah this crowd and this show has been lifeless


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> Can you blame them? The show has been pretty crap...


True.. I guess we'll see later on, if the show picks up. But I feel like they're still gonna be terrible :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

They gave this guy a straight up bootleg Tekken intro :maury


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



BarrettBarrage said:


> So is this just
> 
> RAW gets all of SD's hot stars
> 
> SD gets all of RAW's lukewarm stars and has to make them hot again.


Here's an idea. How about you wait until tomorrow night and see who SDL gets? Since when have Crews and Hawkins been hot stars?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Ratedr4life said:


> I fucking hate this TJ Perkins guy. Dude is 32 and acts like he's 17.


Holy sh*t he's 32? I'm thinking this kid is in his early 20's :lol

Geek.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Awesome One and Maryse are the only major loss for Smackdown Live tbh.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wkc_23 said:


> This crowd fucking sucks.


I have literally heard a random IWA Mid-South spot show with a louder crowd than this...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Doesen't help this is one of the worst crowds in a long time. Chanting CM Punk in the decent opening segment, and then during The Revival? Yeah morons. But this shake up has been booked so poorly. Makes me feel like if I watch SD, I am going to be seeing the same thing. So why does it matter.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Lol fans booing at the dab by Perkins.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

TJP has grown on me.

I want him pushed.. IC or US title would be kool.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This camera pane back to Neville is weird.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

A Double is better as a heel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Man, I shouldn't have seen Shibata-Okada again before RAW, everything seems even worse now


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Ratedr4life said:


> I fucking hate this TJ Perkins guy. Dude is 32 and acts like he's 17.


You would have loved DX during the Attitude Era.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I love how dabbing gets heat now. The world finally catching up to me.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



The G.O.A.T said:


> The Awesome One and Maryse are the only major loss for Smackdown Live tbh.


Umm no Styles and Bliss would be the biggest losses from SD.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Neville's gimmick is that he's the fat british guy from What Culture.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Aries just outclasses TJP in every aspect by 2,000,000 miles.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

TJ Perkins looks 18. How is he 32?


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SavoySuit said:


> TJ Perkins has great music and wrestling ability but literally everything else about his character is awful.


This. He's a classic spot monkey.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

They are simply exchanging the rosters.SDL guys shows up and says "EHY, I'M ON RAW NOW" and tomorrow Raw guys will show up on SDL and say "EHY, I'M ON SDL NOW" without segments of negotiations and without selling this thing as something professional and serious

They were able to ruin this Superstars Shake Up in less than an hour. :lmao


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Send Balor, Rollins, Zayn, and KO to SmackDown for AJ. 

The Lesnar for Orton. Then I will never have to watch SmackDown.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm on the verge of turning this trash off already. Fucking Cruiserweights make me want to stick my head in the oven


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I really can't stand Perkins.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wasn't Payback a Smackdown pay-per-view last year?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Aries reminds me of Punk in that he's usually strong in the ring but has sloppy matches with some people. He and Perkins aren't really meshing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

jesus christ


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

crowd is garbage tonight


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

WOAT ending to that match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

did they really just have AA lose to a fucking roll up?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Triple threat match for the CW title?

EDIT: You still such chants for TPJ

Crowd...FUGG. YOU!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Roll up pins are just the worst.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

FFS he did not beat Austin did he? SMH


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> They are simply exchanging the rosters.SDL guys shows up and says "EHY, I'M ON RAW NOW" and tomorrow Raw guys will show up on SDL and say "EHY, I'M ON SDL NOW" without segments of negotiations and without selling this thing as something professional and serious
> 
> They were able to ruin this Superstars Shake Up in less than an hour. :lmao


 It's so poorly done :lmao

Winning a match for your brand then earning a random pick was better than this shit.

This is all so bad and lackluster, we don't even know the fucking trades fpalm

So pointless.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Turning heel :marK:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

TJ could pull off the smug heel.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Perkins heel turn.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I figured he'd turn heel. Evil gamer gimmick ftw.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Character Select: Heel


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

TJ should turn heel. 


Edit: He just did.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Perkins heel turn !!!1111111111


never saw this coming


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Tjp looks like a smug cock sucker. Whoever said heel turn was right and they just got it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Perkins heel turn...


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What an atrocious ending.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> They are simply exchanging the rosters.SDL guys shows up and says "EHY, I'M ON RAW NOW" and tomorrow Raw guys will show up on SDL and say "EHY, I'M ON SDL NOW" without segments of negotiations and without selling this thing as something professional and serious
> 
> They were able to ruin this Superstars Shake Up in less than an hour. :lmao


And notice we haven't seen either Bryan or Sane yet.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Thank god Perkins turned. He's the most unlikeable guy in the WWE


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Heel turn by TJ :clap


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Good TJP's turning heel. He really needed to.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Why, TJ? Why!!!!?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Perkins is garbage


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

lol "you still suck" chants


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

You still suck chants.:done


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That was the highlight of the show so far


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

TJP has that X-Pac heat :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

When I thought I can't hate more TJ Perkins, he wins with a roll up. Apparently, I can hate him more.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Video games being apart of wrestling characters.

:lmao

WTF happened to wresting?

:mj4


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

"You Still Suck" chants.. Damn... :lol


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

You still suck chant is the first good thing this crowd has done all night :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

OMG A HEEL TURN!!!!















Couldn't give 2 fucks bruh :kobefacepalm


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

*"You still Suck!"* :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The most exciting hour on television - Michael Cole in the most bored tone possible.

Sums up how WWE feels about midgets.....


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That's a nice little CW Segment. Neville is really one of the best heels in the WWE right now IMO.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> It's so poorly done :lmao
> 
> Winning a match for your brand then earning a random pick was better than this shit.
> 
> ...


juxtaposing this with that very entertaining "shake up" with Eric Bischoff and neckbrace Paul Heyman is definitely not a good look for tonight :maury


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That wasn't really a roll up finish, it was a small package finish.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Aries just outclasses TJP in every aspect by 2,000,000 miles.


TJP probably beats him in Call of Duty :shrug


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

He could make for a good heel and might just be what he needs, aswell as good booking.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Man, I just got off of work not to long ago and was hyped for the shakeup but so far this show has SUCKED!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This crowd is so quiet apart from a few guys giving everyone hate. You still suck chants :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wtf was that wave by Enzo :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I remember when Sting beat Ric Flair with a roll-up to win the World Heavyweight title at the 1990 Great American Bash. The crowd went bat shit crazy. Now fans look at roll-up pins with indifference.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Literally everything about TJP is dogshit.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Seth!!!


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Seth / Enzo what was that :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

perkins will be a great heel, to hope he doesn't change his theme though


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Rollins on his goodbye tour?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Rollins., next. Should be interesting.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ok let's see what happens with Rollins next.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

You still suck chant :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Okay, I know he's a face now but when did Rollins have friends :lmao

I guess they could just say he's back to the person he was before he met HHH


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

All this shit about Rollins fate ... what if they sneaky bastards sent him back to NXT?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I'll gladly NOT take an AJ Styles appearance during Seth Rollins' fate here. :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Will Roman get a "You still suck" chant if he ever turns heel?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Hopefully TJP becomes Neville's little bitch boy and does all his bidding


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



redban said:


> TJ Perkins looks 18. How is he 32?


Batista always looked younger than he is, maybe it's a Filipino thing.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Not going to lie...

The CWs have a bit of an interesting thing going on. But that's all thanks to Neville & Aries. Keep it up!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



ShowStopper said:


> Video games being apart of wrestling characters.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


I don't see the problem with it. I think WWE should take a more Street Fighter approach with the product anyways.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Mordecay said:


> TJP probably beats him in Call of Duty :shrug


Touche :lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I say give TJP a chance.

Heel turns have turned out well for over 80% of the superstars in this roster. He might actually be pretty damn good as a heel.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

putting so much focus on Zayn and Rollins possibly leaving makes me think that they will not leave at all; WWE loves to tease the shit out of something that should happen (Mizdow turn which fell flat because it took them too long, Kane turning on the Authority which never happened) before not delivering.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



3ku1 said:


> Umm no Styles and Bliss would be the biggest losses from SD.


Bliss and Styles haven't been trade yet to my knowledge.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Meeki said:


> You still suck chant :lmao


His gamer gimmick shit pretty much killed him from the get go


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Damn it TJ, the 1 time it was appropriate for you to Dab, you don’t do it.

If Raw is getting Styles too, then Rollins almost has to go to Smackdown to make up for losing AJ AND Dean on the face side


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

It's funny, TJP is actually great in the ring but clearly has no personality. Maybe that's why TNA stuck him under a mask for all those years.

But seriously, the guy needs work but he's not deserving of the crap he gets. Go watch his match with Ibushi from the CWC last year, one of the best underdog performances I've ever seen.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I think Joe may interrupt Rollins to setup their Payback match.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



DoubtGin said:


> putting so much focus on Zayn and Rollins possibly leaving makes me think that they will not leave at all; WWE loves to tease the shit out of something that should happen (Mizdow turn which fell flat because it took them too long, Kane turning on the Authority which never happened) before not delivering.


I'm having the same doubts.

Scary for SD if they don't...especially if AJ moves tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



ShowStopper said:


> Video games being apart of wrestling characters.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


In theory it's a good idea because a lot of younger wrestling fans are gamers. The execution behind the character sucks. They should show him playing video games often, doing comedy sketches, making "cool" video game references and other things to bring life out of the character.

Instead he's just a geek that doesn't do anything at all.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

i feel like perkins may be the best wrestler in the company, definitely top 3. the hate he receives on here is because people don't like him personally, imo


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Rollins might stay on RAW. gut feeling.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

ward to turn heel on hbk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nice pop from a dead crowd, tbh.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

For a dead crowd, Seth got a pretty decent reaction.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Seth Frickin Rollins


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Here comes Bland Rollins. Time for his one track personality.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ah what a world we live in….Hepatitis B treatment adverts


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If Rollins is staying, Balor is going to SD.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Headliner said:


> In theory it's a good idea because a lot of younger wrestling fans are gamers. The execution behind the character sucks. They should show him playing video games often, doing comedy sketches, making "cool" video game references and other things to bring life out of the character.
> 
> Instead he's just a geek that doesn't do anything at all.


I agree and the wrestlers are like video game characters in a way, colorful fighters and warriors.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Catsaregreat said:


> Hopefully TJP becomes Neville's little bitch boy and does all his bidding


Yes! Maybe some vignettes where Neville barks orders at TJP to get him water, or orders Perkins to massage his sweaty sore feet after a match. Perkins grimaces at having to do this while Neville rambles on in his incomprehensible English dialect...


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Rollins time! :mark Lets see where this leads...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

It's so retarded, though. 

HOW THE FUCK DOES THIS SHAKEUP WORK!!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Dead crowd actually making some noise for Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Whoa, a chant from a dead crowd. Okay.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



ShowStopper said:


> Nice pop from a dead crowd, tbh.


Just what I was thinking, him & Ambrose both got solid reactions.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

One day... Rollins will get a Shinsuke + AJ + Bryan + Balor pop combined.

One day...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Who else has RAW as background noise and is just checking the forum?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

what have i missed?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*










:HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> If Rollins is staying, Balor is going to SD.


Send Balor, Gallows and Anderson so they can reform The Balor Club.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Seth Rollins is the architect of dreams..... because he makes you fall asleep.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If AJ goes to RAW too, Smackdown loses everyone that carried the brand since the split.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That Kingslayer shirt is a definite step-up from that horrible Rebuilt Redesign Refuckthat shirt he was wearing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Mordecay said:


> Who else has RAW as background noise and is just checking the forum?


That's every week :lol


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dolorian said:


> I think Joe may interrupt Rollins to setup their Payback match.


>Implying Joe isn't going to SDL since they did nothing to develop the feud last week
inb4 I eat these words.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

RAW is sleep!!!! This is such a great sleep remedy!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Samoa Joe to interrupt Rollins to start Rollins/Joe feud.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bloody hell, is there no draft. Is it just random folk coming out from smackdown??

I only switched on 5 mins ago during the CW match.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Don't care anymore Seth. Sorry dude.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



djpiccalo said:


> Seth Rollins is the architect of dreams..... because he makes you fall asleep.


Is that why this dead crowd is chanting for him right now?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So HHH gives no fucks about what happened to his wife?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That's called an over babyface, Roman..


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Rollins lowkey woke the crowd up.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I was worried for Rollins after the absence of HHH and the last minute injury led to his face run being less than what was anticipated so far, but I think he's a made man now.

He'll be a good face moving forward. Most successful all around Shield member (sorry Ambrose).


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I like Rollins, a lot, but kissing babies loving people babyface Rollins is so bad.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This is the same guy who got _CM Punk_ chants a few weeks before Wrestlemania?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Rollins definitely leaving :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So, Rollins for AJ right?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Gah this is painful.. move past the tired babyface shtick.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Unca_Laguna said:


> >Implying Joe isn't going to SDL since they did nothing to develop the feud last week
> inb4 I eat these words.


Well he said now he has unfinished business with Joe.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I would like for Rollins and Joe to come to Smackdown. Hell, throw in The Revival as well.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



DoubtGin said:


> If AJ goes to RAW too, Smackdown loses everyone that carried the brand since the split.


Meaning I can probably stop watching the WWE after that because I can't stomach watching 3 hours of garbage every week just to see my favorite star....


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This sounds like a goodbye raw from rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



djpiccalo said:


> Seth Rollins is the architect of dreams..... because he makes you fall asleep.


Yep. Already changed the channel because of him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Every time I see how trips sells that super kick and seeing steph go through that table. Kills me every time :lol :lol


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So who has been drafted thus far. I'm not watching tonight but hopefully I'll catch SDL tomorrow.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Seth getting good pops.

But for the love of god...don't stay on Raw...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



taker1986 said:


> Bloody hell, is there no draft. Is it just random folk coming out from smackdown??
> 
> I only switched on 5 mins ago during the CW match.


They never said it was a draft. It's being billed as a _shakeup_.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

"Thank You Seth" chants.

:mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

*


A-Will said:



I would like for Rollins and Joe to come to Smackdown.

Click to expand...

*


A-Will said:


> Hell, throw in The Revival as well.


They be smart as they can feud.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Rough script to try and deliver. Not on Rollins here


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Seth seems to be staying on Raw and fans dont want him to go to Smackdown :ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This is the first time I can remember Rollins really babyface-ing it up to the crowd, it's probably about time. For the last few months he essentially just been a less evil version of his heel character.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The WWE do not know how to book faces, they use the same shtick for every babyface..


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

People calling Seth boring while he's the only one to get a modicum of reaction tonight. And he's still going and they are still reacting.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

He isn't leaving.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

My Mom said HHH barely touched Stephanie and that she just wanted a vacation lol! :laugh:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Rollins is such an awkward babyface, he has the moveset but there is something in his promo delivery that make not want to cheer for him


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

ROllins, Owens, Nakamura, Orton, Wyatt, Cena on smackdown i'll take that. 

Roman. Lesnar, Balor, AJ, Ambrose, Miz on Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Rollins woke up this dead ass crowd.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> djpiccalo said:
> 
> 
> > Seth Rollins is the architect of dreams..... because he makes you fall asleep.
> ...


I'm genuinely surprised. Normally he gets nothing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> Gah this is painful.. move past the tired babyface shtick.


What are you talking about? The crowd is all into this shit.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ok. If he's not leaving then Smackdown is fucked.

They're getting Balor. But they'll keep AJ.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Seth is staying on MNR.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

TJ Perkins has a gamer character? He doesn't have a character at all. Xavier Woods has the gamer gimmick and guess what, he's over along with the New Day who who are also part of it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What is really being accomplished here? :lmao


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Mordecay said:


> Rollins is such an awkward babyface, he has the moveset but there is something in his promo delivery that make not want to cheer for him



Well he has no personality. He only knows "intense".


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Crowd cheering at Rollins possibly moving to Smackdown :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kurt/Seth. :mark:

He's going to SD.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Angle getting the pop of the night :sodone


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> So who has been drafted thus far. I'm not watching tonight but hopefully I'll catch SDL tomorrow.


Mz and his wife, Hawkins, and Ambrose.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That theme music :lenny


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Angle! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

YOU SUCK :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Tragic for SD if Rollins stays. Even if Balor moves.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That's what an over face looks like. Remember, Vince?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Angle-Rollins interaction


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kurt :banderas


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Crowd is awake. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

LOOOOL at angles tna pic on that sign


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

*


Mainboy said:



ROllins

Click to expand...

*


Mainboy said:


> , Owens, Nakamura, Orton, Wyatt, Cena on smackdown i'll take that.
> 
> Roman. Lesnar, Balor, AJ, Ambrose, Miz on Raw.


Might stay on RAW now.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

You suck! Is a form of enderement lol.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Best Seth promo in a minute. He was sincere, humble, but still confident and up for kicking ass. It's a good direction for him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kurt Angle and Seth Rollins in the same ring :banderas


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kurt coming to show Rollins how it's done.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Man SD better not be getting Balor instead.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Babyface Gm Angle is gonna get stale REAL quick..


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



AngryConsumer said:


> What is really being accomplished here? :lmao


Fucking bury Smackdown as the place no one wants to be. :lmao


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

These fickle fans are so stupid . Saying no for Rollins to go lol


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



JDP2016 said:


> They never said it was a draft. It's being billed as a _shakeup_.


A draft would've been better. More climatic and suspense instead of just having smackdown guys come out.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I'm so happy Kurt is back, I missed hearing the crowd chanting you suck at him lol! His theme is great, I hope he gets to wrestle at least one more match!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dolorian said:


> What are you talking about? The crowd is all into this shit.


 They may be, but I'm certainly not. It's the same shit you hear from every baby, if Roman cut this promo, everyone would be shitting over it.

Looks like Balor is going to SD.

Holy fuck SD is fucked.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Seth is staying on Raw :lol - evil laugh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

One legged ass kicking freakin contest.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Its official Rollins staying on RAW.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Oh fuck me if all the Shield is on Raw.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

YES! The whole Shield on RAW :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If SD gets Balor, idk how I'll watch tbh


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Seth staying on Raw.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Angle having to remember lines from a cornball script is a terrible thing to watch...


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Smackdown will be soooo bad. Corbin is the new face of Smackdown.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Was so nervous, I thought for sure I was gonna hear "Style and grace, jhbbhcjbhbhjg simbo grace, now welcome to the Queendom!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

JOE.

:mark:


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Will they acknowledge that Joe and Angle know each other?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wow. 

Rollins is staying. Which means AJ must be staying.

So probably just a mid card shakeup.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Angle and Samoa Joe together again :mark


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So Smackdown is definitely getting the shaft :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Joe and Angle :mark: :mark:

Balor on Sd though, the show is unwatchable for me now :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Seeing Angle and Joe in the ring together reminds of me of TNA 06 to 08.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So Triple H and Seth Rollins have their real match at Summerslam. Maybe Hell in a Cell?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Joe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Angle half way crouched like he ready to slam someone lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Angle, Joe and Angle in a WWE ring together. Never thought I'd see it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> They may be, but I'm certainly not. It's the same shit you hear from every baby, if Roman cut this promo, everyone would be shitting over it.


What is bad about the promo? You don't even know what you are complaining about. You are just salty because you believe SD is getting shafted.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Joe!:mark:


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kurt > Seth at promos


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Headliner said:


> Seeing Angle and Joe in the ring together reminds of me of TNA 06 to 08.


I remember when they wrestled for like 5 d*mn belts in one match :lol


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Samaoa Joe should be called Sumo Joe, he's so damn fat. What a POS this guy is.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Samoa Joe is boring


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

MY GOODNESS.

CHARLY! :banderas


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Good segment with Seth, Joe, and Kurt.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Mra22 said:


> So Smackdown is definitely getting the shaft :lol


 Balor to SD :ha

No need to watch SD anymore.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Joe/Seth for Payback.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

They will probably have Kurt set up a official match between Seth and Joe later tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wwetna1 said:


> Oh fuck me if all the Shield is on Raw.


Something is telling me that Reigns is going over to SDL...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So no Rollins to SD? LMAO


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Reunite the Shield as a way to get people to cheer Roman incoming.

Fan-fucking-tastic. Why don't you take AJ and Orton with the WWE Championship already to Raw?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That was an awesome segment. Could careless about the rest of the show.

:mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Charly! kada


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



The Power that Be said:


> Babyface Gm Angle is gonna get stale REAL quick..


Its something different at least. How long has heel authority or some variation of it been in place? Too damn long


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

ROMAN REIGNS
SETH ROLLINS
DEAN AMBROSE 

ALL ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW!!!

HOLLY FUCKING SHIT THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME!

I BEEN WANTING AMBROSE TO BE ON RAW WITH ROMAN AND SETH FOREVER :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If Rollins is staying, then dare I say -- is Roman going to Smackdown?

Somebody big has to go. Balor and Owens aren't enough to offset Miz, Ambrose, and Styles.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Oh my, SmackDown might not look so pretty. Finn Balor getting drafted to SD would not interest me in the slightest. 

Ah well, time to take SDL off series record.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

at some point, there's gonna be a skirmish in the ring and Angle is gonna say fuck it and Olympic Slam someone, and the roof will come off whatever building they're in.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wwetna1 said:


> Oh fuck me if all the Shield is on Raw.


Yet another reason for me not to watch Raw.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> Balor to SD :ha
> 
> No need to watch SD anymore.


Oh heck no! That happens I will definitely not watch anymore :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

CREAM OF THE CROP OH YEAH!!! :grin2:


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If things go the way I think.

Having Cena, Orton, Styles, Owens, Nakamura, Balor, Zayn could be great...


Though I wish Miz did stay.

Oh I do think Roman may be leaving to keep Ambrose and Rollins and him separated.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So are we going to get a KO/Dean feud again?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

KO correcting Charly :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dolorian said:


> What is bad about the promo? You don't even know what you are complaining about. You are just salty because you believe SD is getting shafted.


 A typical kiss ass promo delivered by a dude who hasn't redeemed himself. That's why I found it horrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Just keep the Shield guys (or at least Seth) away from eachother and that's for the best, especially for Seth and Dean.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Lewdog1976 said:


> Smackdown will be soooo bad. * Corbin is the new face of Smackdown*.


The thought of that make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SureUmm said:


> at some point, there's gonna be a skirmish in the ring and Angle is gonna say fuck it and Olympic Slam someone, and the roof will come off whatever building they're in.


God I can't wait until it's Lesnar he does it to.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

With Rollins staying, Styles has to stay on Smackdown. KO and Sami aren't enough to offset that much of a lopsided trade.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Can this girl go one segment without botching a line?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Balor, Orton and Bray main event scene


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Queen is here!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



dclikewah said:


> Its something different at least. How long has heel authority or some variation of it been in place? Too damn long


Pay no mind to that indoctrinated twatwaffle.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I thought Brock Lesnar was the premiere champion on RAW.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

why is TJP getting a push? 
Austin Aries all the way!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Queen!

wens3


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Owens is awful


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Hmmm...Charlotte is wearing blue....


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Queen :mark: 

Put that peasant Nia in her place.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This show goes from bad to worse, think I'm about to turn this garbage off.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I hope Reigns does not move to Smackdown.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Jack the Ripper said:


> ROMAN REIGNS
> SETH ROLLINS
> DEAN AMBROSE
> 
> ...


Ambrose was part of Raw last year :kobe


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Charlotte still on Raw? Hmm maybe don't see Alexa today.

But man they are really sabotaging SD. Not exactly in trades. Because let's wait to see SD trades. But just the way they are talking about it. Like it is the last thing anyone on Raw wants to do. Like it is a B- Scrub show :lol.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I feel like AJ isn't moving anymore.

IF he does...SD got pillaged.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SureUmm said:


> So Triple H and Seth Rollins have their real match at Summerslam. Maybe Hell in a Cell?


No no no....they have to wait till Hell in a Cell to have a Hell in a Cell match......that's when you're allowed to have a Hell in a Cell match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> A typical kiss ass promo delivered by a dude who hasn't redeemed himself. That's why I found it horrible.


How has he not redeemed himself? He just finished his redemption ark with Triple H and flat out stated now that he once took the easy way out but that he won't do that again now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Do not get why they turned Nia face.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I hope the Shield reunites just for the shits a gigs on here by some.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

NIA better go over. 
Will a Smackdown diva come for a distraction to cause Nia to beat Charlie with the Kelly Kelly roll-up of doom?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ohhhh Charlotte's robe is gorgeous tonight!!! Her peacock gear at Wrestlemania was really cool too.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Calling it right now, Shield vs Bullet Club. Seth/Dean/Roman vs Balor/Club/AJ


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

*


DoubtGin said:



Balor,

Click to expand...

*


DoubtGin said:


> Orton and Bray main event scene


I'm intrigued to see a WC run by Balor.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Ambrose was part of Raw last year :kobe


 HornswoggleisGOAT gonna HornswoogleisGOAT.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Hmmm...Charlotte is wearing blue....


North Carolina blue. She always wears that. She may still move to Smackdown but her attire tonight doesn't mean anything.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Damn it I wanted the Queen on SD to carry them bitches. I wanted Becky for Charlotte and for Alexa to stay on the blue show.

Also please send Balor to SDL so he can show Nakamura how to carry a brand, since he never feeled them shoes. Hell send the Club too so we can do AJ/Balor.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dolorian said:


> YES! The whole Shield on RAW :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ambrose for KO. 

DO ITTTTT!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Sasha Banks could move to SDL too.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Uptown King said:


> *
> 
> I'm intrigued to see a WC run by Balor.*


*

I'm not, I'll stop watching Smackdown if that geek goes there*


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Do not get why they turned Nia face.


I don't think she turned. They're just doing this heel vs heel match because they've exhausted Charlotte, Bayley, and Sasha combinations.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Uptown King said:


> So are we going to get a KO/Dean feud again?


I am hoping Owens goes to Smackdown now. Because at the moment Raw has both the US title and the Intercontinental title. Surely they are not going to be keeping both belts on the same show?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That Rollins segment was pretty average. It was predictable from the moment they announced it.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Hmm I thought Charlotte vs Nia was going to be done for PPV...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dolorian said:


> How has he not redeemed himself? He just finished his redemption ark with Triple H and flat out stated now that he once took the easy way out but that he won't do that again now.


 You think a poor feud against HHH which dragged out for months is going to redeem him?

If you think he's redeemed, just have a look at his reactions. Once he's redeemed, he'll be getting big to huge pops.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

A Shield reunion does not excite me in the least. 

SDL may very well end up with Reigns.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Please put a mid card title on smackdown an not give them the cruiseweights


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ambrose for KO.
> 
> DO ITTTTT!


Ambrose literally just got to Raw fam.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Oh man it is time for a piss break during this womens match.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Thug Usos with Roman as the New Family would work for me too


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



DX-Superkick said:


> No no no....they have to wait till Hell in a Cell to have a Hell in a Cell match......that's when you're allowed to have a Hell in a Cell match


There's always exceptions-uhhhh


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Haters can suck it. I hope they reunited just fuckin dominate


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ambrose for KO.
> 
> DO ITTTTT!


One of RAW's mid card titles has to go to SDL to make up for the loss of the IC belt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So Seth isn't going to SD? All the Shield guys are on the same show? HALLELUJAH :mark: I loved Seth's promo btw, I love when he speaks from the heart like that.

KO doesn't want to be on the same show as Dean cos he knows Dean has kicked his ass numerous times :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Those rumors about drafting Reigns to Smackdown could be true.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


.......for now


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If AJ moves on Raw and SDL gets Balor Vince pratically raped SDL and took a shit on it.
Vince can ruin SDL as he wants but he knows the show needs another champion so I guess Owens is moving after that promo.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Smh kid, you just made yourself into a dead meme.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



The Phenom. said:


> I feel like AJ isn't moving anymore.
> 
> IF he does...SD got pillaged.


For real. This whole concept might just be an excuse by Vince to neuter SDL and stop his baby from having any real competition, even if it's in-house.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Charlotte jobbing to Nia before she leaves for SD?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> You think a poor feud against HHH which dragged out for months is going to redeem him?
> 
> If you think he's redeemed, just have a look at his reactions. Once he's redeemed, he'll be getting big to huge pops.


Overness has nothing to do with the resolution of a specific angle. And if by reactions we go he just woke up a dead crowd and they were chanting for him.

You are honestly just complaining for the sake of complaining with this.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

fpalm this fuckin theme


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

If AJ leaves , Miz on Raw and Cena never there I see no reason to watch smackdown ,especially if Balor goes there. .


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nia has a beautiful face but her fat is going to burst out


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Charlotte is going to SD.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Just cos Raw people are on the show tonight doesn't mean they can't show up on SD tomorrow and get drafted there. So anybody we see could end up on SD.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> If AJ moves on Raw and SDL gets Balor Vince pratically raped SDL and took a shit on it.
> Vince can ruin SDL as he wants but he knows the show needs another champion so I guess Owens is moving after that promo.


Would you be surprised ?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Maybe Emma goes to Smackdown.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I'm really interested in how this match goes seeing as these two haven't met each other one on one. On top of that Nia hasn't fought someone Charlotte's size.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Charlotte is going to SD.


That's the rumor...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



djpiccalo said:


> If AJ leaves , Miz on Raw and Cena never there I see no reason to watch smackdown ,especially if Balor goes there. .


 No reason to watch the show if AJ goes to Raw and Balor is traded to SD.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Looks like Nia got fatter


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



DX-Superkick said:


> .......for now


True.

Nicki in the sig....


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This is like a female version of Ric Flair vs. Vader in WCW.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If AJ stays, SD need Roman/Balor, KO, Zayn, Charlotte & the new Day. MINIMAL.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Would they put The Shield back together just to get Reigns over?

What am I saying? Of course they would.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I guess My boy Marky will totally accept Charlotte to SD and a Charlotte-Carmella match :grin2:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

nia jaxx dominated the entire women division WTF


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So are they jobbing the Queen to Nia on her way out?


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Shit show shit matches. nothing exciting here really.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

God jax is fucking awful


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I think my sweetheart Nia about to get the biggest win of her career 

Whoooo!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What are the fans looking at?


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Can they trade belts with ambrose and owens? I don't want that ugly piece of shit irrelevant us title on SDL.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

#BeachBallRAW?


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Damm, Nia almost kill Charlotte.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



The Phenom. said:


> If AJ stays, SD need Roman/Balor, KO, Zayn, Charlotte & the new Day. MINIMAL.


 No way they put AJ, Roman and Cena on the same show.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Boring!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Something happening in the crowd.....?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Guys! The Drifter is in the background!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Did something happen in the crowd? Is everything ok?


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What's going on in the crowd?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I don't like either of these two. So this match isn't really keeping my attention.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nia Jax is absolutely tragic.

Terrible look & botch fest.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Mango13 said:


> The fact that he does a dab in his entrance makes him unlikeable, hated him the moment I saw him lol


This is a late response lol but I don't even hate the dab. It's just something about him that rubs me the wrong way. Maybe when he started making video game references.


----------



## Xrated48 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Why is Luke Harper in the crowd with a guitar?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



djpiccalo said:


> If AJ leaves , Miz on Raw and Cena never there I see no reason to watch smackdown ,especially if Balor goes there. .


I agree, looks like Vince is trying to kill SD once again. Hopefully they make the USA network mad so they don't get renewed when their deal is up.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> No way they put both AJ, Roman and Cena on the same show.


But Cena is a part timer now. He will not be on Smackdown a lot.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nia Jax is awful... also I saw the drifter there


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ugh. Not liking this "shakeup" so far.

Ambrose might be okay, but Miz is going to get buried on Raw.

Was hoping Rollins would go to Smackdown and get a light reset, but alas 

At least it likely means AJ is staying on Smackdown.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Yeah Charlotte is going to SD and this match is her last hurrah on RAW.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Damn. Nia dead.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Rung her bell, both feet to the head


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> No way they put both AJ, Roman and Cena on the same show.


Well, Cena is out for a while.

But if so, I guess it'll be Balor. 

They should've just saved Balor's return for tomorrow...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This is pretty much Charlotte's last match before leaving.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Why does Vince hate Smackdown so much? Is it that he wants to see Bryan to fail?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ouch looked like Nia got hit right in the face by Charlotte's knee.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nia Jax is a small-souled bugwoman.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wwetna1 said:


> Thug Usos with Roman as the New Family would work for me too


*Hellz yeah!*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nia catch her with her head, she is so bad fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nia was out of place and Charlotte is trying to make a shit sandwich out of shit with this match. Nia got called up way too early.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

spamming moonsaults will get old soon.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Roman to SDL would be shocking.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This Charlotte vs. Nia Jax match is bowling shoe ugly, as good ol' JR would say.

Oh and Nia is tougher than a $2 steak.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Did Charlotte ever landed her moonsault correctly?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Charlotte with that Holy Shit chant!

Dem knees to the face!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Charlotte does not need to do that kind of shit. A moonsault splash in the ring, fine. But a moonsault press to the floor is friggin nuts and she's doing it all the time.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ouch it looked like Charlotte's legs smacked Nia in the head area. That can't have felt great!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

what the actual fuck


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Everyone changing rosters is jobbing


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I actually want Nia to do well, but she's been sloppy a couple of times in this match. Dropping Charlotte on her face before and barely catching her on that moonsault! :/


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Charlotte does the job on her last night on Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nia beat Charlotte clean.

Charlotte to SDL, yup yup!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dolorian said:


> Yeah Charlotte is going to SD and this match is her last hurrah on RAW.


I'm glad. Tired of seeing her vs Sasha and Bayley


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Holy shit a Samoan drop FTW!?!?!?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nia getting a push, brah. She'll be champ by year's end.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Welp. Nia beat Charlotte...Because she's not like most girls.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Making SD look shit with them jobbing everyone out before leaving.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Welp. Time for Charlotte to dominate Smackdown, I guess.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I'm guessing this is to send Charlotte off to SDL and establish Nia Jaxx as the now top heel in the RAW's womens division.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Yep, Charlotte to Smackdown.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Charlotte gets squashed :ha


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nia Jax is terrible fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Uptown King said:


> Roman to SDL would be shocking.


That was rumored too, so we'll see.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This has been a really weird Raw so far :lol Heel vs heel women's match, them teasing Seth going to SD then saying "nope" lol, Dean & Miz showing up and automatically being part of Raw. It's odd lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Charlotte's been losing alot recently. Damn.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dolorian said:


> That's the rumor...


Looks like a reality now. She just got beat by Nia.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Are they burying Charlotte? :lmao


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Mordecay said:


> Nia catch her with her head, she is so bad fpalm


Why was she so far away? She was obviously never going to go that far with a moonsault and was in no position to catch her. 

Also dropped Charlotte on her head at one point to the extent you could see the ref was immediately worried.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Holy shit.

Who's dick did Nia Jax suck and almost eat?

She just beat Charlotte.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Queen deserves better than this garbage.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Lewdog1976 said:


> Why does Vince hate Smackdown so much? Is it that he wants to see Bryan to fail?


He doesn't hate it, he just knows it always has to be inferior to Raw. I think the underdog appeal is why a lot of people like Smackdown more.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



FasihFranck said:


> Did Charlotte ever landed her moonsault correctly?


Never. It's like a pretty jump shot that never goes in.


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nia Jax weighs 500lbs? wow


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Ambrose Girl said:


> So Seth isn't going to SD? All the Shield guys are on the same show? HALLELUJAH :mark: I loved Seth's promo btw, I love when he speaks from the heart like that.
> 
> *KO doesn't want to be on the same show as Dean* cos he knows Dean has kicked his ass numerous times :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Damn, Charlotte landed on her face.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dolorian said:


> That was rumored too, so we'll see.


If true I could see him feuding with Corbin first and afterwards going after the WC and winning it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I see so everybody losing is set for Smackdown


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dolorian said:


> Overness has nothing to do with the resolution of a specific angle. And if by reactions we go he just woke up a dead crowd and they were chanting for him.
> 
> You are honestly just complaining for the sake of complaining with this.


That's his gimmick. He's like the CM Punk of WF. Not happy unless he's whining about something.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

lol let Balor stay on RAW, he's boring


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Who is Balor facing I wonder...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Take a look at the man who made NXT. Who Nakamura, Rolins, Joe, Roode, Zayn, and Neville couldn't touch. 

BALOR CLUB


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Hopefully Charlotte goes to SD and wins the title back from lame Naomi.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Could Finn move to SD? If KO does, I could see it.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

BALOR TIME BAYBAAAAAAAAY

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Making SD look shit with them jobbing everyone out before leaving.


True!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Promo packages for this geek.

This show is so confusing... so every raw star on the show hasn't been traded yet and can show up tomorrow?

They haven't really thought this through at all.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That Finn Balor push!!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Why are they robotising Finn's voice in this package? :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

:lmao that 40 year old Balor fan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



The G.O.A.T said:


> The Queen deserves better than this garbage.


Agreed, these peasants have no manners.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Could we see a Club reunion next?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Someone is coming


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851605995688251393


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Let's take a look at finn Balor? 
That will take 3 seconds.
1. I wrestled all around the world 
2.I do stomps and kicks
3. Im Irish and like facepaint


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

You suck Finn.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Balor sucks so much


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Woot Woot Balor up next!


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This guy is going to make Reigns push seem like a poke.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> Promo packages for this geek.
> 
> This show is so confusing... so every raw star on the show hasn't been traded yet and can show up tomorrow?
> 
> They haven't really thought this through at all.


That promo package alone is better than Kenny geek's wrestling career.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I hope One Winged Angel is ok after that promo


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Why are they robotising Finn's voice in this package? :lol


He's a friggin' Demon!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Time for the teacup demon.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Balor is super over, but I need someone to tell me what his gimmick is when he's not the demon.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Meeki said:


> Are they burying Charlotte? :lmao


Hopefully. 
I want Carmella and Natalya to go over her when she moves to Smackdown.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Balor is ridiculously bland. Please go back to NXT


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> You like that dweeb?


That'll show him for liking someone you don't!


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Drifter to interrupt Balor?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

They are still doing video packages about Finn Balor because he can't cut a promo to save his life.The way HHH protects his darlings is exhilarating


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Fucking boot upside the head. Which is Nia's fault.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Why there are so many commercials in there today?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Jack the Ripper said:


> That promo package alone is better than Kenny geek's wrestling career.


 Kenny Omega's broom > Balor's entire career.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I want to see Balor become the top guy on RAW just to irk the hell out of all the complainers here.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Why haven't they even mentioned Apollo Crews moving to Raw yet loooool


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

WWE's Instagram is always spoiling things too early :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Balor is probably facing Jinder Veins


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I in no way find the man who started the bullet club boring. Sure his NXT run was too long but we have barely seen him on the main roster. Plus he is a over face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This roid-head and his fucking backne.

:mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Steve Black Man said:


> That'll show him for liking someone you don't!


 Nah, I swear I've seen him rip on Balor a few times on here.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Balor is super over, but I need someone to tell me what his gimmick is when he's not the demon.


He is Irish and has wrestled in Japan. THATS IT. even with the demon paint he doesn't even change.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SovereignVA said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Who's dick did Nia Jax suck and almost eat?
> 
> She just beat Charlotte.


None The Rock's cousins happiness is wwe top priority in order to keep the rock showing up to Raw or WM. At least as far Vince is concerned that is. 

I doubt HHH would job charlotte the way Vince did.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Jinder? 

ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME :|

This jobber shouldn't be in the same ring as FINN BALOR


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Each week, Jinder gets the much more closer to fucking exploding.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wkc_23 said:


> Fucking boot upside the head. Which is Nia's fault.


Ouch.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Tinder Roidal vs Balor.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

We already know that Finn is going to win this match.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

HELL YEAH!

SAVIOR OF RAW!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Every time I see Jinder, it makes me laugh cos at Raw last week there was this guy who loved him sitting behind us he kept yelling "YES JINDER!" :lmao It was so funny.

Finn :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I could really get behind Balor at SD if it happens....

It would make more sense for him there than at Raw. He doesn't belong in the title scene with Lesnar as champion...it would look ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

No huge pop for Balor this week.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Hey Zayn you taxi cab driving looking mf, take notes this is what a champ looks like. No wonder NXT never toured with you


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So does this mean Balor is staying on Raw?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

OH MY GOD IS THAT AN UNCENSORED COCK!?!?

No wait....it's Jinder Mahal


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What a fuckin entrance.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Jack the Ripper said:


> Jinder?
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME :|
> 
> This jobber shouldn't be in the same ring as FINN BALOR


Pfff, it is just a warm up match to showcase Balor. Reigns faced Jinder not long ago.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Finn Balor is the embodiment of EVERYTHING wrong with professional wrestling today


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Jack the Ripper said:


> Balor?
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME :|
> 
> This jobber shouldn't be in the same ring as JINDER MAHAL


Their corrected it for you .


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The amount of bitter side sniping, complaining and geeky markdom in this thread is fucking nauseating sometimes.

Time to go to bed.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Finn is exactly what's wrong with wrestling today. Vanilla midget with no character except this stupid entrance and arm wave thing. Massive heat for stating this as there's a million balor marks on here but shit it's true, it's damn true.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Jobber Mahal


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Jack the Ripper said:


> Jinder?
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME :|
> 
> This jobber shouldn't be in the same ring as FINN BALOR


Juicy Jinder's veins are bigger than Balor


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Balor Club on the ring posts is a nice touch, but they need to turn the lights all the way out like in NXT for that effect of the hand raising to come off as great as it is


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ok I'll admit I just want to see Balor do well because I bought a Balor Club shirt when they were marked down before Christmas.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Jack the Ripper said:


> Jinder?
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME :|
> 
> This jobber shouldn't be in the same ring as FINN BALOR


 Nothing to see here, Jobber v Jobber.

This is his level.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I think the referee is bigger than Balor.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

For the life of me... I still don't know what Balor is without his "demon" gimmick. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dolorian said:


> Balor is probably facing Jinder Veins


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Balor's a soft-spoken guy, but he's got this dark charisma about him. I'm not sure how to bring it out as a face, which is obviously what WWE wants him to be. Right now he's too bland, they need to work on it.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ibushi vs Broom >>>>> Raw tonight.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Let's go Jinder!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Jack the Ripper said:


> That promo package alone is better than Kenny geek's wrestling career.


Well he didn't work with a grade school girl in the promo, so yeah.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Someone call the cops, Jinder's beating some poor kid on live television.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Honey Bucket said:


> The amount of bitter side sniping, complaining and geeky markdom in this thread is fucking nauseating sometimes.
> 
> Time to go to bed.


Bunch of immature kids... or just your average WWE fan base. :draper2


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Lewdog1976 said:


> I want to see Balor become the top guy on RAW just to irk the hell out of all the complainers here.


We and all casuals will stop watching and wrestling will finally die if they start pushing guys like Balor over guys like Reigns or Lesner. 

The guy is not even 200lbs, can't talk and is average as hell in the ring. He is the definition of average and HAS NO GIMMICK or actual real babyface Charisma. the demon thing is facepaint nothing actually changes about him.
There's alot to complain about.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Joseph92 said:


> So does this mean Balor is staying on Raw?


Balor was never departing Raw. :lol


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I hope Jinder is gone to NXT


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



AngryConsumer said:


> For the life of me... I still don't know what Balor is without his "demon" gimmick. :lmao


A wannabe underwear model ?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I get the impression that Jinder works these matches in a way that makes him look much, much better than he's supposed to.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

To me guys like Jinder, Young, Titus, and the like are wasted if they aren't used with the UK guys as heels invading the territory and tested as agents and bookers of a territory backstage.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



AngryConsumer said:


> For the life of me... I still don't know what Balor is without his "demon" gimmick. :lmao


There is no gimmick. Just like AJ has no gimmick


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Jinder almost fucked up Balor with that forearm strike.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I'm digging Jinder lately. He's bringing some intensity in the ring, works well with his looking like the Hulk and all.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Why the fuck are they having a back and forth match :|

WTF :|

Balor shoulda beat this fucker in 10 secs.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Honey Bucket said:


> The amount of bitter side sniping, complaining and geeky markdom in this thread is fucking nauseating sometimes.
> 
> Time to go to bed.


I know I am guilty of it too, its part of the problem. Instead of focusing on any good, we as a board and from what I see on twitter just focus solely on the bad.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



djpiccalo said:


> He is Irish and has wrestled in Japan. THATS IT. even with the demon paint he doesn't even change.


I like Balor, and he's very over. That been said I really want some sort of character development with him. Would personally like him to go heel with the club and cause shit!


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

omfg Jinder wants to send Balor to hospital again?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Another shit tier match from shit tier wrestler.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What is with Balor's face?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Jinder needs to stop stiffing the talent. I get you want to prove yourself but part of that is protecting your dance partner.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



djpiccalo said:


> *We and all casuals will stop watching and wrestling will finally die if they start pushing guys like Balor over guys like Reigns or Lesner.
> *
> The guy is not even 200lbs, can't talk and is average as hell in the ring. He is the definition of average and HAS NO GIMMICK or actual real babyface Charisma. the demon thing is facepaint nothing actually changes about him.
> There's alot to complain about.


No y'all won't.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I guess it is to show frustration but I have never really gotten why they do that, when the wrestler tries to pin a wrestler they just pinned and they already kicked out from the first pin attempt, if they kicked out the first time they are proabably going to kick out the second time you try to pin them. Also has anyone ever one a match doing that?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Did Jinder pop a vein.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



God Movement said:


> I get the impression that Jinder works these matches in a way that makes him look much, much better than he's supposed to.


Hell he gave Rusev a couple stiff shots too.

Reminds me of Bob Holly being squashed more so than a Nunzio type


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

First Reigns, now Balor? Why does Jinder keep getting high-profile matches?

How has he not failed a drug test?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Jinder needs to be fired. He's legit hurting guys in there, on purpose.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nvm Jinder is just stiffing people trying to get noticed lol.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Fuck the motherfucker hurt finn.

Fucking release jinder already.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

WTF BRAY AS WELL?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

WHATTTTT!!!!!


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

WOW AMAZING ATHLETICISM WITH THAT JUMP AND STOMP. 

A message to the roster that Balor is back to hand out kicks, stomps and the occasional slingblade!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wyatt to raw

Oh for fuck sake :ha


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wyatt on RAW!!!!!!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



djpiccalo said:


> We and all casuals will stop watching and wrestling will finally die if they start pushing guys like Balor over guys like Reigns or Lesner.
> 
> The guy is not even 200lbs, can't talk and is average as hell in the ring. He is the definition of average and HAS NO GIMMICK or actual real babyface Charisma. the demon thing is facepaint nothing actually changes about him.
> There's alot to complain about.


No you won't, and most of the "casual" fans do watch wrestling just to see guys like Balor. Put down the beer.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Balor just got beat the f*ck up, and then wins with a patented drop kick and his finisher. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bray on RAW ...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Finn weighs like 150lbs and his offense looks so weak.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Drop kick to the corner has Jinder out for Hornswoggle to stomp him :lol

Holy fuck Bray to Raw? :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bray to RAW? Did not see that one coming.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bray is on Raw!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

No fucking way.:lmao:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Demon on demon violence.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

They went baaaaaalllls deep on Smackdowns roster, holy shit.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

why why why the fuck


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Jesus fuckin' Christ, who's left on Smackdown!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

:lmao

I'm starting to think Reigns is going to SD now.

:mark:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Rip to smackdown


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bray Wyatt couldn't make it on SDLive.

He's FUCKED on Raw.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

My god now Smackdown looses Bray?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wyatt on RAW?!?!

Roman has to be going to Smackdown.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Yeah...like two feet to your stomach would finish you? fpalm


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bray gonna move to the big show to get crushed by Balor in his first feud.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Thats a 4/10 finisher. Give this guy a new move.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Seriously Bray is on RAW. Damn.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Jesus. SmackDown is getting raped :mj2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wyat to Raw!! :mark". Shit SD is loosing their top stars :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bray on RAW?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA LOL

SMACKDOWN IS SO FUCKED


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bray on Raw too???

Well, that gives away the ending of that Bray vs Randy match then :lmao


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Raw's got Bray now?

Christ, there's no way AJ is going as well.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> Someone call the cops, Jinder's beating some poor kid on live television.


WE GET IT!

Bray Wyatt! Demon King vs Cult Psychos!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Okay...Wyatt and Balor. I am intrigued. WWE will fuck it up, but there's serious potential with this.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wyatt to RAW? Smackdown is a skeleton.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So you'd have to think Reigns is moving over then


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

poor smackdown :cry


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

AJ is definitely staying :mark:

Hopefully Jericho, Zayn, Cesaro and KO join him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

SD is done :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Reigns is totally leaving :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Yes thank lord Wyatt isn't on SDL anymore. HE isn't sucking up time and I don't have to hear his crybaby fans. I also get to see the Demon squash and piss on the face of fear lol. 


Reigns may really be going to SDL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Yeah I rally think Reigns is going to SD now.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Oh this looks good


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz to Raw...well I officially have zero reason to watch WWE now. Zero chance Miz gets any kind of push on Raw when all of Vince and HHHs favourites are on the show. And another Miz/Dean feud, really? Does anyone want to see Ambrose squash Miz again? Words don't describe how terrible WWE is.

It does kind of prove that the whole Miz/Bryan feud was just something those two did, rather than a WWE idea.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I think AJ is staying on Smackdown now


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bray to Raw? Wow.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

why would ANYONE take him serious, and why dont the writers see this? dude never wins any feud. ever!


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

God no :|

Fuck Bray. 

Balor shouldn't be stuck with this fatass :mj2


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Roman Reigns is 100% going to Smackdown. It's literally the only thing that can offset these moves.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Looks like Bray is going from jobbing to Orton to jobbing to Balor :eyeroll


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

With the way the night is going so far AJ HAS TO BE STAYING ON SMACKDOWN!


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> djpiccalo said:
> 
> 
> > *We and all casuals will stop watching and wrestling will finally die if they start pushing guys like Balor over guys like Reigns or Lesner.
> ...


Yea we will. You smarks get your way and midgets beat legitimate monsters like Lesner Wrestling dies.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Thank goodness fat boy Wyatt is on RAW


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So many fucking moves. But Cesaro won't move though :mj


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ok….They Can’t Lose AJ now, right!?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Why in the actual hell though? They're moving every to name to RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Reigns HAS to be going to SD now, especially since Seth isn't.

I can see his interview with Cole saying he's done everything there is to do on Raw and now needs a new show to 'conquer.'


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This ... well this is taking the piss now :ha 

i mean wtf. I think they pushed an emergency button and moved bray as far away from ortolans possible.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Demon King vs Bray Wyatt horror feud is going to be cringe as fuck.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Balor vs Bray

YES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Randy and AJ on smackdown what other top guy is left and AJ is rumored to be leaving as well :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nice Demon vs. Demon feud.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Stinger Fan said:


> So you'd have to think Reigns is moving over then


 Reigns, Jericho, KO, Zayn and Cesaro would be great additions.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Mra22 said:


> Yeah...like two feet to your stomach would finish you? fpalm


Let me jump off something high and drive my feet into your midsection and see how you take it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Stinger Fan said:


> So you'd have to think Reigns is moving over then


Or AJ is staying on Smackdown


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What the actual fuck is happening?

Obviously SD is going to be a swerve fest tomorrow. Because at the moment they are absolutely pillaged.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If they actually do AJ to Raw as well then wtf.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

You know I wonder why they don't use jobbers like that instead of just giving away big matches on Raw.

Welp. Looks like Bray is on Raw.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bray has a match announced on SD tomorrow don´t think he is drafted.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So Wyatt to be buried by both Balor AND Orton?

Yay......


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Taker declared SD his "home", so I wonder if Reigns goes to SD and says that this will be his "home" now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Orton & AJ to RAW and SD Live canceled.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bray has literally feuded with every single one of my faves except Seth now now that he's going after Finn :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



ShowStopper said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'm starting to think Reigns is going to SD now.
> 
> :mark:


Legitimacy wise 4x womens champ Charlotte, one of only two men to beat Taker at Mania in Reigns, and the longest tag running champs ever in New Day is a haul for SD if they are keeping Cena, Orton, and Styles


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bray will lose against Randy and he will put Balor over in this shitty feud. :lmao

He was fucked on SDL but now he's officially done.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So did I get this right. Ambrose, Miz and Bray to Raw half way through the show? Is SD cancelled?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz, Bray, Dean..SD will be pretty much Raw now...If AJ leaves SD and shows up at the end of the show then you guys know Raw needs to give up some guys...i"m thinking Sammi, Owens...Reigns maybe.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Balor probably relieved his return feud will be that jobber.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Glad that Bray left Smackdown.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



God Movement said:


> I get the impression that Jinder works these matches in a way that makes him look much, much better than he's supposed to.


I got that impression too. Balor had marks on his face from those elbows and other hits. Jinder looked like he was shoot-fighting.

This is kinda why I want Balor in the cruiserweight division.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Just move Styles to Raw, move Reigns to SmackDown and then I only have to watch Raw from now on. This has become a massacre of SmackDown.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Nicky Midss said:


> why would ANYONE take him serious, and why dont the writers see this? dude never wins any feud. ever!


Even with special powers! :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

AJ has to be staying with Smackdown. Ain't no way in fuck he's coming up as well.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Roman to SD definately now. I mean Styles maybe staying now. He has to. Roman for Styles? So you get STyles Seth on Raw? Probably. SD has been raped though :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bout to be Nakamura vs Mojo for the Smackdown title :maury


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

djpiccalo said:


> Lewdog1976 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to see Balor become the top guy on RAW just to irk the hell out of all the complainers here.
> ...


If he weighed a legit 190-200 like they bill him, he'd look a lot more presentable. I'd be shocked if he weighed more than 160lbs, dude is tiny as shit. He's a mediocre athlete as well. Completely unbelievable as a top guy.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



djpiccalo said:


> Yea we will. You smarks get your way and midgets beat legitimate monsters like Lesner Wrestling dies.


You have that totally backwards... only smarks think size really matters in professional wrestling.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



ShowStopper said:


> Reigns HAS to be going to SD now, especially since Seth isn't.
> 
> I can see his interview with Cole saying he's done everything there is to do on Raw and now needs a new show to 'conquer.'


It'd be a smart way to keep him and Brock separate until Mania 34.

Damn, Reigns is gonna win the Rumble again next year.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

AJ has to stay on SDL now with how RAW is getting stacked with Dean, Miz and now Bray. Also Reigns might just end up on SDL now and KO has to come over too.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

A bit late, but do we know whether KO is staying or going?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wwetna1 said:


> Legitimacy wise 4x womens champ Charlotte, one of only two men to beat Taker at Mania in Reigns, and the longest tag running champs ever in New Day is a haul for SD if they are keeping Cena, Orton, and Styles


Sounds good to me. Bye bye.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Reigns
Zayn
Cesaro
Sheamus
AJ
Charlotte 

SDL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



ElTerrible said:


> So did I get this right. Ambrose, Miz and Bray to Raw half way through the show? Is SD cancelled?


I know right, their main stars. :lol

Just AJ and Orton left there 

Raw will need to have some top stars leave...i wonder who...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Reigns kind of has to be moving over to Smackdown now. Even without Styles, Raw is literally getting everybody of note.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bray is on Raw? RIP Bray. It was nice knowing you. Welcome to your newest jobber to the stars status.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Marco Metelo said:


> Bray has a match announced on SD tomorrow don´t think he is drafted.


He's been traded. WWE just confirmed it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Chan Hung said:


> Miz, Bray, Dean..SD will be pretty much Raw now...If AJ leaves SD and shows up at the end of the show then you guys know Raw needs to give up some guys...i"m thinking Sammi, Owens...Reigns maybe.


Since Dean moves the IC belt, the US champ Owens is definitely going.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wait... did I miss Elias Sampson walking in the crowd during the Charlotte/Nia match?!


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If Bray Wyatt is fighting Randy Orton in three weeks, that'd be payback right? Is Randy Orton on RAW now, too?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



djpiccalo said:


> Yea we will. You smarks get your way and midgets beat legitimate monsters like Lesner Wrestling dies.


K.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Unca_Laguna said:


> I got that impression too. Balor had marks on his face from those elbows and other hits. Jinder looked like he was shoot-fighting.
> 
> This is kinda why I want Balor in the cruiserweight division.


Yeah. I've been watching him for a while. He stiffed Reigns with a drop kick. In his match last week (or it may have been the week before last) he kicked out after the 3 count. Which I'm sure he was not supposed to do. And this week he kept Balor in a headlock longer than he should have and stiffed him with elbows.

Fire this guy. He's going off script to make himself look better.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I'd actually like to see Reigns over to cover the losses.

AJ, Roman, Orton, Cena and Nakamura become their top 5 stars.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Not a fan of Reigns, but he might actually have a chance in hell of getting over on Smackdown.

I'm willing to keep an open mind here... call it curiosity.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If SDL gets Reigns, KO and Cesaro to replace Dean, Miz and Bray then SDL could be fine.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If they take everyone from SDLive and tell me its okay by giving me Reigns.....

I think I'll be a Raw guy for the next little bit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



ElTerrible said:


> So did I get this right. Ambrose, Miz and Bray to Raw half way through the show? Is SD cancelled?


Nobody wants to be around JBL anymore


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I guess the WWE is thinking:

Reigns, AJ, Orton & Nakamura can hold the main event scene for a while.
(If Reigns moves...)

Then they NEED - KO, Zayn, Cesaro, Sheamus, Charlotte and New Day.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Bray will lose against Randy and he will put Balor over in this shitty feud. :lmao
> 
> He was fucked on SDL but now he's officially done.


They need to figure out some kind of angle for Bray where he can be putting people over while winning "moral victories" (from the standpoint of his weird cult morals).

"Protecting him" by having him teleport out of the ring while his tag partner gets pinned does NOT cut it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bray and Finn has all the makings of a really memorable feud.

So of course it'll be one-sided garbage that sees Wyatt get his fucking face kicked in and lose every match.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Which is that Former Tag Team Champions team? Or are they talking about Bray


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Did Bray say there that his rematch vs Randy will be at Payback? Why would Shane/Bryan allow their title to be defended on a Raw PPV (kayfabe wise)? As if the result of the match wasn't obvious enough as well :lmao


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

No way that AJ moves to RAW now. They are moving so many people. Plus I laugh at them thinking that moving Bray to RAW will make him fresh again.

I bet that Braun goes to Smackdown.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Don't people understand this will continue on Smackdown tomorrow?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

*


Soul Man Danny B said:



Not a fan of Reigns, but he might actually have a chance in hell of getting over on Smackdown.

Click to expand...

*


Soul Man Danny B said:


> I'm willing to keep an open mind here... call it curiosity.


He is getting over no matter where he is.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> Someone call the cops, Jinder's beating some poor kid on live television.


WE GET IT!

Bray Wyatt! Demon King vs Cult Psychos!

Graves looks like a tool.....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz goes over Zayn.

Zyan goes to SDL.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> I'd actually like to see Reigns over to cover the losses.
> 
> AJ, Roman, Orton, Cena and Nakamura become their top 5 stars.


With Zayn, Owens, Cesaro, among others. That's an insane roster lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



The Phenom. said:


> I guess the WWE is thinking:
> 
> Reigns, AJ, Orton & Nakamura can hold the main event scene for a while.
> (If Reigns moves...)
> ...


 AJ, Reigns, Orton, Cena, Nakamura, KO and Zayn would be great.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



God Movement said:


> Yeah. I've been watching him for a while. He stiffed Reigns with a drop kick. In his match last week (or it may have been the week before last) he kicked out after the 3 count. Which I'm sure he was not supposed to do. And this week he kept Balor in a headlock longer than he should have and stiffed him with elbows.
> 
> Fire this guy. He's going off script to make himself look better.


Yes I'm sure you know this for a fact and it's not just your smark theories


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SureUmm said:


> Okay...Wyatt and Balor. I am intrigued. *WWE will fuck it up,* but there's serious potential with this.


So very very badly.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This shake-up has been a complete failure. Instead of freshening things up, they simply swapped nearly all of Smackdown's main event.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Broken Matt vs Bray tho :mark:


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

No Finn Vs. Bray program. Finn needs his Universal Title rematch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Im sure Reigns will leave to SD now lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

No one gives a fuck about Apollo Crews.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What if they are moving Lesnar to SD and world title stay on SD and RAW gets Mid card title


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



JDP2016 said:


> Don't people understand this will continue on Smackdown tomorrow?


People think SDL is going to suck without Dean, Miz and Bray. But if they get Reigns, KO and someone else like Cesaro plus keep AJ they will be fine. They added Nakamura last week so things on SDL could be fine.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Chan Hung said:


> I know right, their main stars. :lol
> 
> Just AJ and Orton left there
> 
> *Raw will need to have some top stars leave...i wonder who.*..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kalisto to the CW Division.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Hmmm with that promo... Looks like Balor may stay on RAW and feud with Wyatt.

Cool.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



safc-scotty said:


> Did Bray say there that his rematch vs Randy will be at Payback? Why would Shane/Bryan allow their title to be defended on a Raw PPV (kayfabe wise)? As if the result of the match wasn't obvious enough as well :lmao


You need to remove your signature. Bray won a singles title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



ItsaNewDay said:


> With Zayn, Owens, Cesaro, among others. That's an insane roster lol


 Yeah, that would become the A show so that's definitely not happening :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

LOL literally no one is left.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

smackdown got well and truly raped


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



KingCosmos said:


> Yes I'm sure you know this for a fact and it's not just your smark theories


I'm not really the conspiracy type. But he's doing more than he should be out there.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kalisto to RAW!!!!!

Yezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

These jobbers on Raw.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Why don't they just call it the draft like they used to?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

they are legit just switching the rosters this shake up sucks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kallisto bores me.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Apollo, Kalisto and Heath & Rhyno...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Apollo Crews and KAlisto lmao ... I guess you can reform the Lucha Dragons 

Slater and Rhyno, yes, they can show The Club what it sounds like to be over


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Honesty though Rhino was done. Hopefully they actually make it on tv.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Is anyone left on Smackdown now? Geez!


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Cesaro' is staying isn't he :MAD


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

It was Slater/Rhyno... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Dean's "ohhhhhh" after Miz said "I'm the Miz!" made me laugh all over again just then :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kallisto being in the CW division is long over due.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

monumental pop to apollo


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



God Movement said:


> Yeah. I've been watching him for a while. He stiffed Reigns with a drop kick. In his match last week (or it may have been the week before last) he kicked out after the 3 count. Which I'm sure he was not supposed to do. And this week he kept Balor in a headlock longer than he should have and stiffed him with elbows.
> 
> Fire this guy. He's going off script to make himself look better.


I'm not familiar with Balor's moves, but I'm pretty sure the stiff elbow make Balor botch his flippy kick thing (looked a lot like TJP's detonation kick).

I don't mind his juicing, but if this is how he works he needs to get reburied.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Lewdog1976 said:


> djpiccalo said:
> 
> 
> > We and all casuals will stop watching and wrestling will finally die if they start pushing guys like Balor over guys like Reigns or Lesner.
> ...


Haha no they do not.

They tune in to see men that they don't normally see everyday like Lesner, Goldberg, Reigns etc kick the shit out of each other because it's a rarity. Its fantasy Gladiator fighting.

If I wanna see a 200lb pretty boy I go out on a Friday night and if I wanna see 200lb people fight then I watch UFC. 
Casuals are not stopping the channel on a dude who looks like an average person and has no character.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Who is that smiling jobber and masked jobber?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Sami loses and is sent to SD.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I think Jinder will be the next one sent to suplex city, maybe Lesnar teach him how to deliver forearms hits.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



FasihFranck said:


> What if they are moving Lesnar to SD and world title stay on SD and RAW gets Mid card title


I don't see SDL having two world titles, wouldn't make any sense. Plus a mid card title should not be the flag ship title on a brand.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

No one is left on SD they might as well just swap rosters.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

With some many people moving they should have just waited for the draft.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Crews and Kalisto and Balor all should be on 205 live and it would make that division even better with Aries and Neville


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



CesaroSwing said:


> Cesaro' is staying isn't he :MAD


He and Sheamus are set to take on the Hardyz at Payback. So yeah he's probably staying on Raw.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Business is picking back up again with the Awesome One and the French Canadian Goddess.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

God...Maryse looks incredible tonight.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Kalisto to RAW!!!!!
> 
> Yezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


He should go on 205 Live.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> AJ, Reigns, Orton, Cena, Nakamura, KO and Zayn would be great.


I guess that is pretty impressive when you look at it.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So, SDL is getting their roster molested and no big names are traded? SMH


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Sounds to me they are just switching rosters. So basically it is now Monday Night Smackdown, and Tuesday Night Raw :lol. What a flop of a shake up, what ever you want to call this shambles Surley Styles for Roman now.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kalisto and Heath and Rhyno are also on RAW now lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Reigns is going to Smackdown and that Reigns/Nakamura match at Summerslam is gonna be great.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



djpiccalo said:


> If I wanna see a 200lb pretty boy I go out on a Friday night and if I wanna see 200lb people fight then I watch UFC.
> Casuals are not stopping the channel on a dude who looks like an average person and has no character.


I agree 100% I despise tiny midget geeks


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Dolorian said:


> Sami loses and is sent to SD.


SDL is going to need mid carders after losing Crews and Kalisto plus The Miz and Dean.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kalisto in CW division actually makes sense.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Hey WWE, can I have a Dean match tonight plz?

At least Dean is away from Boring Corbin now, lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I have to suspect a whole bunch of people from RAW are switching too. SD Live getting gutted even with the jobbers. :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz is not getting half the reaction from the Raw crowd. They must have successfully split the brands. Miz has to get over all over again.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bray is fucked. If he couldn't get proper booking on Smackdown, which was supposed to be his second chance, he's hopeless over on Raw. *le sigh*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So ... smackdown is like the ginger stepchild who works hard to make something cool and work for them and then their elder cool sibling says 'nah fuck that. i'm having that. you have nothing cinders, get the fuck back in the basement dickhead'

WHAT IT LEFT ON SMACKDOWN! 

There is not a snowball's chance in hell Reigns is going anywhere from Monday Nights. They are orchestrating having the shield on one brand.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This has been awful... the shake up isn't explained or telling a story in trades, the matches are mostly random, and I am asking why I am wasting my time. Typical WWE. They just don't give a shit...


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If The Miz loses to this geek I'm going to be pissed


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Uptown King said:


> If SDL gets Reigns, KO and Cesaro to replace Dean, Miz and Bray then SDL could be fine.


Reigns isnt moving.

I'll be happy if SDL keeps AJ and gets Owens Zayn and Cesaro. 
AJ vs Nakamura 
Nakamura vs Zayn 2 
Owens vs AJ 
Cesaro vs AJ
AJ vs Zayn 
Owens vs Nakamura 

All sound good feuds to me.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

My guess is Smackdown won't get as many picks since they're only 2 hours, either way you look at it, Smackdown is getting molested and getting the short end of the deal.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Guess Smackdown might be the new A show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



3ku1 said:


> Sounds to me they are just switching rosters. So basically it is now Monday Night Smackdown, and Tuesday Night Raw :lol. What a flop of a shake up, what ever you want to call this shambles Surley Styles for Roman now.


 They can't do it or else you'd be freshening either show.

They have to trade Roman, KO and Zayn.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Send the real talent in Sheamus and Cesaro to SDL, not Zayn. Hell send Alpha to Raw too


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



ElTerrible said:


> Miz is not getting half the reaction from the Raw crowd. They must have successfully split the brands. Miz has to get over all over again.


Give him ample mic time, and it won't be a problem.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Nice move Sami!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Smackdown could be dope as fuck if they keep Styles. All they have done was trim the fat.

Orton
Nakamura
Styles
Owens
Becky

That's all I need.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Architect-Rollins said:


> He and Sheamus are set to take on the Hardyz at Payback. So yeah he's probably staying on Raw.


That's what I thought, but the pillaging of SD, combined with the fact that Wyatt is somehow still challenging for the WWE title gave me hope.
It's not happening though


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Any chance Raw steals the belt off Orton at Payback?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Guys...I don't think there's a draft in the summer. I think this is it.

We'll do annual shake-up after Mania. This is too big to change all over again in the summer.

I'm sure tomorrow SD will plug many holes that left. AJ cannot be leaving now or else it's impossible to fill.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Kabraxal said:


> This has been awful... the shake up isn't explained or telling a story in trades, the matches are mostly random, and I am asking why I am wasting my time. Typical WWE. They just don't give a shit...


 It's lazy, seeing as Rollins has Joe and Balor has Wyatt, I can see Roman going over to SD to keep him away from Lesnar till WM.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Mra22 said:


> I agree 100% I despise tiny midget geeks


Except well... I'll take the word of the HUGE fan base of Finn Balor and that of fat average Joe looking Kevin Owens over your's. How-bout-dat?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



MrEvans said:


> You need to remove your signature. Bray won a singles title.


Yeah, I'm lazy af. Also removed the football picture as to not remind me of how shit we are every time I post!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Sami should go to SDL to just start over and have a clean slate.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So is KO staying on Raw or going to SD?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Hey WWE, can I have a Dean match tonight plz?
> 
> At least Dean is away from Boring Corbin now, lol.


Still won't stop Dean from being a half ass in the ring throwing bad punches. Shane McMahon put on a better match than that dude at two straight manias lol


----------



## williesamson (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

who else caught EL VAGABUNDO just drifting in the background during the Nia/Charlotte match....


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I wouldn't be surprised at all to see Ambrose/Corbin tomorrow night on SDL, and Corbin gets/keeps the IC title on SDL.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



The Phenom. said:


> Guys...I don't think there's a draft in the summer. I think this is it.
> 
> We'll do annual shake-up after Mania. This is too big to change all over again in the summer.
> 
> I'm sure tomorrow SD will plug many holes that left. AJ cannot be leaving now or else it's impossible to fill.


 AJ can't leave simply because you'd be moving the shows and wouldn't be freshening either roster.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



magusnova said:


> Any chance Raw steals the belt off Orton at Payback?


Then the UC would have to come over to SDL, which means Brock would be a SDL guy.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So far smackdown will get new day and charlotte and probably zayn what a load of crap


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SDWarrior said:


> So is KO staying on Raw or going to SD?


Might go to SDL tomorrow night.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Honestly didn't think there would be this many shake ups. I thought a four or five at most. But I have no idea who they are going to put on SD at this point except for KO and probably the New Day.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Uptown King said:


> Then the UC would have to come over to SDL, which means Brock would be a SDL guy.


And if Roman goes to SD...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Welp, this show has been terrible. I don't even know how these roster changes are being made (within kayfabe).

The big moment at the end of the show will be Reigns moving. I think I'll skip it.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



safc-scotty said:


> Did Bray say there that his rematch vs Randy will be at Payback? Why would Shane/Bryan allow their title to be defended on a Raw PPV (kayfabe wise)? As if the result of the match wasn't obvious enough as well :lmao


That's what he said, but if Brock gets drafted to SDL they could have Bray win the title from Randy to finesse it over to RAW for a feud with Finn.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



AngryConsumer said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all to see Ambrose/Corbin tomorrow night on SDL, and Corbin gets/keeps the IC title on SDL.


That should of happened last week when they had that street fight.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This is my second try to watch a full Raw this year, and I can't watch this crap anymore.
Any company that is calling their equivalent of a serious sports draft "Superstar Shakeup" is dead in the water. This even tops tater tats and suffering succotash in obnoxious.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SDWarrior said:


> So is KO staying on Raw or going to SD?


Definitely going. They won't have three titles on one show and only one on the other.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

How are they going to build the feud to Bray/Orton at Payback? Isn't it still a few weeks away?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Sami Zayn = Christian Cage


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Kalisto to the CW Division, which they would have been fools to not taking advantage of this shake-up to move him over finally. This is probably why they did the "TJP, you aren't winning now. change your attitude and turn heelish" thing tonight.

I still think that Strowmans going to Smackdown. Maybe along with Reigns with how much they have taken from Smackdown already.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Steve Black Man said:


> Welp, this show has been terrible. I don't even know how these roster changes are being made (within kayfabe).
> 
> The big moment at the end of the show will be Reigns moving. I think I'll skip it.


 He's like the only one who can save it now lol.

SD have been wrecked.

Roman and KO are musts.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

That blue thunder bomb is a thing of beauty though.

Too bad it never finishes anyone though lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Uptown King said:


> That should of happened last week when they had that street fight.


They sure sent me for a loop thinking that was a title match last week. :lmao


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



AngryConsumer said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all to see Ambrose/Corbin tomorrow night on SDL, and Corbin gets/keeps the IC title on SDL.


Nah, it would make no sense.
Why should Kurt let it happen?In kayfabe Dean and the title belongs to Raw now so it would be stupid put a title of Raw on the line during a SDL show.
Owens will go to SDL and the show will get the US title.
Corbin-Ambrose feud ended last week with victory of Corbin, Dean retained the title @ WM because Raw needs a title.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Miz mocking Daniel Bryan all of a sudden has no context and direction.

Good job trading him, WWE.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Asmodeus said:


> That's what he said, but if Brock gets drafted to SDL they could have Bray win the title from Randy to finesse it over to RAW for a feud with Finn.


I would be cool with Brock drafted to SDL and the UC being the SDL world title and the WC being RAW's. Also if Bray wins the title back from Randy he would only lose it to Finn at the next ppv.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Sami leaving Raw with a win?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Eww... poor Miz.

Another roll-up win?.....ugh.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I'm surprised Sami actually won. They've done everything they could to label Zayn as a loser.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Sami's staying. :lol

OMG, Reigns might be moving.

:mark:


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

His first time back on RAW and he already looks like a geek again :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Zayn wins!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I see Miz kicks, then I remember Shibata kicks to Okada

...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Correct me If I am wrong but Orton is still on SDL. Yet they are having a House of Horrors Match at a Raw ppv? How does that work, is Orton coming to Raw too lol? Confused. In Kayfabe this shake up has been pretty over booked. I mean talk about raping SDL. But hey SDL are getting Roman most likely, so it is all worth it. He is worth a billion right.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

:lol Miz loses his "first" match on RAW.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

First match on Raw and they have Miz loose! :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

another fucking roll up


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SovereignVA said:


> Miz mocking Daniel Bryan all of a sudden has no context and direction.
> 
> Good job trading him, WWE.


Nvmd read it wrong.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What have they got lined up for the ME?

Cena be traded over? :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



AngryConsumer said:


> They sure sent me for a loop thinking that was a title match last week. :lmao


I thought it was and Corbin was the new IC.


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Well this is stupid. Send that fucking geek to SmackDown.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Zayn's an ace in the ring. I forget that sometimes with the way he's been used.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ah, it's a pre-taped interview. Damn. He's probably staying then.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Wow. The Big Dog is actually moving.

Smackdown will have 4 of the top merch sellers now. Roman, Cena, Orton and AJ.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

A bit upset that Miz is on RAW.

Really low-key wanted Miz vs Nakamura.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

zayn is f'n great. not easy to be a true babyface this day and age, but he managed to accomplish it.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Sami Zayn = Christian Cage


He's not that good


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Alexa and Carmella on ride along? :mark


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Probably a pre taped interview with Roman. Guess they want to keep him off TV for a little bit. Unless Vince actually has the balls the send him to SD...:shrug


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



3ku1 said:


> Correct me If I am wrong but Orton is still on SDL. Yet they are having a House of Horrors Match at a Raw ppv? How does that work, is Orton coming to Raw too lol? Confused. In Kayfabe this shake up has been pretty over booked. I mean talk about raping SDL. But hey SDL are getting Roman most likely, so it is all worth it. He is worth a billion right.


 House of horrors match will be on SD, I think. They have 6 weeks till the next PPV.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Roman Reigns interview incoming.
Time to go to sleep.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Meeki said:


> Are they burying Charlotte? :lmao


Nia Jax sure tried with that bad spot.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Good to see Miz's Raw stint is off to a good start. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Face turn for R2 coming up. Goes to the ring and, since this is a roster shake up, calls a member of SDL to the ring for "a talk". JBL, get your candy ass out here! Still gets booed out of the building.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



3ku1 said:


> Correct me If I am wrong but Orton is still on SDL. Yet they are having a House of Horrors Match at a Raw ppv? How does that work, is Orton coming to Raw too lol? Confused. In Kayfabe this shake up has been pretty over booked. I mean talk about raping SDL. But hey SDL are getting Roman most likely, so it is all worth it. He is worth a billion right.


It could be cause the WC is coming over to MNR possibly and the UC going to SDL if Brock gets taking by SDL.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*










all that's left :lmao


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

How does Zayn winning mean he's staying on Raw? I don't doubt that he could be staying on Monday night, but I don't understand that logic.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

It's funny how all these SD marks hate Roman but they all want him in their show :mj4

Sit the fuck down marks Reigns ain't going no where.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SovereignVA said:


> Miz mocking Daniel Bryan all of a sudden has no context and direction.
> 
> Good job trading him, WWE.


That's just Cole sucking, and I think Graves covered for him.

He held back from doing the "Yes!" pointing because there was no reason, but the Yes Kicks are just part of his move-set now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Natsuke said:


> A bit upset that Miz is on RAW.
> 
> Really low-key wanted Miz vs Nakamura.


I'm high key excited for Aj/Nakamura though, when it happens :mark:


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Steve Black Man said:


> Welp, this show has been terrible. I don't even know how these roster changes are being made (within kayfabe).
> 
> The big moment at the end of the show will be Reigns moving. I think I'll skip it.


I don't think we'll know until tomorrow, the RAW roster is supposed to show up on SDL.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Mordecay said:


> I see Miz kicks, then I remember Shibata kicks to Okada
> 
> ...


Miz's kicks get a better reaction and don't hurt the other guy.

Miz wins.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Main event guess: Rollins, Reigns, and Ambrose vs. Owens, Joe, and Strowman


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> House of horrors match will be on SD, I think. They have 6 weeks till the next PPV.


Pretty sure Bray mentioned it'd be at Payback.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The problem with RAW being shit now is that we used to say "well, at least we have SD tomorrow", but they have murdered Smackdown now with all these changes


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I see Bray possibly winning the rematch with Orton at PB and getting the WC back and brining it to MNR only to lose it next month to Balor at the RAW exclusive ppv.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Uptown King said:


> I thought it was and Corbin was the new IC.


I literally found out tonight when Ambrose walked out with the belt.

Biggest wtf moment ever.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> He's like the only one who can save it now lol.
> 
> SD have been wrecked.
> 
> Roman and KO are musts.


Do you really want Reigns on SD? He's the only thing stopping Balor from getting a monster push on Raw imo.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I wouldn't even be surprised at this point if tomorrow Lesnar shows up (we're told Orton has been traded to Raw), Roman appears and Braun appears + KO, Zayn, Cesaro/Sheamus, Charlotte & New Day.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I genuinely think WWE put Dean back on Raw so they can have all the Shield guys together again. I'll be very surprised if Roman goes to SD.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Im late to the party....but im pretty sure I remember Corbin winning the IC title last week on SDL in a rematch from WM?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

AJ moving to RAW being the Main Event?.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Yeah no matter who goes to Smackdown they are fucked. They will probably get KO, Sami, New Day, and Charlotte. Maybe Cesaro or Sheamus or both.

RAW got 3 of Smackdowns top 5 or 6 talents, crazy.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Asmodeus said:


> I don't think we'll know until tomorrow, the RAW roster is supposed to show up on SDL.


I'm really only watching Smackdown for Nakamura and Styles at this point.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Dean vs. KO main event.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ah so that's the main event then, Owens vs Ambrose.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Oh hey Dean match :mark:

Dean has an awesome win-loss record over KO, so I'm optimistic


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The man that always loses to Ambrose... and the streak will continue tonight.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Big Dawg!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

When did Michael Cole get a soul patch?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Dean vs Owens for the belts? This will end in a DQ


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This is weird.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Champion vs. Champion.. because you had to make it obvious that KO is going to Smackdown tomorrow. lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Both titles are on the line between Ambrose/Owens!? :wtf


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

good choice not doing this in the ring lolllllllllllllll


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I guessed Heath/Rhyno was going to Raw in the Shake-Up thread and I was right! Hehe.

Guess Kalisto is going to Raw as well.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Hey, why are they booing Reigns? I thought all the alternative fans from Bizarro World left last week.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Even backstage Roman wakes the crowd up.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Tony220jdm said:


> So far smackdown will get new day and charlotte and probably zayn what a load of crap


The longest running tag champs in history for a tag division who had no one be over for a prolonged period of time and already has the third most credible team in the company as it champs in the Ucos. 

The 4x womens champ, woman who went 16-2 on ppv so far in her career, and who has headlined ppvs and TV, on top of being a Flair in Charlotte.

Those are massive coups for them. They are both more important properties than Ambrose or Wyatt can ever hope to be.

Losing Miz is a blow, won't lie. Heath and Rhyno haven't been significant for months, Kalisto and Crews don't get on TV, and lol Hawkins so lets not acct like they lost anything but bodies there


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Ambrose vs Owens part 288


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

"on the heels", you say


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

No heel turn.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

BRAAAAAAAAAUN :mark


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

BRAUN. :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Those cheers for Braun :HA


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

MAY have marked the end for Undertaker? MAY?

Leave the fucking guy retired, you fucked up his career enough!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

How cool would it be If SDL got Braun and Reigns.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SparrowPrime said:


> Im late to the party....but im pretty sure I remember Corbin winning the IC title last week on SDL in a rematch from WM?


That was a non title match.


And I don't think either title is on the line in Dean vs KO.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SparrowPrime said:


> Im late to the party....but im pretty sure I remember Corbin winning the IC title last week on SDL in a rematch from WM?


You only get a rematch if you lose the title. Ambrose had it and retained.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Braun! :mark:


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

THANK YOU BRAUn!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Yeah...Roman isn't going anywhere now.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

BRAAAAAAAUUUUUUUNNNNNN! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SureUmm said:


> Miz's kicks get a better reaction and don't hurt the other guy.
> 
> Miz wins.


You surely didn't see yesterday's match to say they get a better reaction. And, as far as I know, no one have complained about Shibata's kicks, they complained about his headbutts


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Thank you Strowman :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Crowd's chants suspiciously quiet.

Braun getting a "Thank you Strowman" chant.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

:wow


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Braun Strowman going on that Daniel Bryan level baby face run!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



SparrowPrime said:


> Im late to the party....but im pretty sure I remember Corbin winning the IC title last week on SDL in a rematch from WM?


Nope. That was a Non-Title Match.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

They actually thought that having him beat the Undertaker would get him over. Jesus Christ.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

:braun
:mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Yea Roman is for sure staying on Raw now.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

So much for that Roman heel turn.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

LOL Roman is going nowhere


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Fuck him up Braun !!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Looks like SD is getting Balor.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This might end up being a last man standing match.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Braun is destroying Roman.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Reigns no selling all of this tomorrow on Smackdown :mark:


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Braun should drop a compact car on Joe Anoa'ing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BAW GAWD HE KILLED HIM!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

BRRRRAAAAUUUUNNN!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Have to reiterate, They thought retiring the Undertaker would get him over? :lol. Now you got a monster heel guy like Strowman actually killing him. And majority of the crowd are cheering :lol. What a flop Reigns has been. "Thank you Strowman"


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Thank you Braun clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

ah so we must feel sorry for roman, man this company at times


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

This is a write-out level beatdown.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

We're going to have no real idea on who's going to SD.

They're swerving the shit out of us.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Strowman did it for the Deadman


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Dam Reigns took a beating


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Do we really need replays of the replay they just replayed 30 seconds earlier?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

"Thank You Strowman!" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> Thank you Strowman :lol


You can't hear the crowd because they're probably chanting that.

THANK-YOU STROW-MAN CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I was wondering if Reigns was actually gonna sell the beating.... thank goodness Strowman nearly killed him to get the proper action....


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



ShowStopper said:


> Looks like SD is getting Balor.


Balor is staying to feud with Bray when he is done with Orton.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

If SD ain't getting Reigns who are they getting? Balor is not even established he has had like 3 matches on the main roster (and he is shit)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



3ku1 said:


> Sounds to me they are just switching rosters. So basically it is now Monday Night Smackdown, and Tuesday Night Raw :lol. What a flop of a shake up, what ever you want to call this shambles Surley Styles for Roman now.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

WWE sure is trying to get people to hate Roman by having him express empathy and respect for a retired legend right before he gets his ass kicked by the big bad monster.

Vince/Roman have the fans in the palm of their hands and aren't at all a failed experiment at getting someone universally liked by the audience!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Damn Reigns dead. Is this to try and get us to feel sorry for him? Come on Vince...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wwe9391 said:


> Yea Roman is for sure staying on Raw now.


SD is pretty much worthless especially if AJ comes to RAW


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

You deserve it :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

You deserve it chants


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Unca_Laguna said:


> You only get a rematch if you lose the title. Ambrose had it and retained.


Knowing how WWE does stuff....I assumed since their match was bumped to the pre-show....they did their usual WM rematch shindig.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

"You deserve it" to Roman :lmao


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

They are recapping something that literally JUST happened. I seriously want to know what Dunn is holding over Vince's head to still be employed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

YOU DESERVE IT :westbrook5


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

LOOOOOOOOOOOL YOU DESERVE IT CHANTS


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

After all the punishment this man takes during a match, that was enough to require a stretcher?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

"You deserve it" chants at Reigns getting beat up.

:lmao


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

"You deserve it" Dat crowd, lmao.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

YOU DESERVE IT!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

poor Randy won't have many to work with if the face dynamics stay the same!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



3ku1 said:


> Have to reiterate, They thought retiring the Undertaker would get him over? :lol. Now you got a monster heel guy like Strowman actually killing him. And majority of the crowd are cheering :lol. What a flop Reigns has been. "Thank you Strowman"


lol #1 full time merch seller is really a flop


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Holy shit!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

What shit EMTs.. No clip on seatbelts on the backboard? They improvised using two useless 9ft straps instead??


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Are they no commentators ?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



One Winged Angel said:


> Reigns, Jericho, KO, Zayn and Cesaro would be great additions.


I'm not sure. Reigns would be a fine choice but if AJ isn't on Smackdown, then its just the Reigns show but on Tuesday. Zayn is kind of a geek, but I hope they can reboot him if he moves over. Cesaro has some potential but I don't see them putting much faith into him. KO is a great addition as a heel to replace the Miz but I doubt Jericho moves as he's about to leave to tour with Fozzy .


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I'm so glad they took advantage of the Undertaker's aura so greatly by having the streak ending rub mean something, and turning Reigns heel.

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The only time I've ever enjoyed the "You deserve it" chants :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They need to open raw next week when 10 minutes of no commentary and just shots of the crowd chanting "Thank You Strowman!"


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

They should do something serious with this, like Ahmed Johnson's kidney level serious.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Braun's beat down on Reigns has been epic.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Jesus Reigns is getting WRECKED :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

You deserve it chants :lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

lol no neckbrace and ties him up with nylon straps.

Worst.

EMTs.

Ever.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

The Pop for Roman getting beat up some more :ha


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Bye Felicia !!! 











Aww who am i kidding ? He'll be no selling this tomorrow on Smackdown Live


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

LOL @ you deserve it chants.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

It seems like they are going to be writing Roman off for a few weeks. No way he should come back next week after this attack.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Strowman man. What a fucking guy.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Well I think Strowman just turned babyface tonight, lol.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Holy Shit, I wonder if they're writing him off TV?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Holyshit! :clap :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Reigns will be out for a year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Yes chants to Roman getting killed.

Yeah, they edited Roman out of it. He didn't take that bump.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

He came back for more :lmao

Roman Reigns the first character to be killed off since Muhammad Hussan 2005.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Fuckin' Strowman! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

That was remarkable.:lmao:lmao:sodone


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

MURDER!

FUCKING MURDER!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

DAMN. Reigns got killed. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

Braun = biggest babyface on the roster right now

and the stretcher was in a completely different place after Strowman threw it down :lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

Holy fuck

#ThankYouStrowman


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy shit.....He just killed Roman Reigns!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

Strowman just went Big Show on Reigns


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

And the crowd ROARS!

There's your "top face" Vince. You senile piece of shit.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

no fucking way, they replaced roman with a dummy and did the video interference edit


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

Haha, I fucking love Braun and I'm a Reigns fan as well.

But Braun is just a fucking beauty.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

So Roman is off TV then?


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

This whole thing is just insulting. Now everyone is supposed to feel sorry for Reigns and forget he just retired the Undertaker


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*

I guess Roam is staying on Raw. He wouldn't be attacked like this and be traded to Smackdown the next night would they?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

Braun saved RAW tonight!
:dance:woo:dance


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is a Kane on Zack Ryder level beatdown.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

and some people have the audacity to still wonder if wrestling is fake.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

He killed him lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

Maybe Braun gets taking by SDL tomorrow night and wrecks havoc for weeks until Reigns shows up and is shown to also be selected. Both men on SDL and they get to continue their feud.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why am I supposed to give a shit? Reigns is more a heel and Braun is fucking boring.... I just need to quit this company.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

Dog, he fuckin killed him :maury


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

hahaha the last push to the strecher was to a fake Reigns.
Anyway was a relieving segment.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

Roman getting beat down has been the best part of this RAW


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

What a fucking beat down. Damn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

Braun is fucking amazing :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



wwe9391 said:


> lol #1 full time merch seller is really a flop


AJ was top merch seller for a while though, if I recall correctly. There's a reason no one talked about Reigns being #1 until recently and he's not far ahead of AJ . For a push of this magnitude, he's been a flop


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

>that pop when Strowman hyjacked the stretcher
Brutal.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

God damn it that reminded me of the Attitude Era. That segment. Most brutal thing I have seen on WWE in a LONG time. STrowman just became the biggest babyface in the company :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

Die Roman Die chants.

Only the most depraved of smarks dare enter here.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

One more time chants I can't fucking breathe rofl


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*



ShowStopper said:


> DAMN. Reigns got killed. :lol


yet ironically, Braun probably now stands the most pure babyface on the roster if they do not turn Styles :maury :maury


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

BEST Segment of the Year!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

Yassssssssssss


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

Roman is being buried here.


----------



## trmather (Feb 5, 2017)

*Re: 04/10 Raw - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

You could see there was noone on the stretcher.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

Anyone else hoping Strowman steals the Ambulance and drives Roman off a bridge?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

LMAOOOOOOOOO BRAUN


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just wait, Undertaker is going to be driving the ambulance.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

ahahahahahaha yassssssssss


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

OMG.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Crowd keeps cheering when Braun comes back. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Also... terrible editting. Holy fuck stop trying to be Hollywood you old senile piece of shit.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Okay, this segments actually awesome :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

And Braun still not done, this is a beat down!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*

Would be so awesome, if Angle walked up to Reigns and said You have been traded to SD, somebody stretcher him outta here, he´s Bryan´s problem now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Vince thinks think this will get Roman sympathy.

People love to see him get beat up :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Braun just keeps coming back :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Where does Strowman keep coming from???


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Lols, it's is too funny now. He should drive the van off a cliff.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Strowman is GOAT.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Holy shit this is awesome


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

*I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU!!!!*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

I know it's kayfaybe but poor Roman


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST BRAUN


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Holy fuck :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Oh damn. They are definitely writing Roman off TV for a little bit.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Dear fucking God!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

This is amazing :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Roman Reigns has been legitimately murdered on screen.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Ok that HAS to be faked. No way he can do that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

HOLY FUCK, BASED STROWMAN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Johnnycakes1 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

LOL OMGGG THAT WAS AWESOME IN SO MANY WAYS


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

WOWWWWWWW!

Ty WWE!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

This got Braun more over than any win at "Fastlane" could.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

*HOLY FUCKING SHIT*:lmao:lmao:lmao

BEST BEATDOWN/ASSAULT/ATTEMPTED MURDER IN YEARS.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

This is hilariously over the top but I'm kind of scared that Braun's going to shoot murder Reigns.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Strowman challenging Mark Henry's World Strongest Man title


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

BRAUN ISN'T JUST KING HE'S KING FUCKING KONG!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Vince in full desperation mode to get the crowd to care for Reigns. 


Sorry Vince, but not even a murder attempt will change how fans feel for him.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

HOLY SHIT he just lifited the ambulance truck over, Romans dead!!! WTF


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Jeez anything else short of murdering the man :maury :maury


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

What was that? :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was so stupid.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Funny enough the stretcher cowl is actually the safest place in an ambulance in a roll over.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

OK there is suspension of disbelief, and then there is thinking that a human being can push an ambulance over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Yeah, he didn't pick that up for sure.

5 star segment though.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Brutal spot. Of course they don't use the real Roman in it, which is the correct thing to do. I don't like him, but I don't want him to get hurt for real.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Is Roman okay like legitimately okay? He looked like he was turning purple and gray!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Well that was a bit over the top... jumped the shark on that. Lifting the ambulance? okaaayyy.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Best pro wrestling beat down ever.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

HOLY F*CK! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Segment of the night by far


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

MArk Henry like Vince I scouted this boy and told yo usign him, I need an agent/scout deal


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

I think that last part was a bit overkill, could have ended it on the second attack.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Props to Reigns for taking that beat down.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Holy shit!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Braun just lifted a fucking ambulance. That is just cartoon silly. :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

FUCKIN' STROWMAN!!!!!

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

WHAT IN THE HECK?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Holy fuck this MONSTER booking.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAAUUUUNNNNNNNN*

This is the most extra, over the top beatdown I have ever witness :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

This was AWESOME


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 04/10 Raw - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUUUUNNNNNN*



trmather said:


> You could see there was noone on the stretcher.


I was waiting how long it would take for someone to figure that one out


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Raaaaawr I can flip ambalamps over! Ouch superman punch and running hug..1,2,3. Notch another one up for da big dog.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Really great segment.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Is Roman being written off? If so...does anyone know why?


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Just wait, Undertaker is going to be driving the ambulance.


WHERE TO, ROMAN!?

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Awesome ass kicking. Still no one feels sorry for Roman.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

so over the top and out of no where but ok. lol


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

And Roman still kicks out before the 3 count.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Braun tipping the ambulance looked so fake :lol

Still, it was so hilariously over the top that I found it damn entertaining.

Dat crowd pop when Strowman showed up when Reigns was in the ambulance! :mark:


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Now that was AWESOME


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Really established Braun as the true monster of raw. Now trade roman to smackdown to get away from braun.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAAUUUUNNNNNNNN*

Lost it at Braun coming back for a 3rd go :lmao it was totally over the top by holy shit that was good.

Tipping over an ambulance with a man inside it :lmao :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So is next week the funeral of Reigns then?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Reigns shouldn't comeback until the summer after that beat down.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

How did Braun lift the ambulance like that?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Braun being extra for the sake of being extra. 'Preciate it.

Is Reigns "Broken" Babygurl now?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Reigns will be out until the next RAW ppv, where he will triumphantly return and shit on everything done tonight to make Strowman look more like the monster he should have been. #romanwinslol.


Fixed


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The segment was great until Braun lifted the ambulance.Welp, he's officially the most over guy on the roster after this beatdown.
Good for him, lol


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

That was amazing!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Braun Strowman is my babyface here. I hope this is the perfect send-off for him as his final Raw appearance before he gets drafted to Smackdown tomorrow night :banderas

Erik must be so proud of his dude right here


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

To answer indirectly to a certain poster on this board today: Yes, now let's have super face Strowman lose repeatedly on TV to "get sympathy" for him. :lmao


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Roman better be out for 5 years after that :lol But they'll kill it by having him come out next week or the week after.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*



Trophies said:


> Braun just lifted a fucking ambulance. That is just cartoon silly. :lmao


Well he was a strong man competitor scouted and praised by MArk Henry for his strength and power lifting. We have seen Henry flip vehicles before


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Over the top.

But fucking awesome.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I think that last part was a bit overkill, could have ended it on the second attack.


 Overkill was the part where Strowman flipped the ambulance, you knew it was fake the moment they stopped cameras from filming the other side of the ambulance.


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

Definitely seems like Reigns is being written off of TV after that level of beatdown. No clue why that would be.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TommyRich said:


> Now that was AWESOME


REALLY


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> Is Roman being written off? If so...does anyone know why?


Maybe they want to repackage him and this is the way to do it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

And he (Strowman) would STILL get fed to the WWE's greatest appetite.

:cena


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What's deal with that beatdown thought? Romain Reigns out doing a movie or something?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAAUUUUNNNNNNNN*



What A Maneuver said:


> This is the most extra, over the top beatdown I have ever witness :lol :lol :lol


Vince is probably hoping that after that attack when Roman returns, the crowd will cheer him. Doubtful as they were chanting "you deserve it" to Roman.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

I just became a fan.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TD_DDT said:


> Awesome ass kicking. Still no one feels sorry for Roman.


As they shouldn't. He sucks.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Now Roman will come back in a few months as an awesome heel.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

What a babyface turn for Strowman :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i guess ambulance match at payback with braun taking a bump off or through the ambulance


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

It was over the top, but I liked it!


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

That was fucking gold!! ahahahaha for the love of God, could somebody please make a gif of Strowman shoving "Roman" off the ledge while on the stretcher. That has gotta be the most entertaining segment I've seen probably since the festival of friendship.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol that was the stupidest fucking thing I've seen from WWE in years. I died laughing when Braun came back when Reigns was in the ambulance


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

This segment was fucking hilarious. The over the top beatdown, the crowd chants :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*



wwetna1 said:


> Well he was a strong man competitor scouted and praised by MArk Henry for his strength and power lifting. We have seen Henry flip vehicles before


 Nah, they didn't show the other side of the Ambulance. He definitely didn't tip it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep. Reigns to SDL. :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

You know what this stuff seriously lacks? JR level commentary.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I wish that segment just carried on throughout the rest of the show, like just have Braun beating Reigns' body whilst he's on life support in the hospital


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

**YAWNS**


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAAUUUUNNNNNNNN*



DeeGuy said:


> Lost it at Braun coming back for a 3rd go :lmao it was totally over the top by holy shit that was good.
> 
> Tipping over an ambulance with a man inside it :lmao :lmao


Especially since after what roman had already been through, falling to the side in the ambulance is nothing :lol It was so much effort for so little punishment, but it was the ultimate fuck you.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is Vince really trying to get people to really feel sorry for Reigns? Think again... That shit was amazing :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

ONE MORE TIME!!!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Braun Strowman is my babyface here. I hope this is the perfect send-off for him as his final Raw appearance before he gets drafted to Smackdown tomorrow night :banderas
> 
> Erik must be so proud of his dude right here


After tonight beat down Roman should not be on tv for months, let alone tomorrow night.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

They're still on Roman? :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok I see how it was faked now. They had stoppers on the left side wheels.. Jack from the non camera side pulls ambulance from the top to tip it over.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They could both be going to SD, if Stlyes moves.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

HerNotThem said:


> Roman better be out for 5 years after that :lol But they'll kill it by having him come out next week or the week after.




This way they can finally have someone else main event tonight and not run the fear of people thinking Reigns isn't the man.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Still yet, what the fuck was that? :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Samoans have no good luck with ambulances. Reigns got his tipped over. Hogan and the nwo ran over Rock in one lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

If anything, this made people like Braun even more.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The paramedics moving fast in case Strowman shows up again.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Braun is so fucking good


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Was the ambulance spot really needed ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No blood no nothing. 
:vince

Braun's gonna shoot the van isn't he?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

razzathereaver said:


> They're still on Roman? :lmao


Was expecting Braun to show up again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns isn't going to SD now.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

THis crowd doesn't suck...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

the ambulance "lift" was the most absurd thing i've ever seen


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Segment of the night by far. Much better than the Seth segment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nanana hey hey goodbye :lmao


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Does WWE use real paramedics or are they actors?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> REALLY


That's what I said


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Is Vince really trying to get people to really feel sorry for Reigns? Think again... That shit was amazing :lol


He's always about the ultimate goal of being entertaining, and that certainly was.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd is so happy lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun metal as fuck.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd singing nay nay nay nay goodbye :lmao


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Lol, started the music so we couldn't hear the goodbye song


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> Maybe they want to repackage him and this is the way to do it.


Possible but kind of strange they'd repackage him after retiring Undertaker at Mania.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

OHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOO ohhhhh nooo, roman is about to get attack by braun at the hospital


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



JDP2016 said:


> You would have loved DX during the Attitude Era.


Would have? I did. They were childish but they weren't cringe-worthy embarrassing. Never saw HBK dab.

Dabbing wasn't cool 5 years ago and it isn't today.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You were there when beatdowns were a norm Cole... and people blew shit up. Just... fuck it. I can't anymore. This shit is too stupid.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Please Braun be the driver :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Crowd happy for the beatdown. Vince saying how do we kill them? Play Club music, genius


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The fans LOVED that.

- evil laugh

:ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well this means Roman ain't going to SD, cos there's no way he'll show up on SD tomorrow now lol.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

BEEEELLLLLLAAAAA!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope our intrepid reporter is fucking Braun. yes please.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Needed a new ambulance. Cuz the prop ambulance wasn't good enough


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Crowd is so happy lol


So are Vince and co.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I really love Sheamus and Cesaro as a tag team!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

That was better than Brock shoving that one-legged kid down the stairs!

Holy fuck, I haven't enjoyed a E segment that much since DB retired. And LOL! at the crowd with the "Na na na na hey hey goodbye".


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Like I said, the WWE are just swerving us.

Tomorrow people will arrive/traded to SD and not make much sense.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Na Na Na NA Na Good Bye! :lol :lol

You Roman marks going to tell me this Roman Face Mega Push has not failed now. When a monster heel kills the so called FOTC. And the crowd are cheering at the possiblity he killed him. That is how much the audience DESPISES Roman. He's done, he is just done.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> Possible but kind of strange they'd repackage him after retiring Undertaker at Mania.


Well after the boos got louder and reception worst they may want to have him return and be better booked as a face or maybe he comes back as a heel or tweener with a even more edge.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I can never remember a moment like this. Cole vs. English. Another brutal feud.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't even believe that. So clearly Roman can't be drafted, right?


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Why is Antonio Cesaro and Sheamus wearing kilts? They're not Scottish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Babyfaces who get a babyface reaction.

:mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Man, I love the Hardy Boyz!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Na na na!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

According to twitter, this was used to flip the ambulance.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brother Nero, Broken Matt, I'd knew you'd come.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah that Cesaro/Sheamus intro is not gonna last. Too much, too awkward.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh God, they’re going to ship AJ over in the main event segment aren’t they?

I mean, what’s left on this show. What’s the main event?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

They are building Strowman to face Lesnar. And they are doing a good job.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why were Sheamus & Cesaro wearing kilts or whatever? :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

That fucking pop and the new Hardy Boyz graphic


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

DELETE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh look there's other people involved in this match. A group of indistinguishable jobbers!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I've never seen, EVER, such a ridiculous discrepancy between storytelling on TV, and audience reaction. Would these assholes take a hint and not act like this is tremendously bad for the viewers, while 12.000 people chant "nananaaaaana hey hey hey goodbye"?

It's like watching two universes merging.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

the_hound said:


> OHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOO ohhhhh nooo, roman is about to get attack by braun at the hospital


Please no I'd die laughing


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Braun and now the Hardys!?

RAW is getting better!
:mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Graves still hating on Sampson :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Drifter?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Drifter?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> Well after the boos got louder and reception worst they may want to have him return and be better booked as a face or maybe he comes back as a heel or tweener with a even more edge.


Well, it is Reigns so he could show up next week :lol Anyway, time will tell


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

IT'S THE DRIFTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (El Vagabundo)


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN*



wwetna1 said:


> Well he was a strong man competitor scouted and praised by MArk Henry for his strength and power lifting. We have seen Henry flip vehicles before


Seriously. Mark Henry used to roll frying pans and shit. The Ambulence spot MIGHT have been fake, but if they wanted to actually do it, the only question is how much do you need to strip out to lighten it a little (I noticed immediately there was no medical shit in there).


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Who the fuck is that


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hear all those 'non-traditional' fans WWE.

Hope Styles stay on Smackdown and they bring Braun over to squash Orton.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drifter on Raw. :lmao

This roster is intriguing, not gonna lie.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Watch the Drifter be on SD tomorrow lol.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

ECW ECW ECW


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Elias Samson baybay!!!!!!!

He's here to DELETE!

DELETE 
DELETE 
DELETE


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Old school Hardy Boyz merch lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How does Jeff, the more extreme of the two, still move the way he does and yet Matt looks like he could shatter into a million pieces at any second?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

COREY AND THE DRIFTER REUNITED! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Oh God, they’re going to ship AJ over in the main event segment aren’t they?
> 
> I mean, what’s left on this show. What’s the main event?


Ambrose vs KO is likely the main event.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Na Na Na NA Na Good Bye! :lol :lol
> 
> You Roman marks going to tell me this Roman Face Mega Push has not failed now. When a monster heel kills the so called FOTC. And the crowd are cheering at the possiblity he killed him. That is how much the audience DESPISES Roman. He's done, he is just done.


But he is not done cause he is the #1 merch seller on the full time roster and is facing Brock next year at WM34 for the universal title.

How is he done?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why were Sheamus & Cesaro wearing kilts or whatever? :lol


They've been wearing them for a few weeks now....I don't get it either


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why were Sheamus & Cesaro wearing kilts or whatever? :lol


They wore them at Mania. Sheamus wears a suit and glasses like Swiss Superman. Cesaro honors Sheamus Irish heritage with the Piper kilt


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still mark for the Hardyz fuck the haters.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> Well, it is Reigns so he could show up next week :lol Anyway, time will tell


Yes it will.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> You Roman marks going to tell me this Roman Face Mega Push has not failed now. When a monster heel kills the so called FOTC. And the crowd are cheering at the possiblity he killed him. That is how much the audience DESPISES Roman. He's done, he is just done.


Amazing how some so called "smarks" just don't get it when it comes to Reigns. Do you seriously think that Vince was expecting people to not cheer for Braun while he did that beat down?

I love how you all act as if Vince is this mindless and irrational old man who makes decisions in a vacuum and without taking into account any data.


----------



## trmather (Feb 5, 2017)

So painfully obvious he didn't lift the ambulance over but then think about the DX express being blown up and the like.

They've always been awful at setting these things up but still, it worked to make Strowman look slightly menacing again after weeks/months of shit booking.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Still got goosebumps seeing Jeff Hardy back in WWE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is there anything left?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

saw roman reigns was on next and went for a crap and missed it all.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Austin Aries and TJ Perkins should have been the main event and gone for 10 more minutes. They stole the show tonight and walked away with it like candy from a baby. Balor was flat, Joe continues to not have a match, and the Hardy's aren't allowed to do their act on the mic.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

That was fucking gold ahahahaha. For the love of God, can somebody make a gif of Strowman pushing "Roman" off the ledge while on the stretcher. Can't remember being that entertained since probably the festival of friendship lmao.


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Matt Hardy hasn't aged well, dude looks like hes 70 years old.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I do wonder why the drifter showed up randomly.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MAtt and Jeff on the apron thinking shit Primo and Epico still work here?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate Matt Hardy's hair do!! Hated it in TNA and still hate it now!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

That was great. I lost it after Braun returned the second time. 

Arrive, Beat Down Roman, Leave, Repeat.

I'm so confused on how they are going to make up for taking so much from Smackdown. I know that Nakamura is on Smackdown, but..??

OMG The Drifter!! LOL at Graves going on his Drifter rant. I love Graves.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> They wore them at Mania. Sheamus wears a suit and glasses like Swiss Superman. Cesaro honors Sheamus Irish heritage with the Piper kilt


Except kilts are Scottish, not Irish...? :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THE DRIFT GOD !! ELIAS F*CKING SAMSON !!


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

whos the drifter? why is he here? That's kinda a cool gimmick. lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

No shit, they seem to have "non-traditional" fans in every city for three years now.

Do they get that the fans hating Reigns truly ARE the traditional fans?


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

reigns is superman and braun is doomsday. i get it vince.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Braun went overboard


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Amazing how some so called "smarks" just don't get it when it comes to Reigns. Do you seriously think that Vince was expecting people to not cheer for Braun while he did that beat down?
> 
> I love how you all act as if Vince is this mindless and irrational old man who makes decisions in a vacuum and without taking into account any data.


They probably thought the crowd really shoved it to Vince last week with Roman's 5 word promo. He knew what he was doing.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Is there anything left?


Ambrose vs. KO main event.


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

Why did geek Zayn beat The Miz?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh and I LOLed when Corey was like "oh no..." when he spotted The Drifter :lol His hatred of him was one of the funniest things on NXT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know if I'd say Vince loves these reactions for Reigns. If he did, WWE wouldn't edit boos out of his Youtube videos and especially that one time where the fan booed him and they edited it to make it look like the fan was cheering for him. :lol

I mean, come on.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> They are building Strowman to face Lesnar. And they are doing a good job.


Well, he should definitely take the title from him, what an MMA career compared to flipping an ambulance?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Did WWE really have to have Braun make the segment cartoon level ridiculous? I mean come on


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Raven was the original drifter gimmick. Just saying.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Oh God, they’re going to ship AJ over in the main event segment aren’t they?
> 
> I mean, what’s left on this show. What’s the main event?


I doubt it, actually. With most of SD's top full-time talent bar Orton going to Raw, and Seth and Roman also probably staying, AJ moving looks a lot less likely now.

But this is Vince, so who the fuck really knows.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Amazing how some so called "smarks" just don't get it when it comes to Reigns. Do you seriously think that Vince was expecting people to not cheer for Braun while he did that beat down?
> 
> I love how you all act as if Vince is this mindless and irrational old man who makes decisions in a vacuum and without taking into account any data.


Its amazing how some dont see this. Vince knows what he is doing. He is doing the same thing to Reigns what he did to cena but to a different extent.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't know if I'd say Vince loves these reactions for Reigns. If he did, WWE wouldn't edit boos out of his Youtube videos and especially that one time where the fan booed him and they edited it to make it look like the fan was cheering for him. :lol
> 
> I mean, come on.


Unless if Vince actually like people bitching about him muting them too :laugh:

I wouldn't put it past him


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

altreineirialx said:


> reigns is superman and braun is doomsday. i get it vince.


guess it wasn't that bad once you put it that way..

still, the stretcher off the ledge was a bit.. much

Reigns is amazing for agreeing to it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I think there's only Alexa Bliss left.

Will be interesting to see what SD get tomorrow night to rebuild.

Hoping for KO, Cesaro, Sheamus, ND and Charlotte.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Unless if Vince actually like people bitching about him muting them too :laugh:
> 
> I wouldn't put it past him


That doesn't make much sense.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't know if I'd say Vince loves these reactions for Reigns. If he did, WWE wouldn't edit boos out of his Youtube videos and especially that one time where the fan booed him and they edited it to make it look like the fan was cheering for him. :lol
> 
> I mean, come on.


At this point I think they realize the more they try and silence and spin the boos, the more people are going to boo. They're cultivating the boos because they know they're not gonna get cheers. And they're STILL gonna book him as the top face and play the controversy card.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KingCosmos said:


> Did WWE really have to have Braun make the segment cartoon level ridiculous? I mean come on


Kids are watching! Kids love cartoons.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> They've been wearing them for a few weeks now....I don't get it either


Cesaro comes out in a suit doing a James Bond intro, Shamus is so Irish his liver is a pot still. They combined the two into matching suits with black kilt bottoms and now they BOTH do the tear-away thing.

Its actually been interesting seeing how their intro has changed subtly as they've gelled.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

AV9160 said:


> Why did geek Zayn beat The Miz?


No idea.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> guess it wasn't that bad once you put it that way..
> 
> still, the stretcher off the ledge was a bit.. much
> 
> Reigns is amazing for agreeing to it


 And the ambulance was fine :lmao

You could hear the sound of machinery in the background. Braun didn't even look like he was struggling or putting much effort in :lmao

Segment was great, but those 2 spots took me out of it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> At this point I think they realize the more they try and silence and spin the boos, the more people are going to boo. They're cultivating the boos because they know they're not gonna get cheers. And they're STILL gonna book him as the top face and play the controversy card.


Okay. Then, I look forward to them stopping fucking around with his reactions on WWE's Youtube videos..

:mj


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Matt Hardy is awesome.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> I think there's only Alexa Bliss left.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what SD get tomorrow night to rebuild.
> 
> *Hoping for KO, Cesaro, Sheamus, ND and Charlotte.*


*
*

Cesaro and Sheamus are battling for the tag titles on RAW at Payback so doubt they come over, the rest I could see happening. Also maybe Brock Lesnar might be the big move from RAW to SDL.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Poetry in Motion into a Swanton over the top ... Fuck me


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think Jeff's look has changed at all since the last time he was in WWE :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Amazing how some so called "smarks" just don't get it when it comes to Reigns. Do you seriously think that Vince was expecting people to not cheer for Braun while he did that beat down?
> 
> I love how you all act as if Vince is this mindless and irrational old man who makes decisions in a vacuum and without taking into account any data.


Welllll, you can look at what he did with Daniel Bryan...turning him heel, not putting him in the Rumble and wanting him to face Sheamus at Wrestlemania instead of going for the title. I mean, do you think he'd have done that with Roman Reigns, a handpicked favorite?


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Except kilts are Scottish, not Irish...? :lol


All Celtic peoples wear kilts, even the Welsh and Cornish.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

AV9160 said:


> Why did geek Zayn beat The Miz?


Wait, what? Shows how much I pay attention to the show, but goodbye Miz being awesome. :crying:


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

My hype levels get cut to 10% whenever Cole tells me anything I'm about to see is "Going to be incredible".


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

So no Sheamus/Cesaro on SD?


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Na na na!


ffs sounds like i missed the segment of the year, because i was fixated on your sig


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Love it love it love it. I don't see how anyone can hate.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Hardys are perfect for the product right now. They've got nostalgia and they were part of the influence on the indy generation in WWE right now, so they can still do big spots and keep up with them.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Swanton has always been a thing of beauty!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Matt's Face! :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851618706329415681
At least she stays on SD


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

What's up with Matt's teeth? They don't look normal in his mouth.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cole really trying to say that's Poetry in Motion.. twice.. even when they showed him doing a Swanton in slow fucking motion lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah, Emma :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Dana reading a book on how to be a protege :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Okay. Then, I look forward to them stopping fucking around with his reactions on WWE's Youtube videos..
> 
> :mj


He'll come out to Attitude Era level of pop soon enough :lol Maybe pipe in cheers through the speakers like WCW used to do :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Emma and Dana works for me


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Jeff botched that swanton. Poor Epico. Or Primo. Whichever.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Matt throwing 1 audible "DELETE" out there. 
:banderas


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Watched the Rollins promo, almost wanted to puke. No edge at all, as it is to be expected with WWE faces. Just turn him heel again, for god's sake. I won't endure the pandering to the fans bullshit.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh, her book title is so cute.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Emma :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

EMMA! :homer :homer :homer


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Seems Owens, New Day and Enzo&Cass are going over to SD. Cass vs. Ellsworth. Hehe.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

Cant wait for Matt Hady to be fully broken again


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Emma! kada


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dana saying shes gotten better, bitch who you trying to convince lmfao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Imagine Lesnar, Reigns & Braun show up tomorrow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dana and Emma feud? Fucking hell I prefered the video packages than this fpalm

Dana saying she got better :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER

HES BACKSTAGE AT RAW, LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO HAPPEN, samckdown is well and truly fucked


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

God Dana and Nia need to go back to NXT.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Don't let Dana talk plz.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dana is standing up for herself. She isn't taking anyone's crap lol!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, Bayley promo next...ugh.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Dana Brooke is so manly.

Emma is hot as hell.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> And the ambulance was fine :lmao
> 
> You could hear the sound of machinery in the background. Braun didn't even look like he was struggling or putting much effort in :lmao
> 
> Segment was great, but those 2 spots took me out of it.


yea the ambulance lifting was a joke.. kinda negated everything else tbh

he should've stopped at the ambulance ledge shove which in the pg-world is a bit.. much


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NOT. A. BAYLEY. PROMO.... KILL. ME.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow Dana Brooke is ugly. Never looked at her this closely.

And here's Bayley ... Just love this girl.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

and all the Braun fans rejoiced and like smarks thought he really tipped over that ambulance.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Alexa next :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean back on Raw for a couple of hours and already main eventing again :lol I love it!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no not ugly Bayley


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> Imagine Lesnar, Reigns & Braun show up tomorrow.


I can see Lesnar and Strowman but not Reigns as he should be selling tonights beatdown and not comeback for atleast a month.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> Samoans have no good luck with ambulances. Reigns got his tipped over. Hogan and the nwo ran over Rock in one lol












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851618002860597248


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't think Jeff's look has changed at all since the last time he was in WWE


Look up Willow or Anti Christ of Professional Wrestling Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Styles stays on SD and they send Gallows and Anderson there and maybe Balor(?) to do a Club angle.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

This Dana promo. LOL. Is something wrong with her face, it looks like the surgeon farked up, when she talks. And why in the hell would Emma want her. Only makes her look weak.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


>


It's true. It's damn true.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Okay. Then, I look forward to them stopping fucking around with his reactions on WWE's Youtube videos..
> 
> :mj


That's what I'm saying though, they do that because they know it pisses people off, and they boo harder. And hey, if it does manipulate some people into liking him, they want that too.

They're just trying to magnify everyone's feelings on him right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This RAW has been so bad and now we will get a Bayley promo :fuckthis


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Tapping out.

Miz gets traded to Raw as a comedy character, gets laid out by Dean and jobs to Zayn. He's done for. One of the best, most entertaining and most consistent guys in WWE and they've put the ceiling above him. No way he gets any kind of push on Monday Night Shield.

Why though? He had a WWE Title run in his future on SDL, now he's just going to job until he retires.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New character for Reigns coming...hopefully.


----------



## EC3 • (Jul 31, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Wow Dana Brooke is ugly. Never looked at her this closely.
> 
> And here's Bayley ... Just love this girl.


I'd think girls with bigger muscles than me are ugly too bruh


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The Phenom. said:


> Imagine Lesnar, Reigns & Braun show up tomorrow.


Reigns is out for a few weeks, at least. He got destroyed. They're trying to take him off television for a while, which is why it was so overboard.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

There's a womens match and the main left.

SD seems safe now, no more big losses other than Alexa.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

When Jeff inevitably gets his monster singles push, Matt will be fucked without the BROKEN gimmick. They need to get on that shit right now and bring it in.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Will this be the time where the beautiful Alexa Bliss makes her Raw appearance!? :book


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't think anyone gives a flying fuck about Dana, honestly... Her body on point though :book


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Wow Dana Brooke is ugly. Never looked at her this closely.
> 
> And here's Bayley ... Just love this girl.


Wait. I agree Dana is pretty ugly.

But do you find Bayley actually hot?

Don't see anything attractive about her tbh.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Oh, Bayley promo next...ugh.


And they tease that before the commercial? Like, "Hey, if you needed to drop a big brick rather than a normal commercial piss break? Take the extra time. "


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

If the Queen does go the Smackdown, than Raw should be ALL ABOUT EMMA!!!!

If the Queen stays on Raw, than Smackdown should be ALL ABOUT EMMA!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I think Little Miss Bliss will make her presence felt in this match...maybe.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Reigns is out for a few weeks, at least. He got destroyed. They're trying to take him off television for a while, which is why it was so overboard.


Don't doubt the big dog. 

But yeah - you're right. I'm just losing my mind tonight trying to think who's going the other way.

I guess we'll just have to wait.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Tapping out.
> 
> Miz gets traded to Raw as a comedy character, gets laid out by Dean and jobs to Zayn. He's done for. One of the best, most entertaining and most consistent guys in WWE and they've put the ceiling above him. No way he gets any kind of push on Monday Night Shield.
> 
> Why though? He had a WWE Title run in his future on SDL, now he's just going to job until he retires.


You just ruined my night bro.

I can't dispute any of this. I want to, but I can't.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heel turn, maybe?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Amazing how some so called "smarks" just don't get it when it comes to Reigns. Do you seriously think that Vince was expecting people to not cheer for Braun while he did that beat down?
> 
> I love how you all act as if Vince is this mindless and irrational old man who makes decisions in a vacuum and without taking into account any data.


I know Vince thought "getting rid of Bryan, Ambrose, Ziggler and Wyatt in the Rumble might cause Reigns to get a little bit of backlash, but send The Rock out there and they'll forget all about it!"

....And they didn't.

He is an irrational old man, stop making excuses for what he's doing.


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

ElTerrible said:


> Wait, what? Shows how much I pay attention to the show, but goodbye Miz being awesome. :crying:


Yeah I'm heated. Hopefully this isn't a sign of things to come. 

I want them to give him his Intercontinental title back and just let him do his thing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> If the Queen does go the Smackdown, than Raw should be ALL ABOUT EMMA!!!!
> 
> If the Queen stays on Raw, than Smackdown should be ALL ABOUT EMMA!!!


Indeed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasha gets too much unwarrented hate up here for her looks, she's sexy af.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

EC3 • said:


> I'd think girls with bigger muscles than me are ugly too bruh


I work out five days a week and can break you in half, "bruh".


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sasha Banks ffs. :banderas


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ewww, ugly Sasha.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

heel turn


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Heel turn


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sasha heel turn inc.


----------



## DaBxx89 (Aug 22, 2016)

Here comes the horse's head. How immature of me.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Legit Boss :sashahi and Bayley HUGLIFE!!!! :Bayley


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Sasha Botch. Ugh, what a let down.

Oh No! They're gonna let ****** face talk??? Send out Braun!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sasha heel turn?


----------



## EC3 • (Jul 31, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I work out five days a week and can break you in half, "bruh".


Lmao sure thing m8


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

I smell the Sasha heel turn is imminent.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah she's definitely not turning on her. I mean of course not.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

:lol Graves shutting down Saxton


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

So Charlotte going to Smackdown.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a strong desire to mute this segment.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Bayleys ass looks way better in person ?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sasha has small tits


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sasha gets too much unwarrented hate up here for her looks, she's sexy af.


No she's not, she looks like a troll


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Does Sasha have a speech impediment or some shit? The way she pronounces words drives me insane


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sasha has bad thoughts on her mind.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sasha gets too much unwarrented hate up here for her looks, she's sexy af.


Agreed, not the prettiest face imo, but the rest is :homer

She is such a bad babyface promo though


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Do you smell that? 

A heel turn is in the air.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Sasha turns heel here, I'm pretty happy with how the Raw roster looks. :shrug Hell, I already am, regardless.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> I know Vince thought "getting rid of Bryan, Ambrose, Ziggler and Wyatt in the Rumble might cause Reigns to get a little bit of backlash, but send The Rock out there and they'll forget all about it!"
> 
> ....And they didn't.
> 
> He is an irrational old man, stop making excuses for what he's doing.


What they were doing with Reigns 2 years ago is not the same thing they are doing with him now. They have embraced the tweener role for him ever since the RAW after Mania last year.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

something 2 say said:


> ffs sounds like i missed the segment of the year, because i was fixated on your sig


It's what she do! Repped!

Obvious Sasha turn is obvious. "Best friends" I thought they hated each other?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

what did braun do i missed it


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Heel turn incoming.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is Sasha gonna turn heel tonight?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The female version of HBK and HHH tonight folks.... the heel turn is upon us...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, Sasha is turning heel for sure.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

DaBxx89 said:


> Here comes the horse's head. How immature of me.


Is this a Godfather reference, a 4 Horsewomen reference, or just saying Bayley's ugly?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

This crowd blows balls


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> You just ruined my night bro.
> 
> I can't dispute any of this. I want to, but I can't.


It's honestly depressing, it's not even an opinion, it's a fact that on Raw Miz isn't going to amount to anything. They proved that tonight when all he did was job twice, that's all he'll do on Raw with so many company favourites on the show. No way does HHH stop pushing one of his guys to push the Miz instead, even for one night.

This sucks so much.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Obvious heel turn coming here


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sasha's not even attempting to hide the heel turn


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> what did braun do i missed it


Pretty much murdered Roman Reigns 3 times in a row. It was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

30 minutes left for SD.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Sasha has small tits


So do you.


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Sasha has small tits


and a man's face.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

She about to turn on this bitch.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Man Bayley is really bland.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whenever Bayley gets on the mic, I just wanna fall asleep.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Bailey is fucking cringe.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope Sasha "Braun Strowmans" Bayley.

Please!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Every week it's the same thank you for beleiving in me speech.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Bayley and Sasha both have small titties.

I guess this is the "Reality Era"


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think Bayley has a Stone Cold pin on her shirt.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanking the crowd? This her last night on RAW?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Tapping out.
> 
> Miz gets traded to Raw as a comedy character, gets laid out by Dean and jobs to Zayn. He's done for. One of the best, most entertaining and most consistent guys in WWE and they've put the ceiling above him. No way he gets any kind of push on Monday Night Shield.
> 
> Why though? He had a WWE Title run in his future on SDL, now he's just going to job until he retires.


Miz was champ on a non-split roster early last year. He will be a mid card champ on Raw somewhere in this year whether it is IC or US champ. Hell I can see them having him heel it up and be a Matt Hardy and be the CW champ after lying about his weight even


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Agreed, not the prettiest face imo, but the rest is :homer
> 
> She is such a bad babyface promo though


I even think she has a really pretty face tbh :draper2


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sasha gets too much unwarrented hate up here for her looks, she's sexy af.


I don't like to post these cruel remarks ---- but facially, Sasha resembles a transgender, brah.

Maybe without makeup and wigs, she looks more womanly.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Bliss! :woolcock


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Alexa &#55357;&#56474;&#55357;&#56474;&#55357;&#56474;


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i fucking told you


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

yay


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn Alexa got a pretty decent pop


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alexa Bliss!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's Alexa.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No heel turn for Sasha.

:lmao


----------



## Varsity (Aug 5, 2016)

I love Braun even more now, didn't know it was possible.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

ALEXA!!!!!!! :yay


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

AngryConsumer said:


> Do you smell that?


Smells like purple haired ratchet.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh Shit !!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bliss! :mark:


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Another heel tease only to be delayed?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It's honestly depressing, it's not even an opinion, it's a fact that on Raw Miz isn't going to amount to anything. They proved that tonight when all he did was job twice, that's all he'll do on Raw with so many company favourites on the show. No way does HHH stop pushing one of his guys to push the Miz instead, even for one night.
> 
> This sucks so much.


Triple H and Steph will shit on him at some point, no doubt.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alexa!!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Smackdown absolutely pillaged


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

YES YES YES YES Alexa on Raw!!!!!! Nice pop for Alexa


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jesus christ.. Smackdown is just dumping everyone on RAW


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WTF with Sasha's accent?

Argh... Bliss to Raw :fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You always sound cheesy Bayley

Holy fuck Alexa got a bigger pop than both Bayley and Sasha wtf?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Blissful One :mark: 

Thank goodness she interrupted this.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LITTLE. MISS. BLISS! :homer :homer :homer

Damn... Bliss is about to burn both of these two on the microphone. :lol :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I wanna bury my face in her ass...All of their asses!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Alexa, lord


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Omg...Bliss deserves that pop so badly! She's amazing.

And dat booty my god. :banderas


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That pop for Bliss :bjpenn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexa is here to save this segment. Show em how to work a mic.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

There goes my favorite diva to crappy RAW


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Sasha, Alexa and Bayley without Charolette to carry them?

Disgusting!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, I get to see Alexa's ass on Raw every week?

I'm down.

:mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

What a reaction! :mark:


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> what did braun do i missed it


He picked up an ambulance and threw it at Reigns.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Bliss and Boss in the same ring!
wens3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> WTF with Sasha's accent?
> 
> Argh... Bliss to Raw :fpalm


Charlotte is going to SD.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Reigns is out for a few weeks, at least. He got destroyed. They're trying to take him off television for a while, which is why it was so overboard.


makes sense.. which is why the Reigns beatdown was so over the top

i just hope when he comes back he curbstomps everyone on a warpath


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Excuse me, I don't need your approval here."

THAT'S a heel, I don't even like Bliss that much but she's got that down.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SureUmm said:


> Eva MaRIHyse said:
> 
> 
> > It's honestly depressing, it's not even an opinion, it's a fact that on Raw Miz isn't going to amount to anything. They proved that tonight when all he did was job twice, that's all he'll do on Raw with so many company favourites on the show. No way does HHH stop pushing one of his guys to push the Miz instead, even for one night.
> ...


Eh, I think Vince really likes the Miz.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Moving Alexa is a smart move tbh. She's faced everyone on Smackdown. Her for Charlotte evens things out well.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Damn that might have been the loudest pop of the night. What is happening?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank God.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Alexa is way hotter than these two.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Blissful One speaking the truth and everyone loves it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Mickie too? Wow.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck, Mickey too?

That's got to be it..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AND Mickie :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mickie as well? Does SD have ANYBODY left? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow I predicted Bliss but didn't predict Mickie too.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Micky too. :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Alexa and Mickie on RAW.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Smackdown...is screwed.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Step aside......Bliss is in the house!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So Charlotte and Sasha to smackdown.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Mickie James looking like a housewife.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

I think Smackdown is the new OVW-FCW-NXT?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Mickie James too? Interesting...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Charlotte and Emma going to SD for Mickie and Alexa.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RAW is just gutting SmackDown's roster.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Bliss is such a great bitch.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Smackdown is just getting raped


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow they're just taking everyone worthwhile from Smackdown.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Man way too much movement going on


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Mickie still a heel?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Go ahead and call it the "Pissbreak" title and get it over with. Yawn..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God damn it... Alexa going to be buried on Raw?! Fucking hell.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

HiddenFlaw said:


> what did braun do i missed it


Murdered Roman Reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mickie, too?

:lol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

R.I.P. Smackdown.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Alexa does Sasha's gimmick 10x better.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol seriously who does SD have left?


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mickie getting... ZERO pop.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh, Raw's even got Mickie! :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MICKIE FUCKING JAMES! YES!


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Alexa Bliss :tripsscust


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I think it's safe to say AJ is staying. 

Hope I don't jinx it :side:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Fucking MILF ... MAgnus better watch it


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

OHHHHH GAWD FAT ASS IS BACK


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Who does SD get?

Asuka and Charlotte?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Maybe SDL gets Charlotte and Sasha.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Man if Alicia fox goes to SD it really is the Total divas division


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Omg Mickey too. These bitches are too much. 

:bbrown3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Yo Mickie James is dead man.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Im happy that Alexa is on Raw. It is much needed. Need to see Sasha/bayley in matches outside of the 3 (sasha, charlotte, bayley).


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Alexa and Sasha on the same brand :yay :fuckyeah @Legit BOSS


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Am I the only one who wants Nia to ride my member?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Someone needs to do a gif of that face Alexa Bliss just made.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Smackdown has been fucking _gutted_ of all its top talent tonight.

I'm just waiting for Styles' music to hit and I'll fucking rage when it does.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Damn, they put both my bae and Mickie James on raw? Wtf wwe


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Mickie still looks great.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Not ony is Little Miss Bliss hot she's also smart too.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Does anyone here think Bayley is the hottest one in the ring? Just be honest.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Fatty Nia to ruin the segment fpalm


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Nia Jax is terrible. Her voice is cringeworthy.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I love how Nia is "monster heel" but her theme is STILL poppy upbeat bullshit..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And now Nia makes her presence known. I don't know what to think anymore. Sasha has to turn heel now but it feels like they are pussy footing around for no reason.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nia Jax reminds me of Lesnar.

*Beats the shit out of someone in a convincing fashion*
Squeaky Voice: I am a mercenary!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose vs KO main event. Surely no more pillaging of SD's roster?..



Uptown King said:


> Maybe SDL gets Charlotte and Sasha.


 Fuck no.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Who does SD get?
> 
> *Asuka and Charlotte?*




Charlotte should be going to SDL, Asuka possibly.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Man I though Nia was gonna say Bitch instead of Bayley when she said the championship is hers.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

DWils said:


> Am I the only one who wants Nia to ride my member?


I think you'd die from the weight..


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bliss is so cute damn.

Hopefully Sasha & Charlotte move to SD tomorrow.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

All these feuds are going to be garbage without Charolette carrying them.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alexa reminds me so much of heel Trish.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

WTF NIA FUCK YOU


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Bliss and Mickie to RAW...I can dig it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RAW women's division hasn't been this good in a minute. Second best segment of the night.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> :lol seriously who does SD have left?


The next big thing, Mojo effing Rawley!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Smackdown gets Charlotte and lol Dana Brooks? :lmao

:lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’ll guess Charlotte and Emma going to Smackdown then.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh. Nia Jax as women's champ.

At least Bayley has gotten a decent match out of her in the past.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> And now Nia makes her presence known. I don't know what to think anymore. Sasha has to turn heel now but it feels like they are pussy footing around for no reason.


I wonder if they feel that Bayley has not taken off as they first anticipated and this is the reason why they haven't turned Sasha heel yet.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DWils said:


> Am I the only one who wants Nia to ride my member?


Not at all.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

So.....Jericho interference?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

That Bliss pop was great. Maybe it was the sheer surprise but she got a lot of love there.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Ambrose vs KO main event. Surely no more pillaging of SD's roster?..
> 
> Fuck no.


Who knows maybe AJ comes to RAW after all and decides he wants to go after KO and the U.S belt.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Something tells me AJ is going to be drafted at the end of the show, they cant just end with a midcard match


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Well I hope Naomi enjoyder her title reign. Charlotte will end it tomorrow and then we go straight into Charlotte vs. Becky, before Asuka comes in.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Does anyone here think Bayley is the hottest one in the ring? Just be honest.


Bayley is ugly dude, get your eyes checked


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Charlotte is going to SD.


 I knew it was happening, still don't like it.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well its safe to say that Charlottes going to Smackdown now. Explains why she lost to Nia Jax. Get ready for her confronting Naomi tomorrow night. lol


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

500lbs of Nia Jax. That's all muscle.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Fucking CUNT!!!!!! Going to Smackdown next month, now i don't get to see Alexa live.....FUCKSAKE!!!!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

If Charlotte is going to Smackdown, this must mean Asuka is getting a call up to Smackdown right?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Alexa Bliss is just so great. Simply blissful


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Who does SD get?
> 
> Asuka and Charlotte?


More like Sasha and Charlotte


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Was scared that Bayley and Sasha would talk for a long time. Segment was saved once Alexa showed up and Nia did her part really well as well.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Thread - THANK YOU BRAAAUUUUNNNNNNNN*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Vince is probably hoping that after that attack when Roman returns, the crowd will cheer him. Doubtful as they were chanting "you deserve it" to Roman.


As it was happening I'm just laughing, like, they're really dedicated to this babyface run huh? :lol


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

AJ to interfere in the match?.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> I think you'd die from the weight..


Death by snu snu?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Nia Jax is what Kharma was supposed to be.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Smackdown has been fucking _gutted_ of all its top talent tonight.
> 
> I'm just waiting for Styles' music to hit and I'll fucking rage when it does.


After what has happened to Smackdown tonight and AJ STILL gets moved to Raw I'll rage with you!


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

In a few weeks SD ratings plummet and internal sources report Vince blaming the wrestlers for not grabbing the brass ring or something like that


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Mickie James has the most amazing sexual vibe to her.

So fuckin sexy


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

:done


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That segment went better than I expected. Mainly because of Alexa.


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

BrotherNero said:


> AJ to interfere in the match?.


Let's hope not!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Jericho is actually there and interferes to cost KO :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> I wonder if they feel that Bayley has not taken off as they first anticipated and this is the reason why they haven't turned Sasha heel yet.


Maybe. If two women are going to Raw then surely two women are going to SD? Maybe Charlotte and Nia Jax are going to SD?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alexa on RAW could be fun.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They can't move Sasha to Smackdown. 

They're in the middle of a slow burn heel turn that'll lead to a big Bayley vs Sasha rivalry. How can they just kill that story?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I think SD is pretty safe with AJ staying now. I can't see him appearing now.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wouldn't it make more sense that Samson interferes in the match? Since he has been walking around all night?


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I am thinking that AJ is gonna interfere during Owens/Ambrose. Styles needs to be back on RAW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Maybe. If two women are going to Raw then surely two women are going to SD? Maybe Charlotte and Nia Jax are going to SD?


Charlotte and Nia could go there yes and continue their rivalry.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Amber B said:


> So Smackdown gets Charlotte and lol Dana Brooks? :lmao
> 
> :lmao


They should get Emma. Raw's division is crowded, she'd be the #2 heel on Smackdown easy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tommy-V said:


> :done


_*When you whip out the D and she likes what she sees.*_


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe Jax is going to smackdown and telling Bliss it's her place now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Loved that attack by Strowman, but how many times are they gonna recap it? :lol


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

MrJT said:


> Mickie James has the most amazing sexual vibe to her.
> 
> So fuckin sexy


Have you seen her porno?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They really going to show this whole beatdown again?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BRRRRAAAAUUUUNNN replay!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Joseph92 said:


> After what has happened to Smackdown tonight and AJ STILL gets moved to Raw I'll rage with you!


The weird part is that they just moved SD to Monday (Dean, Miz, Bray, Alexa, Styles?) and tomorrow they´ll move Raw (Owens, Rollins, Reigns, Braun, Charlotte) to Tuesday.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> I think you'd die from the weight..


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Bliss finally have her reunion with Nia Jax. If Nia is behind Bliss , she has a leg up over everyone else.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Charlotte is moving for sure. She has nothing to do right now. 

The second one might be Emma (or Dana, or both since Nikki is gone as well). The other women are pretty much fighting each other.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Have you seen her porno?


No i saw her nudes tho


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

ChairShot90 said:


> I am thinking that AJ is gonna interfere during Owens/Ambrose. Styles needs to be back on RAW.


No, he doesn't.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Roman Reigns multiple injuries, but will still overcome the odds to beat Strowman at Payback. lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha thats all he suffered oh gimmie fucking pease


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

MrJT said:


> No i saw her nudes tho


She did a porno with a black dude in a locker room.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ambrose is 6-0 vs Owens winning clean every time. I have a feeling Ambrose goes 7-0 here thanks to returning Chris Jericho.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I think it is safe to say they written Regins off the air for a while.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Loved that attack by Strowman, but how many times are they gonna recap it? :lol


Till you feel for Roman......


BRRRRAAAAUUUUNNN!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

:lol

DID YOU GUYS SEE THE SD ROSTER ON THAT PROMO?

Hilarious....tomorrow should be good though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor
New Day
Charlotte
Nia

All probably going to SD.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Roman should have a ruptured spleen, at least.

Damn you WWE, you almost went all the way.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That's it.... we'll see you in 2-4 weeks Roman... FFS

SMH.. this was your chance to write Reigns off 6-12 months and give him a new character Vince.. and you give him a papercut?

Fugg outta here...

Send Strowman to the hospital ala Stone Cold/Vince to finish the job then!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The current size difference between the rosters of Raw and SmackDown :lmao

Guess Styles is staying put though.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Smackdwon side of the that graphic is so sad.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Here comes tubby


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Have you seen her porno?


I thought everybody knew that wasn't Mickie?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Alexa and Mickie about to give everyone speaking lessons.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hell, Vince may show up at SDL tomorrow night and be like... nah, we're good here. 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

When they invent a word, they repeat it so often until really everybody is sick of it.
Say Superstar Shakeup again, Cole, and I'll send Strowman.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

>They show the roster picture with Angle and Bryan they've been using to promo the shake-up
>Its updated with all the new arrivals to Raw
>The Smackdown roster is now TINY


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Hmm...KO still booked for Payback.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Balor
> New Day
> Charlotte
> Nia
> ...


That don't make up for all Smackdown has lost.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

So no one thinks Asuka might get a call up?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jericho or some SD talent will interfere on this.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The exciting part about a mandatory rematch clause is that it's mandatory and mandatory things are always super fun.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

SureUmm said:


> Roman should have a ruptured spleen, at least.
> 
> Damn you WWE, you almost went all the way.


R2 will show up tomorrow night with taped ribs and a hello kitty band-aid.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Balor
> New Day
> Charlotte
> Nia
> ...


I'd say Emma over Nia. She seems set on Bayley.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Would be funny, if Bryan just drafted everybody back tomorrow.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

SD are going to really miss Bliss.

She's absolutely fantastic. I guess Charlotte helps though. They're the two best women on the roster. Sasha right behind them in my opinion.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can see: 
Zayn
Owens 
New Day 
Charlotte 
Emma 
Someone like Seth, Balor etc.

All moving tomorrow.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

I think it's much more likely Charlotte gave Nia the win to boost her up for the upcoming feud with Bayley. Smackdown is going to get Charlotte and maybe and irrelevant supporting player or two. Asuka is likely stuck in NXT at least until the summer.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> So no one thinks Asuka might get a call up?


Not a chance she's stuck in nxt for a while yet


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> That don't make up for all Smackdown has lost.


I think Anderson and Gallows go there as well. We'll see tomorrow but those seem the most likely to go as far as I see.


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

Owens, Zayn, and Balor are a special kind of trash. They should all be sent to NXT. I can only hope that at least two of them are going to SmackDown.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Balor, Reigns (though maybe not considering it seems unlikely he'll be able to show up tomorrow night), Owens, Zayn and New Day would make for a decent draft for SDL. I'm not a particular fan of either Reigns or Balor but they would at least help increase the size of the main event scene.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lewdog1976 said:


> She did a porno with a black dude in a locker room.


Wasn't her.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> That don't make up for all Smackdown has lost.


I'm so tired of people hyping boring Balor. I wish these stupid Balor marks would leave. Balor sucks and so does New Day. That would make Smackdown unwatchable.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

At least Rusev seems clear to head there and seeing how SD's almost entire singles heel scene just got completely ransacked, they should have no choice but to give Rusev a fresh start and elevate Rusev to a big role

edit: Owens pretty much guaranteed to go to SD at this point I figure that much.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Let's go Deano :mark:

Dean already seems more motivated now he's back on Raw.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Last week it was 3 ROH guys and a New Japan guy closing the show. Now we got ROH vs CZW! Damn, this ain't Hogan's WWF anymore!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

AV9160 said:


> Owens, Zayn, and Balor are a special kind of trash. They should all be sent to NXT. I can only hope that at least two of them are going to SmackDown.


You clearly have no idea what talent is


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Pretty confident that

Rollins
Owens
Charlotte
New Day
Enzo&Cass
Rusev

are moving tomorrow.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

:lmao :lmao

Regardless, Smackdown will end up with Balor, Zayn, Kevin Owens, New Day, Charlotte, Enzo and Cass. However a main event scene of Balor, Orton, Nakamura, AJ? and Owens is incredibly weak and its not like they'd have any mid-carders that are knocking on the door of the main event scene besides Corbin.

Looks like for the next year Smackdown well and truly is going to have to be the brand the AJ Styles carries.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> Pretty confident that
> 
> Rollins
> Owens
> ...


Very doubtful on Seth after tonight's segment. He's feuding with Joe.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Even though KO is booked for Payback I think he'll be a big name going over to SD. 
Enzo and Cass
Sami Zayn
Charlotte
New Day
Emma
Possibly Balor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> Pretty confident that
> 
> Rollins
> 
> are moving tomorrow.


Rollins is not moving after that segment they did.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Roxinius said:


> Not a chance she's stuck in nxt for a while yet


That Smackdown womens division is looking pretty light though, even if you add Charlotte and another name. We will see tomorrow


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

WrestlingOracle said:


> At least Rusev seems clear to head there and seeing how SD's almost entire singles heel scene just got completely ransacked, they should have no choice but to give Rusev a fresh start and elevate Rusev to a big role
> 
> edit: Owens pretty much guaranteed to go to SD at this point I figure that much.


How much longer is Big Ru out with that shoulder surgery?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Phenom. said:


> She's absolutely fantastic. I guess Charlotte helps though. They're the two best women on the roster.


Can you point me to Bliss' top 3 matches? I wanna know what all the hype is about.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> Pretty confident that
> 
> Rollins
> Owens
> ...


Did you see Rollins' segment tonight? He's not going anywhere.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Shakin' All Over*



Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> Fixed


.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> At least Rusev seems clear to head there and seeing how SD's almost entire singles heel scene just got completely ransacked, they should have no choice but to give Rusev a fresh start and elevate Rusev to a big role
> 
> edit: Owens pretty much guaranteed to go to SD at this point I figure that much.


I totally forgot about Rusev. Wow. But you are probably right.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm going to assume that Kurt Angle wanted Dean on Raw cos I doubt Stephanie would have, she hates all ex Shield members :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Disappointed with the show, so much promise but still sucked.

Poor Miz doesn't have a chance.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ElTerrible said:


> Pretty confident that
> 
> Rollins
> Owens
> ...


Kurt Angle said Rollins is not going anywhere earlier tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Can you point me to Bliss' top 3 matches? I wanna know what all the hype is about.


She doesn't have a top 3 and that's coming from someone who considers himself a Bliss fan.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

So they reuinted Eric Rowan with Bray Wyatt for a week. How funny is that?


----------



## TBreeze (Jun 23, 2016)

So happy I don't have to see Ambrose on Smackdown anymore.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins is not moving after that segment they did.


Okay didn´t see that one. Well they could move Joe, too.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I absolutely hate how Ambrose works. So not believable and so non-athletic.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

mobels said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Regardless, Smackdown will end up with Balor, Zayn, Kevin Owens, New Day, Charlotte, Enzo and Cass. However a main event scene of Balor, Orton, Nakamura, AJ? and Owens is incredibly weak and its not like they'd have any mid-carders that are knocking on the door of the main event scene besides Corbin.
> 
> Looks like for the next year Smackdown well and truly is going to have to be the brand the AJ Styles carries.


With the Drifter showing up on RAW, it could be possible that there's more NXT call ups for tomorrow night


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Can you point me to Bliss' top 3 matches? I wanna know what all the hype is about.


I think she had a good title reign, a few good matches in there. I'll have to look through.

But the beauty of Bliss is not so much in the ring but the way that she draws you in. She's a natural on the mic and feeding off the crowd in my opinion. She makes you care about the matches she's in, even if they're not technical masterpieces.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> Can you point me to Bliss' top 3 matches? I wanna know what all the hype is about.


Honestly she doesn't have any good matches. People overrate her.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a shit way to finish a shit show, quite fitting.

Braun by far tonight's MVP.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Okay didn´t see that one. Well they could move Joe, too.


Yay! A boring sumo wrestler.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> SD are going to really miss Bliss.
> 
> She's absolutely fantastic. I guess Charlotte helps though. They're the two best women on the roster. Sasha right behind them in my opinion.



Probably help bliss to be on raw since naomi will ruin the women's division on SD. Bliss has her bff nia jax back on raw. Can't wait for them to do a Q & A again on facebook.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So if KO is the champion of the USA, what does that make Dean as the Intercontinental Champion? :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh lord Owens is the face of America. The face that runs the place will be the new Sami Zayn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> Alexa and Sasha on the same brand :yay :fuckyeah @Legit BOSS


*It's official :drose*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The crowd is dead. :lol Who wants to watch two crappy jobbers main event?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

mobels said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Regardless, Smackdown will end up with Balor, Zayn, Kevin Owens, New Day, Charlotte, Enzo and Cass. However a main event scene of Balor, Orton, Nakamura, AJ? and Owens is incredibly weak and its not like they'd have any mid-carders that are knocking on the door of the main event scene besides Corbin.
> 
> Looks like for the next year Smackdown well and truly is going to have to be the brand the AJ Styles carries.


If they get Rusev (as they should), then he can viably help Smackdown's main-event scene. They may also get Sami Zayn too.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> Fixed





Stinger Fan said:


> With the Drifter showing up on RAW, it could be possible that there's more NXT call ups for tomorrow night


Holding out for Itami on SDL.


----------



## DanBrown (Mar 1, 2017)

Maybe Brock to smackdown?

Brays on raw but still facing orton soooo...


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Just realised that dean and renee are now going to be seperated


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

I wonder if Ambrose wears Duluth Trading Company ballerina jeans?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *It's official :drose*


Yeah but too bad Charlotte is most likely going to SD. We won't have the Haitch Trinity on a single brand


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> She doesn't have a top 3 and that's coming from someone who considers himself a Bliss fan.


This. This little kernel of honesty is all I ever wanted from a fan club......

Rep you sir, rep you.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean falling into the crowd :lmao Wish that had happened when I was front row at SD last week LOL.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> With the Drifter showing up on RAW, it could be possible that there's more NXT call ups for tomorrow night


There's no one in NXT that's worth anything in the main-event scene besides Roode atm, and he's not going to be called up for a while. The only people that could possibly be moved up is Almas - who'll do decently in the mid-card and possibly DIY to beef up the tag division.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Some fuckery has to happen here, right?

They can't let one champion go over clean here.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Just realised that dean and renee are now going to be seperated


I have a feeling Ambrose is a swerve and will go back to SD tomorrow.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd has been quiet tonight.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

What's the point of this match, I could careless


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Honestly she doesn't have any good matches. People overrate her.


can you name me the top 3 matches of trish ? or Lita ? Yet they are considered legends ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a nice lariat there from Deano.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What a lariat by Dean :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So if KO is the champion of the USA, what does that make Dean as the Intercontinental Champion? :lol


intercontinental
[in-ter-kon-tn-en-tl]

1.
between or among continents; involving two or more continents:
intercontinental trade.
2.
traveling or capable of traveling between continents:


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Rollins should still get traded imo despite what Kurt said, along with Sami Zayn, Cesaro and Sheamus, Charlotte and Emma, The New Day and Kevin Owens.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Yay! A boring sumo wrestler.


Last time I checked, sumo wrestlers don't enzuigiri.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That's the right move to steal from Nigel.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I was running and came back home. Do they really draft Bray yo Raw? Tell me is a bad joke, please.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Headliner said:


> intercontinental
> [in-ter-kon-tn-en-tl]
> 
> 1.
> ...


Or it could be a verb... like when you eat a Continental Breakfast at the hotel. :hmmm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd wants Jericho.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Pop-up powerbomb without the ropes = no fuego.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm so bored


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Leather Rebel said:


> I was running and came back home. Do they really draft Bray yo Raw? Tell me is a bad joke, please.


It's true.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO never beats Ambrose... NEVER.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is that now, Dean is 7-0 against KO now? :lmao KO just can't beat him!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KO is still Ambrose's bitch


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Maryse looks SO MUCH BETTER with black hair.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Buried him :ha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dirty Deeds is the most protected finisher in the company.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm going to assume that Kurt Angle wanted Dean on Raw cos I doubt Stephanie would have, she hates all ex Shield members :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

I wish Ambrose would go away. What a shame he's on Raw (I don't watch SD, so it was great that he was there)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Match finished alright, crowd sucked tho

THE GOAT Y2J !!!!


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Is styles safe or is has he moved.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Raw is over? AJ stays on Smackdown!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dean beats KO again :ha

If these are the trades, I think SD will be fine as long as they get one of Reigns or Rollins.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jerigoat :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

All the (presumable) Smackdown trades taking losses on their way out.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jericho :mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Intercontinental champion in the champion of North and South America.

But not Central America, I guess.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I like both guys, but what a terrible match with a terrible result.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jericho a got new layout on stage. I didn't recognize him. 

At least SD still has AJ.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

AJ is safe on Smackdown!! Thank god!!!


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

STYLES IS SAFE!!! :mark:


----------



## TBreeze (Jun 23, 2016)

The talentless fringe strikes again.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Soak it in maaaaaaaan


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

AJ is SAFE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AJ stays on Smackdown :rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ambrose hater's tears are always so salty.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Finger!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssssss 
AJ stays on smackdown wens3

Nakamura v Styles at next years Wrestlemania could very happen wens3


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

If SD women end up being Charlotte, Becky, Natalya, Emma, Naomi, probably eventually Asuka and Carmella, the matches should be something to look forward to. Most likely they'll get a lot more time and focus in the grand scheme of things as well because Charlotte.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

AJ STYLES SURVIVES THE SUPERSTAR SHAKEUP! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> AJ is safe on Smackdown!! Thank god!!!


I was worried there for a sec tbh


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I've said it a few times I'll say it again.. Bray might as well just leave WWE, hell's bells they couldn't use his character close to right on the show NOT written by mentally challenged zoo animals.. He's done on Raw. Worst news coming home.. Damn.. just Damn..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Raw is over no more SDLive guys coming , Styles, Cena, Orton stay in blue


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- The Miz/Maryse/Dean Ambrose segment

- Kurt Angle/Sami Zayn/The Miz/Maryse backstage segment

- Neville/TJ Perkins/Austin Aries backstage segment

- TJ Perkin's heel turn + attack on Austin Aries

- Seth Rollins/Kurt Angle/Samoa Joe segment + brawl

- Roman Reigns backstage interview segment + Braun Strowman destroying him ( :banderas )

- Sasha Banks/Bayley/Alexa Bliss/Mickie James/Nia Jax segment + brawl

- Kevin Owens vs Dean Ambrose + Chris Jericho's post-attack


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes!!! My favorite wrestler AJ is safe!!! :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ is safe :sodone

Enjoy not having one of your favorites hold a title for the next year @Tyrion Lannister :lmao


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

AJ SURVIVED!!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

AJ stays on Smackdown at least. I gladly accept all the other guys going to Raw if that means AJ stay in the house he built. :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

razzathereaver said:


> STYLES IS SAFE!!! :mark:


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

That means... AJ vs nakamura is happening!!!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

AJ still on smackdown!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> The Intercontinental champion in the champion of North and South America.
> 
> But not Central America, I guess.


I maybe over thinking it a little.. but shouldn't that be intrAcontenitnal champion if it's for "The Americas"


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Therapy said:


> AJ is safe on Smackdown!! Thank god!!!


When Raw got both Ambrose and Bray. I figured AJ was safe. I wonder if Balor goes to Smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Owens is going to SD so Uncle Dean-O winning was kinda obvious. 

Owens, Rollins and maybe even Balor has to go to SD to prevent them from getting screwed in this ordeal.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL at the end of show. First time in history, everybody was hoping the big star will not come out at the end and the show is over. :grin2:


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

AJ will continue to be THE FACE THAT RUNS THE PLACE on SDL :hbk1
Kevin has lost so is obvious he'll go on SDL.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ survived!!! Yes yes yes


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

Roxinius said:


> You clearly have no idea what talent is


Balor is garbage. Not getting into him anymore. 

Sami Zayn is a geek. 

Kevin Owens is fat and belongs working the counter at Gamestop. Overrated on the mic. He just panders to smarks. When he talks it sounds like he's out of breath. Has to wear a shirt to cover his gut.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is Owen going to Smackdown? I just can'e see Raw habing both the US title and Intercontinental title on the same show.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> I've said it a few times I'll say it again.. Bray might as well just leave WWE, hell's bells they couldn't use his character close to right on the show NOT written by mentally challenged zoo animals...


That would be amazing if he left because he sucks


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I think after this Raw, we could narrow it down to who's going to SD tomorrow:

Reigns/Balor
Kevin Owens
Y2J?
Sami Zayn
Rusev + Lana
The New Day
The Club
Charlotte
Sasha or Emma.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

C'mon why couldn't they let Jericho lift an ambulance?!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Tag team match going on right now Rollins & Jericho vs Owens and Samoa joe


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

One Winged Angel said:


> AJ is safe :sodone
> 
> Enjoy not having one of your favorites hold a title for the next year @Tyrion Lannister :lmao


Don't be cruel, man. That could had been AJ (thank god is not).


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

AV9160 said:


> Balor is garbage. Not getting into him anymore.
> 
> Sami Zayn is a geek.
> 
> Kevin Owens is fat and belongs working the counter at Gamestop. Overrated on the mic. He just panders to smarks. When he talks it sounds like he's out of breath. Has to wear a shirt to cover his gut.


This guy gets it! Leave wrestling to actual stars like Brock, AJ, Cena and Reigns.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Be funny as hell if SD turns all their "new additions" into stars again while Raw continues it's mediocrity. Remember the draft? Everyone, me included, thought Raw got everything they wanted last time.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The face that runs the place will continue to run smackdown


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm relieved that AJ is staying on Smackdown. Personally I'll only miss Miz out of all who got drafted to Raw tonight but Smackdown lost a lot of star power. To balance things out Smackdown needs Charlotte, Zayn, Cesaro, Balor and The Club at the very least. Most of those names don't carry a lot of star power but it gives Smackdown a lot to work with and I think they can all be built up.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> I maybe over thinking it a little.. but shouldn't that be intrAcontenitnal champion if it's for "The Americas"


Inter- means between, intra- means within.

So...I think you're right?


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh shit is Alexa on Raw??

I took a nap didn't see it happening.

Is she officially on Raw?


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Owens is going to SD so Uncle Dean-O winning was kinda obvious.
> 
> Owens, Rollins and maybe even Balor has to go to SD to prevent them from getting screwed in this ordeal.


They'll switch Reigns to SmackDown, but it'll be a few weeks from now when he's "Back from injury" so that he can get a modest pop due to people's surprise.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So unless Roman makes a miraculous recovery and shows up on SD tomorrow, or they're swerving us and Seth DOES go to SD, I have no reason to watch that show anymore. Or at least, no reason to get excited anymore :shrug

I liked Raw's ending. Deano got a win and Jericho got KO :mark:


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Nakamura, AJ, Cena, Orton, and most likely Owens on the same roster together Bay Beee!!!


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Leather Rebel said:


> AJ stays on Smackdown at least. I gladly accept all the other guys going to Raw if that means AJ stay in the house he built. :mark


The rock built that house called smackdown. AJ Styles just remodeled it.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Come on, guys. There's NO WAY that they draft Reigns to Smackdown without taking his revenge on Strawman. Except, maybe, if both of them go to the blue show.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Owens jobbed, which means he's clearly going to Smackdown. Just like Ambrose jobbed to Corbin last week to put him over before he left. Charlotte and New Day also jobbed, so we know there going to Smackdown as well. My guess is Finn Balor goes to Smackdown tomorrow. Since he doesn't have a storyline right now.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Club, New Day, Charlotte, Summer (manage Dolph), and possibly Neville (and 205 live) go to SD. I mean SD did try to win the CW division before as a whole.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

KO still can't get over Deano , record must be like 10-0 to deano by now.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

marshal99 said:


> can you name me the top 3 matches of trish ? or Lita ? Yet they are considered legends ?


I thought Trish's match with Mickie James at WM 22 was good..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Leather Rebel said:


> Don't be cruel, man. That could had been AJ (thank god is not).


 He said one benefit of AJ going to Raw was him not holding the title.

He can :suckit

Bray and Ambrose on the same show as Brock and Roman :ha


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So basically The Awesome One, The Blissful One, and The French Canadian Goddess are the only major losses for Smackdown.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

With Miz TV going to Raw, and Owens going to SD it kinda makes sense to move Jericho, too. So that´s

Owens
Charlotte
New Day
Enzo&Cass
Jericho


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Thank god Styles stays on SD. They already got raped hard, that would be too much. I guess with Wyatt on Raw. Styles gets his title back eventually. Do we really think SD is going to get some good trades? Probably not. Sami is prob going to SD. Owens too. Prob Balor. I thought the womans segment was very strong. Booked pretty good. Bliss got one of the biggest pops of the night. And schooled Bayley and Sasha on how to work a crowd, and a mic. I liked the tease of her and Nia. Adding Mickie was great too. Gives the Raw Womans Div tons of cred. Mean While on SD Live, you got Carmella, Naomi, and Elsworth.. Oh and Becky, but hardly anyone remembers her these days. I compltely forgot about her LOL. With Charlotte around don't see Naomi holding onto that belt for that long. 

Overall pretty dissapointing shake up. And Raw. Some good stuff. Clear stand out the brutal Strowman beating of Roman.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

But thank god AJ stays on SD. I'm glad they didn't move him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Of Anger Juno said:


> The rock built that house called smackdown. AJ Styles just remodeled it.


 SD has been dead for years. AJ with Miz, Ambrose, Orton and Bray did rebuild it.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

One Winged Angel said:


> He said one benefit of AJ going to Raw was him not holding the title.
> 
> He can :suckit
> 
> Bray and Ambrose on the same show as Brock and Roman :ha


Really? Well... in that case, in your face, dood!

Who I'm kidding? Bray in Raw breaks my heart.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So unless Roman makes a miraculous recovery and shows up on SD tomorrow, or they're swerving us and Seth DOES go to SD, I have no reason to watch that show anymore. Or at least, no reason to get excited anymore :shrug
> 
> I liked Raw's ending. Deano got a win and Jericho got KO :mark:


No, neither Roman nor Rollins will SEEM to go to SD, but then it will be revealed that Roman was traded when he's back from injury.

The fact that he just shows up one night as a surprise will be a gambit to get him some love.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

0-7 against Dean Ambrose is better than being 0-3 against Sami Zayn like Rusev is.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Very doubtful on Seth after tonight's segment. He's feuding with Joe.


Not to mention, Raw obviously has more content to fill and currently has the whole Shield in their back pocket for if nothing else filling throw-away main events and segments for time eating (we know unlike SD Raw loves to tag for ME). All 3 currently the same alignment.

In fact, should WWE ever go the route: Raw has a low-key nice tag team mix right now even assuming E&C and the Club leave

Any Shield combination
Hardy Boyz
Revival
perhaps down the line Joe and Owens
Sheamus and Cesaro
New Day
Slater and Rhyno for comedy
occasionally Rowan and Bray


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> Inter- means between, intra- means within.
> 
> So...I think you're right?


I mean really, wouldn't "IntERcontinental" champion just be the "World" champion? I mean, unless the "World" champion is getting in to bodies of water, then I suppose it's different. :hmmm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I would like Braun to stay away from Wyatt to be honest. He has been doing so well since being separated from Wyatt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah but too bad Charlotte is most likely going to SD. We won't have the Haitch Trinity on a single brand


*I'm just glad that I don't have to watch SD's trash division anymore. Sasha vs. Alexa in a shoot should be really good.*


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

I really would like Reigns or Balor to go to Smackdown. Reigns in particular would make for great television. Let's be honest, the WWE Championship is more important than the Universal one anyway.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Right guy won the main event.

Not that it matters. This shake up won't prevent either show from sucking hairy Armenian testicles.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

wwetna1 said:


> The Club, New Day, Charlotte, Summer (manage Dolph), and possibly Neville (and 205 live) go to SD. I mean SD did try to win the CW division before as a whole.


Nah they moved Kalisto and Crews, the only midgets on SD to Raw, which clearly means the CW title stays there.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Unca_Laguna said:


> No, neither Roman nor Rollins will SEEM to go to SD, but then it will be revealed that Roman was traded when he's back from injury.


I think this is possible for Roman. Weird, though, that he and Braun are supposed to have a match at Payback and there was a confusing thing Bray said about he and Randy having a match there, too.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

So SD could get the following,

Charlotte 
Emma or Dana 
New Day or Anderson and Gallows (I prefer the latter since the new day will most likely hog the tag team scene like they did last year plus I want the club stable running wild on SD!)
Zayn
Kevin Owens
And 
Finn Balor

Not bad. I guess.. SDL is sounding more like indy smark wet dream. Nothing wrong with that of course.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> The Club, New Day, Charlotte, Summer (manage Dolph), and possibly Neville (and 205 live) go to SD. I mean SD did try to win the CW division before as a whole.


The attempt to "win" the cruiserweight division was a farce. They're on Raw because the show is an hour longer, and then 205 live is broadcast from the same arena as Smackdown for one hour after they go off of USA.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Braun vs Roman at Payback will now be an ambulance match which Roman will win, you all know this right?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

God Of Anger Juno said:


> So SD could get the following,
> 
> Charlotte
> Emma or Dana
> ...


How's SD gonna have Balor with that Wyatt promo to him tonight?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

AV9160 said:


> Balor is garbage. Not getting into him anymore.
> 
> Sami Zayn is a geek.
> 
> Kevin Owens is fat and belongs working the counter at Gamestop. Overrated on the mic. He just panders to smarks. When he talks it sounds like he's out of breath. Has to wear a shirt to cover his gut.


Refer to my previous statement about you


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Braun vs Roman at Payback will now be an ambulance match which Roman will win, you all know this right?


Shit, with they way they made Braun out tonight, Roman could run over him with an ambulance and Strowman would shrug it off and go for a pin.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

So who is going SDL? I Personally think it's going to be
Jericho
KO
Balor
Charlotte
Enzo/Cass
Sasha


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

That "Babyface" turn from Braun Strowman. :yay2 Can Roman Reigns sell his injury up until SummerSlam 2017? Please? :angel

This also needs to be a "Negged" GIF though.









And, AJ "GOAT" Styles is saved from Raw! YES. :aj3 And, farewell (for now), Alexa Bliss. :cry


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Leather Rebel said:


> Come on, guys. There's NO WAY that they draft Reigns to Smackdown without taking his revenge on Strawman. Except, maybe, if both of them go to the blue show.



Yeah Smackdown getting Balor, Owens, New Day, Enzo and Cass, Charlotte, Emma I'm guessing. So rosters would look like this....


Raw with Brock as part-time

Face
Reigns
Rollins
Ambrose
Zayn


Heel
Strowman
Joe
Wyatt
Miz

Tag-Revival, Hardy Boyz, Cesaro/Sheamus, Slater/Rhino, Gallows/Anderson, Shinning Stars, Golden Truth

Woman-Bayley, Sasha Banks, Nia Jax, Alexa Bliss, Mickie James, Dana Brooke

Smackdown with Cena as part-time

Face
Orton
Balor
Nakumara
Tye Dillinger

Heel
AJ
Owens
Corbin
Ziggler

Woman-Charlotte, Naomi, Becky Lynch, Natalya, Carmella, Emma

Tag Team-New Day, Enzo/Cass, Uso's, American Alpha, Breezedango, Ascention


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Asmodeus said:


> How's SD gonna have Balor with that Wyatt promo to him tonight?


Same reason as to why Bray Wyatt is still facing Randy Orton even though his rematch should be nulled and void after tonight?

Quite frankly I rather send Cesaro to SDL than Balor.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

God Of Anger Juno said:


> Same reason as to why Bray Wyatt is still facing Randy Orton even though his rematch should be nulled and void after tonight?
> 
> Quite frankly I rather send Cesaro to SDL than Balor.


Except Bray told him after I face Randy at Payback, I'll be coming for you. If Balor's on SD after Payback, Bray can't try to get at him.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Braun vs Roman at Payback will now be an ambulance match which Roman will win, you all know this right?


Cole mentioned Roman having broken ribs and separated shoulder on commentary which is likely a built-in excuse so Roman can take an L for once.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Vince Russo is burying RAW as we speak. He fell asleep watching it! :lol

This review is brought to you by TrueCar. Changing How Cars Are Sold.

- Vic


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ambrose to RAW? :cry As a big fan, I'm not high on this move. If they keep Seth & Reigns on RAW, hopefully Dean turns and becomes the top heel. Short of that, the poor guy is probably screwed. Looks like I don't have much reason to watch SD anymore in any case unless they get Sasha or something.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Weird ambrose is scheduled to sign autographs on April 18th in Louisville before Smackdown that night.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Asmodeus said:


> Except Bray told him after I face Randy at Payback, I'll be coming for you. If Balor's on SD after Payback, Bray can't try to get at him.


Well I didn't watched Raw so I had no idea of what was said. I only kept up because I kept creeping up on the discussion thread my bad :grin2:

But yeah who knows. I just don't want Reigns on SDL.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

marshal99 said:


> can you name me the top 3 matches of trish ? or Lita ? Yet they are considered legends ?


Different times and different standards and different limitations.

For what it's worth Trish/Victoria Chicago Street Fight, Trish/Victoria Hardcore match, Trish/Mickie WM, Trish/Lita RAW Main Event and Unforgiven, Lita/Victoria cage match


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> Triple H and Steph will shit on him at some point, no doubt.


Yep it's inevitable. The Raw writers shat all over him tonight, HHH and Steph will on screen at some point as well.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Unca_Laguna said:


> The attempt to "win" the cruiserweight division was a farce. They're on Raw because the show is an hour longer, and then 205 live is broadcast from the same arena as Smackdown for one hour after they go off of USA.


Then you realize with Alexa, Miz/Maryse, and Wyatt on Raw they can clear 30 mins a night better with a microphone than they can 5 min segment/matches for the CWs


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Miz was champ on a non-split roster early last year. He will be a mid card champ on Raw somewhere in this year whether it is IC or US champ. Hell I can see them having him heel it up and be a Matt Hardy and be the CW champ after lying about his weight even


Considering he's worked himself up to a point where a World Title run seemed inevitable that's bullshit. He's already had a fantastic IC Title run, the guys earned a World Title run but he'll never ever get close on Raw with all HHH and Vinces biggest projects on there. Zero chance they ever put Miz above Brock, Roman, Rollins, Balor, etc. It absolutely sucks.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

WHY would they send Miz over to RAW? He was one of the KEY players on SDL. Jesus fucking christ. On the other hand though, thank god Bray is in RAW because clearly that means he won't be winning a title anytime soon because SDL was his best chance at a title - and he bombed. HARD. 

Now SDL is looking like: 

- AJ
- Seth (?) 
- Owens
- Balor (?)
- Charlotte
- Braun (PLZ) 
- Nakamura

As far as star power goes, SDL ultimately wins here because they will probably acrue the most main-eventers than RAW did with their gains. 

* Why the fuck did Ziggler stayed in SDL and not Miz?!?!?!? *


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Braun vs Roman at Payback will now be an ambulance match which Roman will win, you all know this right?


Wouldn't surprise me if R2 showed up at Smackdown tomorrow night driving the damn ambulance.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

I LOL-ed at Braun destroying Reigns. I LOL because every time I see them go ahead and show Reigns, Braun is there to attack again. :lmao not only that, every time Braun attacks he would go "RAWRRRR" and the crowd would cheer..LOUDER with each attack. :lmao

They tried their best to get Braun to be booed but NO he just got the biggest pop of the night. :lmao

When your TOP face develops a new form of heat WORSE than X-pac heat and a HEEL tries to destroy you in the worst exaggerated way possible in the last years and the crowd STILL 100% cheered the HEEL, YOU ARE DONE AS FACE. Not even Cena was THIS hated. :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Too bad Braun is going to job to Lesnar. Wish Lesnar would fuck off.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

As I was watching I literally said, "if braun flips that ambulance I am never watching wrestling again" followed quickly by "motherfucker"

I tired of WWE making me a liar


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

> Part of the philosophy behind the brand split, and therefore the Superstar Shake-Up, is that SmackDown in an incubator for talent WWE can eventually “promote” to Raw.


LOL

We'll see with SD


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Honestly, I didn't like the show for the most part. Everything felt so messy with superstars just appearing out of nowhere.

It'll probably get better next week when we get an understanding on what the feuds are supposed to be.

The Roman/Braun segment was the best of the night easily.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Gotta love them making all the people going to Smackdown look like total chumps on their way out


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Is anyone else tired of Joe at this point? His role in being the lackey of the authority is killing whatever excitement I HAD for him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So damn proud of my boy right now. 

That is why one loss doesn't destroy Strowman. Because unlike precious "monsters" before him, he's a legit strongman so he can be billed like one. Can do things that no other man on the roster can and it's clear they are very high on him. 

Saying that, the storyline seems to be playing out like a typical Cena storyline, Cena gets hurt so the odds are now stacked against him, they either book him to overcome them odds at Payback or they do the right thing and have Strowman go over and using the injury


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Bliss, Wyatt, and Ambrose to Raw?! What's the point in watching SD anymore? Just send Roman to SD so I can skip that shit from now on.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Highlights:

-Braun
-Alexa reminded way more of Trish with the RAW Background than she ever did on SD.
-Revival
- CW. I fucking love the CW.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Roman Reigns is hardly a small guy but he looks like he belongs on 205 when next to Strowman, its crazy.

Ladies and gentlemen, WWE have finally found their new Kane/Big Show type monster after many failed attempts.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Great episode! 

The only 2 divas I like are on RAW now, so it's become watchable. There's literally no reason to watch SDL women matches anymore unless maybe Emma & Charlotte go there. 

Miz & Maryse will save us with their _awesomeness_ weekly now in case RAW starts falling apart. :lol

Highlights: 

Bray's promo (I don't know how I feel about him coming to RAW tho)
Jericho's theme/codebreaker
Cruiserweights
SHATTER MACHINE
The Drifter's appearance

I enjoyed almost everything honestly.

Felt bad for Roman though. The "You Deserve It!" chants were cold lol.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man RAW took a huge chunk of the ones who were doing good things on Smackdown. I don't see how The Miz being on RAW is going to help him as I don't see him being near the Universal Title compared to being on Smackdown. Ambrose with the IC Title probably means Kevin Owens is going to Smackdown with the US Title. Alexa Bliss along with Mickie James joins RAW so I wonder which two from RAW is going to switch. 

Anyways, the show overall was okay. Best segment definitely went to Stroman destroying Roman Reigns in the back. Just when you thought Stroman was done, he kept on attacking Roman until Roman gets thrown off the floor. Lol. Sad to see the New Day minus Kofi. Them losing to the Revival again made sense. Not sure if TJ Perkins is turning heel or just trying to evolve his character. When Samoa Joe came to fight Seth Rollins, I thought Kurt Angle was going to join in and give them the Angle Slam. That was odd. I guess Charlotte losing to Nia Jax and Kevin Owens losing to Ambrose means those two are switching brands. I hate this kind of booking. Oh yeah, we're back to having a show where the Champion is sitting at home again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

During the Dark Match Rollins apparently used a new finisher to end the math that is something similar to this...










Haven't seen a video of it yet but it is how some described it. Rollins did a similar move to this in his last match against Sami.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> During the Dark Match Rollins apparently used a new finisher to end the math that is something similar to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He's gotta do better than that... better off using the Phoenix Splash.


----------



## Mastiff (Mar 6, 2016)

I reckon these'll be the changes to SD based on last nights changes: 

Enzo & Cass (For Slater & Rhyno)
Kevin Owens (For Ambrose)
Rusev & Lana (For Miz & Maryse)
Titus O'Niel (For Crews)
Bo Dallas (For Hawkins)
Sami Zayn (For Kalisto)
Charlotte (For Alexa)
Dana (For Mickie)

Not sure who they'd trade for Bray, but any of Reigns, Rollins or Balor would be good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

PRAYERS FOR ROMAN REIGNS THE BIG DOG


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

BEE said:


> I LOL-ed at Braun destroying Reigns. I LOL because every time I see them go ahead and show Reigns, Braun is there to attack again. not only that, every time Braun attacks he would go "RAWRRRR" and the crowd would cheer..LOUDER with each attack.
> 
> They tried their best to get Braun to be booed but NO he just got the biggest pop of the night.
> 
> When your TOP face develops a new form of heat WORSE than X-pac heat and a HEEL tries to destroy you in the worst exaggerated way possible in the last years and the crowd STILL 100% cheered the HEEL, YOU ARE DONE AS FACE. Not even Cena was THIS hated.


And yes he is still the # 1 full time merch seller and still gonna main event WM again next year and beat Brock for the title :lmao Theres really no winning with people who hate Roman. Lose lose situation.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

So WTF is happening now? Is Orton defending the WWE Championship on a RAW PPV? If Owens goes to Smackdown will he defend his US Championship at the RAW PPV as well?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw looks so depressing with Lesnar, Shield and Balor at the top of the card.

I hope Joe and Jericho move to SD.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Watched the first hour last night, saved the other two for this morning.

First hour was pretty crap, things picked up after Strowman dismantled Reigns.

The way they done the shake up was lazy; however superstars just turning up with their entrance music hitting offered more of a surprise.

Can see Strowman, Owens, Zayn, Charlotte, Emma, New Day and Enzo & Cass moving tonight.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> Raw looks so depressing with Lesnar, Shield and Balor at the top of the card.
> 
> I hope Joe and Jericho move to SD.


Agreed 100%

For the love of God, please don't move Roman to Smackdown. PLEASE


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> And yes he is still the # 1 full time merch seller and still gonna main event WM again next year and beat Brock for the title :lmao Theres really no winning with people who hate Roman. Lose lose situation.


"Still"? He only just got to be #1 and he isn't even #1 lol, you have to put in an asterisks to his name every time you say it . I could have sworn AJ had it a couple months last year. There was also a time when Ambrose took it as well. A guy with the push of this magnitude, shouldn't be behind anyone but he still is which goes to show you he isn't nearly as popular as you'd think when AJ as a heel is breathing down his neck


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Mastiff said:


> I reckon these'll be the changes to SD based on last nights changes:
> 
> Enzo & Cass (For Slater & Rhyno)
> Kevin Owens (For Ambrose)
> ...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> "Still"? He only just got to be #1 and he isn't even #1 lol, you have to put in an asterisks to his name every time you say it . I could have sworn AJ had it a couple months last year. There was also a time when Ambrose took it as well. A guy with the push of this magnitude, shouldn't be behind anyone but he still is which goes to show you he isn't nearly as popular as you'd think when AJ as a heel is breathing down his neck


I don't have to put anything near his name. I'm talking about the present day and today Roman is #1 of the FULL TIME roster, but #2 overall. The only person he is behind is Cena.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So now Raw officially sucks. It was better than SDL simply because of superior talent. Now 3 of the 5 worst acts from SDL are on Raw (Dean, Miz and Bray) and shitty Roman and Braun are featured. No Thanks.

This shakeup just ensures that I'm done with the E for a while...besides NXT. Gotta get my Heavy Machinery fix.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Video of the dark match where you can see Rollins use a new move as the finisher.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Video of the dark match where you can see Rollins use a new move as the finisher.


He Should of debut this at WM.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Moment of the night without a doubt was Roman getting killed and the crowd responding by chanting "You deserve it".

I don't know how Roman fans put up with it, he's so hated :lmao

That would work if he was top heel, but to be so despised when you're supposed to be the hero and heir to the throne :lol

Cena was never this badly hated, I can only imagine how badly things will look in a few years time for him when he has gone over everyone and the fans have tapped outl


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Video of the dark match where you can see Rollins use a new move as the finisher.


 Super lame rip off of the Rainmaker and V trigger. It's not a finisher.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Moment of the night without a doubt was Roman getting killed and the crowd responding by chanting "You deserve it".
> 
> I don't know how Roman fans put up with it, he's so hated


because we know Reigns will get pushed no matter what and we have no worries of Reigns losing his top spot.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> because we know Reigns will get pushed no matter what and we have no worries of Reigns losing his top spot.


 You still want to see your favorite get love.

At this rate, Roman even with the role FOTC and biggest push in pro wrestling history will never ever be on the level of Hogan, Rock, Austin or Cena.

He'd be considered a flop and forgotten over time while those four will forever remain immortal and remembered years after they have past.

Roman is not HBK, Bret Hart or Nash in that have great traits which kept them from being forgotten.

If he is remembered, it will be for all the wrong reasons and be used as a case for promotes of how NOT to push a guy. He might even be remembered as one of the biggest flops of all time.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> You still want to see your favorite get love.
> 
> At this rate, Roman even with the role FOTC and biggest push in pro wrestling history will never ever be on the level of Hogan, Rock, Austin or Cena.
> 
> ...


A flop is when someone comes out to 0 reaction, sells no merch, and is not talked about at all. 

Reigns gets the biggest reaction out of everyone on the roster, sells the most merch behind Cena, and is the most talked about wrestler in the world. He is not a flop by any means. 

The shining stars is what you call flops, Del Rio is what you call a flop Reigns is no where near a flop. 

Sorry to burst your bubble.

Reigns is the first wrestler of his kind. He is a unique case. IMO he is a bigger star than what he would of been had they pushed him the "right way"


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> A flop is when someone comes out to 0 reaction, sells no merch, and is not talked about at all.
> 
> Reigns gets the biggest reaction out of everyone on the roster, sells the most merch behind Cena, and is the most talked about wrestler in the world. He is not a flop by any means.
> 
> ...


 Getting Roman Reigns heat isn't something you should be proud of :reigns2

Let me put it to you this way - Roman kayfabe got killed and fans chanted "You deserve it".

If that's not a big failure, I don't know what is.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Getting Roman Reigns heat isn't something you should be proud of.
> 
> Let me put it to you this way - Roman kayfabe got killed and fans chanted "You deserve it".
> 
> If that's not a big failure, I don't know what is.


It's not a failure because like I said most talked about wrestler in the world, sells the most merch behind Cena, gets the biggest reaction when he comes out. That is no where near failure. 90% of pro wrestlers would die to be in romans place just cause of how big the spot light is on him. 

Roman to me is a bigger star now than he would of been had WWE pushed him the "right way"

You are just gonna have to accept it Reigns is the guy. Nothing will change that baring a career ending injury


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Chris Jeric-old standig tall to end the show in 2017, this is ridiculous.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Roman Reigns is the biggest draw in the business right now. He gets the most reaction from everybody and is a promoter's dream. He's making $3.5-4million behind only Cena's $8mil and Brock's ridiculous contract..

you know damn well this is Reigns' territory now and he's going to probably break the $5-6mil mark after headlining the 4th consecutive WM and yet again bringing in record-breaking profits for VKM


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Braun/Roman segment was like a gift that kept giving lol. Was watching on discord with NL boiz and loled like crazy.

Feel bad for The Miz and Maryse, whatever for Dean.

TJP turn was done nice. He was already disliked in pretty much every city so its nice for them to use that.

Jinder seems to get future endeavoured soon and doesn't give two shits about anything anymore cause that elbow was legit as shit. Bray was a nice surprise but certain people gonna moan here when Balor goes over lol.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Braun can be a real star. They got something special with him and I hope they dont fuck up. Dude should be protected like Lesnar.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

The Braun segment was pure gold. Easily the best moment in probably the past year at least. 

I re-watched it at least 5 times... something that won't get old for a long time if ever.

Gave me flashbacks of Stone Cold torturing Vince..


----------



## Ago316 (Sep 12, 2016)

he dead!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

They should have had Braun drive the other ambulance away with Reigns and the medics still in it lol.

Great, great segment. Loved it.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Brock said:


> They should have had Braun drive the other ambulance away with Reigns and the medics still in it lol.
> 
> Great, great segment. Loved it.


I'm laughing just thinking about it.

When it was happening I figured they might go that route..


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

Did anyone else notice the raw camera cut to a "CM Punk guy" in the audience applauding during Seth Rollins' speech? I wonder if they let him keep his getup for the whole show

Here's a pic:


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> It's not a failure because like I said most talked about wrestler in the world, sells the most merch behind Cena, gets the biggest reaction when he comes out. That is no where near failure. 90% of pro wrestlers would die to be in romans place just cause of how big the spot light is on him.
> 
> Roman to me is a bigger star now than he would of been had WWE pushed him the "right way"
> 
> You are just gonna have to accept it Reigns is the guy. Nothing will change that baring a career ending injury


I fucking hate this "who draws the most" argument

You marks dont know shit about buisness. And you only use that argument when it benifites your opinion.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Surprised Angle didn't get Naomi on RAW :shrug










+










=


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DELETE said:


> I fucking hate this "who draws the most" argument
> 
> You marks dont know shit about buisness. And you only use that argument when it benifites your opinion.


You mean like 99% of users on this god dam site?


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Owens and Ambrose can add another classic to their long list of epic bouts in this once in a generation rivalry. 

I hope to see more matches from them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now that the 'shake-up' is over, it looks like the only big name Raw won't have anymore is Owens. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"I'M NOT DONE WITH YOU YET"

:braun

Great beatdown.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Jinder seems to get future endeavoured soon and doesn't give two shits about anything anymore cause that elbow was legit as shit. .


I think Jinder's dedication to his physique Hinders his wrestling ability.


----------

